# Latest casualty in War on Cops



## waltky (Sep 14, 2015)

KSP trooper killed in highway shooting...

*Kentucky trooper reportedly killed in highway shooting*
_September 14, 2015, Another police officer has reportedly been killed in the line of duty._


> CBS station KFVS reports a Kentucky State Police trooper was fatally shot late Sunday night on Interstate 24 in Lyon County. KFVS quoted a Lyon County official as saying the suspected shooter remained on the loose and was considered armed and dangerous.
> 
> The authorities asked residents in the area to remain in their homes with the doors and windows locked and part of I-24 was shut down as a manhunt continued into Monday morning.
> 
> ...



See also:

*KSP searching for suspect in shooting death of trooper in Lyon County*
_Monday, September 14, 2015 - Kentucky State Police are looking for a suspect in the shooting death of a KSP trooper on Interstate 24 in Lyon County._


> KSP Trooper Jay Thomas says 31 year old Trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder died of multiple gunshot wounds following a high-speed chase.  Thomas says Trooper Ponder stopped a car driven by suspect 25-year-old Joseph Thomas Johnson-Shanks of Missouri about 11:30 p.m. (eastern).  After making contact, Johnson-Shanks took off in his car  The suspect suddenly stopped causing the KSP cruiser to his car.  Johnson-Shanks allegedly got out and fired several shots into the cruiser hitting the hood, windshield and Trooper Ponder several times.  He then ran into the nearby woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 14, 2015)

Cop killer shot and killed...

*Cops shoot and kill alleged gunman who murdered rookie Kentucky state trooper*
_September 14, 2015 - A man suspected of killing a Kentucky trooper was shot and killed by state police early Monday morning, police confirmed to FoxNews.com._


> Authorities said 25-year-old Joseph Thomas Johnson-Shanks, of Missouri, was located in a remote rural area near I-24 around 7 a.m., following an all-night manhunt. Johnson-Shanks was armed with a handgun and did not comply with several commands to drop his weapon, according to Sgt. Mike Webb.  "That gave the trooper closest to him no choice but to fire his agency-issued weapon, striking him multiple times," Webb said.
> 
> Johnson-Shanks was arrested while police waited for EMS at the scene and he died from his injuries at a local hospital at 8:23 a.m. Webb said he wasn't aware of any statements Johnson-Shanks may have made prior to being shot.  A statement released early Monday said that Trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder, 31, was pronounced dead at a Princeton, Ky., hospital after being shot multiple times late Sunday night. Ponder had been a state trooper since January of this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 17, 2015)

Phoenix Police Officer Shot Multiple Times During Traffic Stop...

*Suspect in shooting of police officer identified*
_September 16, 2015 |  A Phoenix Police Officer was shot during a traffic stop, and now authorities have three suspects in custody._


> Cameras were rolling as SWAT teams moved in to arrest the suspects just blocks from where the shooting happened.  Meanwhile, the officer continues to recover at a valley hospital.  Police say several shots were fired at the officer during the stop near 12th St and Campbell. The officer was wearing body armor, and it likely saved his life.  Investigators say only one of the three men, 26-year-old Michael James Rogers  opened fire, his motive appears to be simple; he didn't want to go to jail.  Police found Rogers hiding in an apartment about a block away from the shooting scene.  "We're confident that we have the right people, and at least a couple of them have made statements that incriminate them in this morning's crime," said Sgt. Jonathan Howard.
> 
> Authorities say three people were inside the Ford Thunderbird when an officer pulled them over near 12th Street and Campbell around 2:45 a.m. Wednesday.  As he approached the car Rogers opened fire, striking the officer multiple times. Police say the officer was wearing his body armor and that it likely saved his life. However, the 8-year veteran was still struck by a bullet.  "A majority of our officers wear vests, and we encourage that, in this case, thank goodness he was wearing his vest," said Chief Joe Yahner.  "He has some significant injuries, he's in the emergency room and surrounded by his family and co-workers," said Yahner.
> After the shooting the suspects took off, the car was found in a parking lot a few blocks away. Officers spent the day searching the area, finding Rogers in a friend's apartment, and they raided the home early this afternoon.  "Saw a lot of police just creeping over, slowly getting in between the bushes, it looked like something major was happening," said Wade Rachal.
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 19, 2015)

God bless the child...

*Five-year-old girl buys ice cream for six troopers following funeral of Joseph Ponder*
_Saturday, September 19, 2015  - It's a picture that has gone viral - a little girl posing with state troopers from Kentucky and Ohio while holding one of their hats in her hands._


> The picture was taken by Sarah Yockey of Elizabethtown on Friday evening following the funeral of slain Kentucky State Police trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder.  Yockey and her daughter Isabella, 5, had stopped for ice cream at the McDonald's near the Radcliff Police Department when the little girl saw the five Kentucky troopers along with an Ohio State Highway Patrol trooper.  It was then that Isabella told her mother she wanted to treat them to ice cream.  "She used her allowance she earned this past week to put smiles on their faces," Yockey said Saturday. "She said, *'Their friend died, and it's not fair because he has a family too.'"*
> 
> Trooper Eric Homan told WDRB News that he and fellow KSP troopers Chris Lee, Joseph Boyce, and Pat Hamilton, KSP detective Jeff Kelley and Ohio State Highway Patrol trooper Sgt. Chris Smith had stopped to get something to eat and to decompress after the funeral around 6:15 p.m.  "We drove all the way from Ashland, had left at 5:30 a.m. and none of us had eaten anything all day," Homan said. "We were finishing up eating and Isabella comes out of no where and she's holding a tray of ice cream sundaes. She stepped right in between us all without fear and was so proud to thank us for protecting her and her family."  "Was a long day, and after a long week we were physically and emotionally drained," he said. "Her gifts of ice cream and her words of encouragement was more than a treat for our stomachs. It lifted our spirits."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 19, 2015)

waltky said:


> Cop killer shot and killed...
> 
> *Cops shoot and kill alleged gunman who murdered rookie Kentucky state trooper*
> _September 14, 2015 - A man suspected of killing a Kentucky trooper was shot and killed by state police early Monday morning, police confirmed to FoxNews.com._
> ...


War has been declared on White law enforcement quite loudly and publicly. And it's being carried out. 

Our nation has effectively been leaderless for the past seven years, replaced by a foreign-born Muslim golfer.


----------



## waltky (Sep 19, 2015)

I thought golf was against the Muslim religion.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 19, 2015)

waltky said:


> I thought golf was against the Muslim religion.


Maybe so, but it's not against the Muslim Brotherhood of which Obama is subscribed.


----------



## David_42 (Sep 20, 2015)

More stupid hysteria from the right. Cop deaths are the lowest in decades.


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 20, 2015)

David_42 said:


> More stupid hysteria from the right. Cop deaths are the lowest in decades.


Link???


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 20, 2015)

War on Cops? Being a police officer is a dangerous job.  And yes, officer fatalities are declining.  Maybe not the lowest in decades but declining.  Shootings in particular.  They are down 22 percent form this time last year.

National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund: Preliminary 2015 Fatality Statistics

National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund: Officer Deaths by Year


----------



## David_42 (Sep 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> > More stupid hysteria from the right. Cop deaths are the lowest in decades.
> ...


Fewer police killed during Obama's administration than any two-term president in our lifetime


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 20, 2015)

David_42 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > David_42 said:
> ...


Haha. I don't know if I would go so far as to credit President Obama for that.  I didn't read the link though.


----------



## waltky (Oct 12, 2015)

Newly on the force...

*Memphis police officer shot and killed*
_October 11, 2015 - An off-duty Memphis police officer was shot multiple times and killed Sunday afternoon, FOX13 reported._


> Police Director Toney Armstrong identified the officer as Terence Olridge, 31, during a news conference. Olridge was taken to Regional Medical Center in critical condition but later died from his injuries. The shooting occurred in Cordova, a major retail center just east of Memphis.  A suspect is in custody and the investigation is ongoing.
> 
> Olridge was shot near his house after he left to go to work, his uncle told FOX13. His fiance, who is four months pregnant with the couple's first child, was inside the home at the time of the shooting.  "We just got a call, told us he'd been shot on his way to work, that he made his way back to the door some kind of way," Jerry Kelly, Olridge's uncle, said. "I don't know exactly how he made it back, but made it back to the garage door."
> 
> ...



See also:

* Mich. Deputy Shot With Crossbow; Suspect Dead*
_October 11, 2015 - Montcalm County Deputy Michael Kotenko was shot in his side with a crossbow by Travis Quay, who was shot and killed by a trooper on Friday._


> Deputy Michael Kotenko was wounded by 40-year-old Travis Quay after responding to a home in the 8000 block of Townline Road with two other deputies and a trooper, according to WOOD-TV.  While trying to arrest Quay on charges of assault, officials said that man shot at the officers with a crossbow, hitting the deputy in his side. The trooper returned fire, killing the man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 19, 2015)

24 year veteran police officer killed in the line of duty...

* Minn. Deputy Shot, Killed; Suspect Also Dead*
_October 19, 2015 - Aitkin County Deputy Steven M. Sandberg, 60, was a 24-year veteran._


> A violent "whirlwind of events" in a St. Cloud Hospital room early Sunday morning left two men dead, including a 24-year veteran of the Aitkin County Sheriff's Office. The man who shot him was tased by another sheriff's deputy and died at the scene, authorities said.  "A suspect being treated at St. Cloud Hospital shot and killed a sheriff's deputy who had been monitoring the welfare of the suspect who was a subject of an investigation outside the St. Cloud tri-county area," said Jill Oliveira, spokeswoman for the Bureau of Criminal Apprehension (BCA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 23, 2015)

Albuquerque Officer Shot...

* Shot Albuquerque Officer Fighting for His Life*
_Oct 22, 2015 - The officer who was trying to arrest accused cop shooter Davon Lymon Wednesday night had one of Lymon’s hands in handcuffs and was trying to shackle him to the stolen motorcycle he was on, according to a criminal complaint filed in federal court._


> Officer Daniel Webster never got him in cuffs.  Instead, Lymon pulled out a gun and shot Webster multiple times at close range in a Walgreens parking lot near Central and Eubank before fleeing into a nearby neighborhood, authorities say.  Webster was rushed to the hospital in critical condition after being shot multiple times. University of New Mexico Hospital staff were able to revive him, according to the complaint.  “They are working diligently to save this officer’s life,” Police Chief Gorden Eden said outside the hospital emergency room late Wednesday night. “We are in the best place where an officer can be in this condition.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 26, 2015)

New Orleans police officer shot...

*New Orleans police on hunt after officer shot in Desire neighborhood*
_October 25, 2015 - New Orleans police are searching for one or more suspects who shot an off-duty officer Sunday (Oct. 25) in the Desire neighborhood._


> Commander Derek Frick took a bullet to the right side of his neck while driving in the vicinity of Alvar and Higgins streets shortly before 8 p.m., Mayor Mitch Landrieu said during a news conference at the hospital.  Multiple citizens assisted in transporting Frick to University Medical Center, where doctors said his injury did not appear life-threatening. Landrieu said Frick was awake and that he'd spoken to Frick.  "There were a number of people that stopped that assisted him and he wanted to make sure to thank them," Landrieu said.  The shooting happened at 7:47 p.m., police said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 27, 2015)

Gun in cop killing found...

* NYPD Finds Gun Linked to Officer's Death*
_Oct 26, 2015 - NYPD investigators Sunday morning recovered from the Harlem River a gun they believe was used to fatally shoot Officer Randolph Holder, officials said._


> The .40-caliber semiautomatic Glock pistol was found deep in the water about 3 a.m. near 123rd Street -- not far from where a magazine loaded with 13 rounds was discovered hours after the shooting -- after days of extensive searching, said William Aubry, Manhattan chief of detectives.  "That firearm is consistent with the firearm we were looking for regarding the homicide of Police Officer Holder," Aubry said at a briefing Sunday at the search site. "This fits all the characteristics."  Police think suspect Tyrone Howard, 30, tossed the gun into the river after fatally shooting Holder Tuesday night. Howard was charged with first-degree murder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 1, 2015)

Officer dies of wounds suffered...

*Albuquerque Officer Succumbs to Wounds*
_Oct 29, 2015 - The Albuquerque police officer shot and critically injured during a traffic stop last week succumbed to his injuries early Thursday morning after a 8-day battle for his life, according to the officer’s stepfather._


> Officer Daniel Webster, 47, an 8-year-veteran of the department, was pronounced dead at University of New Mexico Hospital at 2:15 a.m., John Hanafin said.  After the shooting Oct. 21, Webster was rushed to UNMH where he underwent two emergency surgeries. He had remained in critical condition in UNMH’s Intensive Care Unit ever since.  Webster was shot multiple times, including at least once in the face, in the parking lot of Walgreens at Eubank and Central as he tried to handcuff a man who was riding a motorcycle with a stolen license plate, according to police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 4, 2015)

Richmond Ky. police officer shot in head...

*Kentucky Police Officer Shot in the Head*
_Nov 4, 2015 - A Richmond police officer was being treated Wednesday for a "potentially life-threatening gunshot wound to the head at University of Kentucky Chandler Hospital in Lexington._


> The officer was shot about 10:30 a.m. at 513 Ballard Drive while investigating an attempted robbery that happened earlier in the day at a gas station about a half-mile away, said Trooper Robert Purdy, spokesman of the Kentucky State Police post in Richmond.  The alleged shooter was then shot in the chest and in the arm by a second officer, said Purdy said. The suspect, whose name wasn't available, also was taken to UK Hospital, and his condition was unknown.  "It sounds like the injuries are very severe and potentially life-threatening," Purdy said of the officer's condition. "It obviously causes a lot of concern for law enforcement and the community of Richmond and Madison County."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Agit8r (Nov 5, 2015)

In no other profession would it be acceptable for a worker to say "I don't like the working conditions, so I'm justified in shooting my boss's children."

It isn't any more reasonable when cops say it, or when fascists say it on their behalf.  Anyone who makes such an argument has no place in a free country.


----------



## waltky (Nov 6, 2015)

This one did not have a good ending...
:angry:
*Kentucky Police Officer Shot in Head Dies*
_November 6, 2015 | Richmond Officer Daniel Ellis died early Friday, less than two days after an ex-convict shot him._


> Richmond police officer Daniel Ellis died early Friday, less than two days after an ex-convict who fled parole allegedly hid in an apartment bedroom and shot him, authorities said.  "The Richmond Police Department is extremely grateful for the prayers and support that have been extended to Officer Daniel Ellis, his family, friends, and fellow officers," according to a press release from Kentucky State Police trooper Robert Purdy. "They ask that you continue to pray for them as they grieve this tremendous loss, and that the privacy of the family is respected during this very difficult and trying time."
> 
> Information on funeral arrangements will be release after services are planned over the next few days, Purdy said.  "It's just heartbreaking," Richmond Mayor Jim Barnes told The Associated Press. "It's an emotional time for everyone in the community. Those guys work so hard to protect the city."  Hundreds gathered Thursday night at St. Mark Catholic Church in Richmond to pray for Ellis. Ellis died shortly before 2 a.m. at University of Kentucky Chandler Hospital where he had been treated since the shooting, Purdy said in the release.  Rev. Jim Sichko, pastor at St. Mark, announced Friday morning that the church would be open for quiet prayer until 6 p.m. He invited anyone who wanted to come.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 10, 2015)

Granny says, "Dat's right - we know how to handle dem cop-killers 'round here...

* Bond Set at $2.5M for Suspected Ky. Cop-Killer*
_Nov 10, 2015  -- A judge entered not guilty pleas Monday on behalf of four defendants charged in the fatal shooting of Richmond police officer Daniel Ellis and the attempted robbery he was investigating before his death._


> Madison District Court Judge Brandy Oliver Brown entered a not guilty plea for Raleigh Sizemore Jr., 34, on charges of murder of a police officer, two counts of attempted murder of a police officer, unlawful imprisonment and possession of a handgun by a convicted felon.  Sizemore was arraigned via video conference from Kentucky State Reformatory in LaGrange, where he is being held.  Brown set a $2.5 million bond for Sizemore, who was represented by public defender Teresa Whitaker. Brown also scheduled a Nov. 18 preliminary hearing, when she will determine whether there is probably cause to send the case to a grand jury.  Richmond Police Chief Larry Brock and several Richmond police officers were in district court for the arraignment.
> 
> Brown also entered not guilty pleas for Gregory Ratliff, 35, Rita Creech, 44, and Carl Banks, 35, who were arraigned by video from the Madison County jail. Brown set a $2 million bond for Ratliff, who was represented by public defenders Rodney Barnes and Nathan Goodrich.  Creech and Banks were arraigned without attorneys present. They and Ratliff also have preliminary hearings set for Nov. 18.  Ellis, 33, was shot in the head Wednesday morning while investigating an attempted robbery earlier in the day at Main Street Gulf in Richmond. He died early Friday morning; his visitation is Tuesday and funeral is Wednesday, both at Eastern Kentucky University's Alumni Coliseum.  He will be buried in Dunnville in Casey County, between Liberty and Russell Springs.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Report Blasts Hospital in Minn. Deputy's Death*
_Nov 10, 2015  -- For days before he killed the deputy, Danny Hammond was raving, hallucinating and threatening to kill himself, his family and any men who walked into his hospital room._


> Not once during his 72-hour psychiatric hold at St. Cloud Hospital did Danny Hammond see a psychiatrist or the inside of the psychiatric ward.  Before his psychiatric hold was up, Hammond wrestled a gun away from Aitkin County Deputy Steve Sandberg, killing the veteran investigator who was standing guard over him at the hospital's request. Hammond died shortly after being tasered by officers responding to the Oct. 18 attack.
> 
> On Monday, the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services released a report blasting St. Cloud Hospital for failing to provide proper psychiatric care to Hammond, whom staff had consistently described as violent, suicidal and unstable throughout his stay. Despite that, the report said, the hospital terminated psychiatric care after one day.  Last month, the agency placed the hospital on "immediate jeopardy" status and threatened its federal funding until it corrected its policies. The hospital announced Friday that it had done so and its warning status had been lifted.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 11, 2015)

Marlin Texas Police Chief Dies of Wounds...

* Texas Police Chief Succumbs to Wounds*
_November 10, 2015 - Marlin Police Chief Darrell Allen was taken off life support nine days after he was shot in the head._


> The police chief in Marlin, Texas succumbed Tuesday to wounds sustained in a shooting earlier this month.  Marlin Police Chief Darrell Allen was taken off life support at Baylor Scott & White Memorial Hospital and was pronounced dead at 4:23 p.m. by Bell County Justice of the Peace David Barfield, according to The Temple Daily Telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 13, 2015)

Funeral held for Officer Daniel Ellis...

*Thousands Mourn Slain Kentucky Police Officer*
_Nov 11, 2015  -- A week after Richmond police officer Daniel Ellis was shot, many residents and colleagues from around the country gathered at Eastern Kentucky University's Alumni Coliseum Wednesday for his funeral._


> After the service ended around noon, bagpipes were played and officers saluted when Ellis' flag-draped coffin was brought outside the coliseum.  Officers then headed back to a parking lot full of cruisers to begin the 100-mile procession to an Adair County cemetery for Ellis' burial.  Ellis was shot Nov. 4 while investigating a robbery and died of his injuries Friday.  Since then, flowers have covered his cruiser and the city has been lit blue as people came together to support Ellis' family.  EKU and Madison County schools canceled classes Wednesday so students and staff could attend the funeral.  Richmond Police Chief Larry Brock spoke about Ellis during the service.  "When Daniel sank his teeth into something he just wouldn't let it go. That's what he was doing last week," Brock said.  "Our lives will never be the same again, the lives of his fellow officers and of his family will never be the same."
> 
> Ellis started at the Richmond police department on Aug. 11, 2008.  "He turned out to be a great police officer. He was one of those guys that just got it and got it early," Brock said.  "If there has been one small sliver of light in this black cloud it has been the support of our community," he said.  "We just feel like being a part of this community it is our job to show our support for our local heroes," said Cathy Wall of Richmond, who watched the procession with family.  "I think it's been amazing standing here watching today the police officers from all of the different places. We've seen them from as far away as Maryland," she said.  "I want to thank the Ellis family for the sacrifice they are making for us. He is a true hero in our eyes."
> 
> ...


----------



## Abishai100 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Anarchy Aspirin
*

In the Ron Howard film *"Backdraft" [1991]*, a seasoned arson detective and his aspiring rookie partner interrogate a cold-hearted arsonist and serial killer named Ronald.

In the Danny Boyle film *"The Beach" [2000]*, a pensive traveling American named Richard finds himself on an isolated oasis where he begins to contemplate the human value of nihilism.

Both of these films offer characters (Ronald and Richard) that signify a civilization fascination with rationalism and pedestrianism as they relate to society values.

Why do we make civics-inquisition films such as *"Maniac Cop" [1988]*?  Why does Toys 'R Us sell water-guns to kids every summer?

There must be a way to coordinate civics dialogue with storytelling.

What do you remember most about *9/11* (Taliban-NYC attacks) and *Friday the 13th* (2015 France terrorism)?  Are you concerned (or amused) when you realize that 9/11 is also the American phone digit call code for emergency police service (911)?  Are you concerned (or amused) when you realize that Friday the 13th represents misfortune storytelling?





*Backdraft (Film)*

*The Beach (Film)*


----------



## waltky (Nov 19, 2015)

California cop killed in line of duty...

* California Police Officer Fatally Shot in Ambush*
_November 19, 2015 - Downey Police Officer Ricardo Galvez was shot and killed while sitting inside his personal vehicle in the police station's parking lot early Thursday morning.



			A Downey police officer was found fatally shot while sitting inside his personal vehicle in the police station's parking lot, officials said early Thursday.  Two male suspects ran toward Officer Ricardo Galvez about 11:08 p.m. as he was seated in driver’s seat of his vehicle at the Downey Police Department station’s west parking lot in the 10900 block of Brookshire Avenue, said Homicide Lt. John Corina of the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department.  The suspects fired at Galvez, killing him, he said. After shooting at the officer, the suspects fot into a vehicle and fled.

A Downey police officer driving in the area heard the shots and followed the suspects’ vehicle into Montebello, Corina said. The suspects bailed from the vehicle near Washington Boulevard and Carob Way in Montebello.
A search was underway Thursday morning for the suspects, he said. Three people were detained and authorities were searching for at least one more person.  “It appears that this officer was targeted,” Corina said. “It doesn’t look like it was random.”





Officer Ricardo Galvez​
 Homicide detectives are reviewing surveillance video of the incident and are trying to determine what led to the shooting, he said.  Galvez, a five-year Downey police veteran, was nearing the end of his shift at the time of the shooting. Detectives weren’t aware of any threats made to the officer prior to the shooting.  Corina said investigators believe the shooters knew the officer.  Downey Police Chief Carl Charles said Galvez was known to the community as “Ricky.”

Charles described Galvez as a “tremendous young man, who loved serving the residents of Downey.”  “His smile was infectious and his professionalism was always on display,” the police chief said.  Galvez was a U.S. Marine and was deployed twice during Operation Enduring Freedom, Charles said. Galvez was not married and did not have children.  “Words cannot express the love and respect we have for Ricky,” he said. “Our department is hurting.”

California Police Officer Fatally Shot in Ambush | Officer.com

Click to expand...


See also:

* California officer may have been deliberately targeted, police say*
Thursday 19 November 2015 - Ricardo Galvez shot dead in car by two men in police parking lot near LA; Sheriff’s department says ‘It doesn’t look like it was random’



			An officer shot to death while sitting in his car in the parking lot of Downey police headquarters was apparently targeted, Los Angeles County sheriff’s officials said on Thursday.  Officer Ricardo Galvez was in the driver’s seat of his personal vehicle at the end of his shift when two male suspects ran up and opened fire late on Wednesday, lieutenant John Corina said. The five-year department veteran died in the car.

Another officer heard the gunshots and pursued the suspects, who drove off into the neighboring city of Montebello. Authorities did not say whether they believed Galvez was targeted for personal reasons or because of his profession.  “It doesn’t look like it was random,” Corina said.  A large perimeter was set up as Swat officers swept neighborhoods early on Thursday.  A number of people were detained and investigators were trying to determine if any of them were the suspects, Corina said. No weapons were recovered.

Montebello resident Victor Bocanegra said police knocked on his door shortly after 2am and escorted his family out to the street.  “They’ve evacuated some buildings and some townhomes,” Bocanegra told KABC-TV. “My family’s scared.”  Bocanegra said he saw police put at least two people into patrol cars and drive away.

Downey’s police chief, Carl Charles, praised Galvez’s professionalism and said the officer loved serving the city.  “Words cannot express the love we have for Ricky,” he said.  Galvez was a marine veteran from the Downey area. He was not married but lived close to his siblings and other family members, Charles said at a press conference.  The parking lot at the police department was cordoned off and sheriff’s homicide detectives were reviewing surveillance video, Corina said.  Downey is a city of about 110,000 residents 10 miles south-east of downtown Los Angeles.

California officer may have been deliberately targeted, police say

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 19, 2015)

waltky said:


> California cop killed in line of duty...



First, he was not killed in the line of duty.  He was sitting in his own personal car in plain clothes in the station parking lot.  Second, they have no idea why he was killed.  It could have been a past criminal he arrested.  It could have been related to a matter in his personal life.  Maybe he was involved in shady shit they don't know about yet.  Or maybe he was just the random victim of a nutjob.


----------



## waltky (Nov 19, 2015)

Quick arrests made in California cop killing...

* Three Arrested in Calif. Police Officer's Slaying*
_Nov 19, 2015  — Three people have been arrested in connection with the killing of a 29-year-old Downey Police Department officer who was fatally shot in a botched robbery as he sat in his personal vehicle in a civic center parking lot, authorities said Thursday._


> Two adults and a juvenile admitted to shooting Officer Ricardo Galvez in an attempt to rob him, said Lt. John Corina of the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department.  Homicide detectives are not looking for any other suspects. Detectives have recovered a handgun, which they believe was used in the shooting, he said.  “They shot and they killed the officer,” Corina said. “That’s basically it. They admitted they were trying to rob him.”  Galvez, *who was on duty* but not in uniform, was sitting in the driver’s seat of his car just after 11 p.m. Wednesday when two male suspects approached and opened fire, Corina said.  The assailants did not realize that Galvez was a police officer, Corina said.
> 
> Afterward, the two men got into a vehicle and fled, he said.  A Downey officer driving in the area heard the shots and followed the suspects’ vehicle into Montebello, Corina said, but they ran from the vehicle near Washington Boulevard and Carob Way.  Earlier, authorities believed the officer had been targeted.  Galvez had just attended a training session and was parked in a lot used by city employees that also offers public parking, according to sheriff’s Cmdr. Rod Kusch.  The shooting happened at close range, and there were multiple shots fired, they said. A forensic unit is examining the vehicle for evidence.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 17, 2015)

Louisiana Sgt. Found Shot Dead Outside Her Home...

*La. Sergeant Found Shot Dead Outside Home*
_Dec 16, 2015 - A veteran Jefferson Parish, Louisiana Sheriff's sergeant was found dead Monday of multiple gunshot wounds in her personal vehicle outside her home on Monday._


> Sgt. Tracey Marshall's body was discovered in the front seat of her red Ford pick-up truck around 9:45 a.m. in a parking lot in front of their condominium four-plex in the 2300 block of Ashley Drive in Terrytown, according to The Times-Picayune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Onyx (Dec 17, 2015)

I get that the label "war on cops" is a good spin line, since almost every liberal will reject that they are at war with cops, but I'll at least be honest about it... I want a war on cops.

Law enforcement officials are either sanctimonious or idiotic. Law enforcement officials are either intentionally justifying their role as a crony thug to reap the "Cool factor", or completely oblivious of what they are doing in the big picture of things.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Dec 20, 2015)

waltky said:


> I thought golf was against the Muslim religion.


Its ok to hit balls if they are gay or infidels.


----------



## waltky (Jan 17, 2016)

Utah Officer Fatally Shot...

* Utah Officer Fatally Shot After Confrontation*
_January 17, 2016 - Unified Police Officer Doug Barney was fatally shot and another officer was wounded by a suspect who was killed in a shootout Sunday._


> A veteran police officer with the Unified Police Department was fatally shot during a confrontation with a suspect in Holladay, Utah on Sunday.  Officer Doug Barney responded to a traffic collision around 9:51 a.m. near 2160 East 4500 South when he spotted a man who got out of the vehicle and walked away from the scene, according to KSL-TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* La. Deputy's Body Found in Shallow Grave*
_Jan 15, 2016 - The body of a deputy in Webster County, Louisiana was found in a shallow grave in a wooded area behind her house on Monday._


> Authorities charged 35-year-old Jermaine Johnson with the murder of Deputy Sulyn Prince, according to KSLA-TV.  Louisiana State Police Trooper Matt Harris said Johnson lived in a house behind Prince and that the ongoing investigation could lead to more charges. If convicted on the current charged of second-degree murder, Johnson could serve life in prison without benefit of parole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 19, 2016)

Police officer targeted and killed in Ohio...

* Ohio Officer Found Dead; Suspect Arrested*
_Jan 18, 2016  -- A police officer in the Knox County village of Danville was shot and killed just before midnight Sunday by a man who reportedly was looking to kill the officer._


> According to the Knox County Sheriff's Office, a dispatcher received a call at 11:20 p.m. from a woman in Danville, stating that her ex-boyfriend Herschel Ray Jones III had weapons and was looking to kill an officer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 24, 2016)

Officer Thomas Cottrell was 'Light That This World Needed'...

*Officer was 'Light That This World Needed'*
_January 23, 2016 - Officer Thomas Cottrell was a small-town man, doing what small-town men do._


> He was coaching kids, raising a family, doing his job, said Danville Mayor Robert Dile.  And the several hundred people who attended Tuesday night's vigil to honor the slain Danville auxiliary police officer, gripping candles in the same parking lot where he was gunned down two nights earlier, were perhaps the best small-town testament to how much he was loved.  "It's small-town love and caring at its best on display," said Danville police Officer Kevin Henthorn.
> 
> Candles were passed around and blue ribbons pinned on scarves and jackets before the Rev. Don Hosier of Greer Wesleyan Church read Psalm 23 and led the group -- including officers from various jurisdictions and residents young and old -- in prayer. A small collection of signs and flowers grew throughout the day outside the Danville Municipal Building, the center of the village about 20 miles east of Mount Vernon.  Tanya Elliott, Cottrell's life partner, was embraced by supporters.  "This crime should never have happened," she said through tears. "The world just got a lot darker."
> 
> ...



See also:

* Texas K-9 Fatally Shot; Fugitive Sought*
_January 21, 2016 - Authorities say that Michael Paul Koch shot and killed Smith County Constable’s K-9 Ogar Tuesday._


> Authorities say a fugitive accused of killing a Smith County constable’s K-9 on Tuesday is still on the run.  The suspect, 36-year-old Michael Paul Koch, was pulled over on Interstate 20, a sheriff’s spokeswoman said. Koch abandoned the car and fled into the woods, authorities said, and Deputy Constable Kevin Petty sent the dog, Ogar, after him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 3, 2016)

Death penalty on the table for cop killer...

*Suspected Cop-Killer Could Face Death Penalty*
_February 2, 2016  — A Knox County grand jury returned a 10-count indictment Monday that included death penalty specifications in last month's assassination-style shooting of Danville Police Officer Thomas Cottrell.  The death penalty case would be the first in Knox County since 2006._


> Herschel R. Jones III, 32, is charged with aggravated murder, grand theft and tampering with evidence in connection with Cottrell's slaying just before midnight on Jan. 17.  The death-penalty specifications accuse Jones of targeting a police officer and committing the offense while he was under post-release control for a previous felony, said Knox County Prosecutor Chip McConville.  "That is one crime that rises to the top," McConville said.
> 
> Agents from the Ohio Bureau of Criminal Investigation released new details about the case, including that Cottrell likely did not have a chance to react to the attack and was shot at twice.  Two bullets were recovered. One was found in the vehicle and the other was removed from Cottrell, said Eric T. Lehnhart, a BCI special agent. An autopsy revealed that Cottrell, a father of three teenagers, was shot in the head at close range.  Jones also is charged with aggravated burglary, kidnapping and grand theft in connection with a robbery on Nov. 13 in which he is accused of tying up Mount Vernon resident Kevin Mickley and stealing his .38-caliber pistol. Ballistics testing showed that was the weapon used to kill Cottrell.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 5, 2016)

Man who killed K-9 officer is shot dead...

* Law enforcement agencies salute fallen K-9 officer*
_February 4, 2016 --Port Authority K-9 Officer Aren, killed in the line of duty Sunday, was memorialized this morning by scores of police officers, dozens of fellow dog officers, and citizens._


> The North Shore was crowded with tearful onlookers as a medal of honor was presented to his handler, Port Authority Police Officer Brian O'Malley.  Officer O'Malley, his blue cap tipped low over his eyes, wiped a tear from his cheek. He attended the service with his wife, Michelle, and their children, Michael, 18, Donovan, 13, and Payton, 10.
> 
> The morning service began with a lengthy procession of police vehicles from the Martin Luther King Jr. East Busway in Wilkinsburg to the North Shore Drive at the site of the Allegheny County Law Enforcement Officers Memorial.  Aren died Sunday afternoon when he was stabbed in the head by a fleeing man.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 6, 2016)

Officer trying to serve warrant in Oregon killed...

* Oregon Officer Fatally Shot Serving Warrant*
_February 6, 2016 - Seaside Police Sgt. Jason Goodding was shot and killed while serving a warrant to a suspect, who was fatally wounded by another officer Friday._


> A police officer in Seaside, Oregon was fatally shot while serving a warrant Friday night.  Sgt. Jason Goodding and another officer were attempting to apprehend a known felon in the city's downtown in the 300 block of Broadway Street when the shooting occurred, according to KOIN-TV.  Officials said that the suspect, identified as 55-year-old Phillip Ferry, resisted arrest and the second officer deployed his Taser before Ferry shot Goodding. The other officer returned fire, wounding the suspect.  Both Ferry and Goodding were taken to local hospitals, where they both succumbed to their injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Feb 10, 2016)

What 'war on cops'?


----------



## waltky (Feb 15, 2016)

Canadian officer shot responding to a domestic violence call...

* Canadian Officer Fatally Shot; Gunman Dead*
_February 15, 2016 | Lac-Simon Officer Thierry Leroux was shot and killed while responding to a domestic violence call by a gunman who took his own life Saturday._


> A police officer in the small Algonquin community of Lac-Simon in Québec, Canada was fatally shot while responding to a domestic violence call Saturday night.  Officer Thierry Leroux approached a residence with another officer around 10 p.m. when he was struck by a shot was fired from inside the home, according to CBC .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Miss. Officer Shot in the Head; Suspects Arrested*
_February 15, 2016 - Clarksdale Police Cpl. Derrick Couch was critically wounded while responding to an armed robbery._


> Cpl. Derrick Couch was confronted by one of the suspects who opened fire on him while he was investigating the scene across from the police department and City Hall, according to WREG-TV.  The officer was flown to Regional Medical Center in Memphis where he was listed in critical condition.  Couch has served with the Clarksdale Police Department since December 2011 and has been in the Community Police Division, Special Operations Division and Patrol Division. He previously worked for the Tunica County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 20, 2016)

Six hour standoff ends with Mississippi officer dead...

*Six-hour long standoff ends with Mississippi officer dead*
_February 20, 2016 | One law enforcement officer was killed and three were wounded early Saturday after a six-hour long standoff at a rural Mississippi house ended when authorities stormed the house and the gunman inside opened fire, authorities said.  Also killed was the man suspected of firing on the officers._


> The standoff started Friday afternoon when authorities responded to a domestic dispute call at the home in rural northeastern Mississippi, authorities said.  But the man, holed up in his home with his wife and 10-year-old daughter, refused to come out, sparking a six-hour standoff with officers outside, said Department of Public Safety spokesman Warren Strain.  Strain said man wasn't shooting at officers before they entered the house but they had tried to talk with him for six hours and had fundamentally exhausted negotiations.  The woman and child were rescued, said Strain. But the man was killed after he opened fire as tactical teams entered the home.  Multiple police agencies remained on the scene Saturday afternoon at the one-story house in sparsely populated woods in Tishomingo County.
> 
> Killed were James Lee Tartt, 44, who was a Mississippi narcotics agent, and suspected gunman Charles Lee Lambert, who was 45. The high-powered rifle Lambert used was also recovered from inside the house.  Tartt's family described him as a dedicated officer who had spent most of his career battling drugs.  "He was just a really good guy, and he wanted to make the world a better place. Ever since I've known him he has always been the type who would do anything to make the world a better place," said Julia Criss Tartt, the aunt of the slain officer.  Her husband, Don Tartt, who is the slain officer's uncle, said Lee Tartt and his wife had just moved into a new house that the officer had been building for the last two years. They had married about a year ago, said Don Tartt, adding that Lee Tartt's new wife had two children who became his stepchildren when they married.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 28, 2016)

Responding to a domestic-related shooting...

* Rookie Virginia Officer Killed, Two Others Shot*
_February 27, 2016 - Prince William County Police Officer Ashley Guindon, who was sworn in on Friday, was killed while responding to a domestic-related shooting._


> The officers were called to the reported shooting in the 13000 block of Lashmere Court in Woodbridge when they were confronted by the gunman, according to a department news release.  The officers were transported to Inova Fairfax Hospital for treatment of their injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 28, 2016)

Suspect stole fallen officer's bicycle...

* Pa. Police: Man Stole Fallen Officer's Bicycle*
_Feb 27, 2016  -- A man Scranton police accuse of stealing a fallen officer's bicycle from department headquarters lied about his identity when authorities arrested him Sunday, according to police._


> Officers learned the suspect is Stephen Archer of Jessup when Mr. Archer's mother came to bail her son out of jail and provided his proper name. He previously told police his name was Declan Miles.  Mr. Archer, 26, 404 Second Ave., Apt. C, walked into Scranton Police Headquarters shortly before noon Sunday and spoke with Patrolman Anthony Gieda, who worked the patrol desk in the building's vestibule, the officer wrote in a criminal complaint.
> 
> Mr. Archer told Patrolman Gieda he'd smoked marijuana and wanted to be arrested. Patrolman Gieda said he couldn't do that unless he had drugs in his possession. Mr. Archer said he did not have drugs, but then mentioned he'd stolen a truck.  As Patrolman Gieda gathered information, the phone rang; the officer asked Mr. Archer to wait and answered the call.  Mr. Archer took off his shirt and shoes and placed them on the windowsill in front of the officer, then put them back on. Mr. Archer looked around the lobby, glanced at Patrolman Gieda and walked out of the officer's view, toward where Patrolman John Wilding's police bicycle is on display.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Virginia policewoman killed on her first day on job; Army sergeant charged*
_Sun Feb 28, 2016 An off-duty U.S. Army sergeant stationed at the Pentagon has been charged with fatally shooting a Virginia police officer on her first day on the job as she responded to a domestic disturbance at a home outside Washington, authorities said on Sunday._


> Ashley Guindon, 28, an officer with the Prince William County Police and a U.S. Marine Corps veteran, died of her wounds after being shot on Saturday evening, a day after she was sworn in as a member of the force, the department said.  Two other officers, Jesse Hempen, 31, and David McKeown, 33, were also shot during the altercation and remained hospitalized, Chief Steve Hudson said during a news conference.  Guindon, Hempen and McKeown were shot at a home they were called to in Lake Ridge, about 15 miles (24 km) southwest of Washington, the county police department said.  Inside the home, police found a woman shot to death and an 11-year-old, who was unharmed, Hudson said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 1, 2016)

Prince William County Police Officer Ashley Guindon laid to rest...

*Services Held for Fallen Virginia Police Officer*
_March 1, 2016 - Prince William County Police Officer Ashley Guindon, who was fatally shot by a suspect Saturday night, was laid to rest Tuesday._


> Officer Ashley Guindon, 28, was one of three Prince William County police officers wounded during a shootout with Ronald Williams Hamilton, who has been charged with capital murder of a police officer and one count of first-degree murder in the death of his wife, who was found dead in the home.  Visitation was held at Hylton Memorial Chapel in Woodbridge Tuesday morning and was followed by the funeral service at noon.
> 
> Memorial Fund
> 
> ...



See also:

* Player Honors Slain Officer at NFL Combine*
_March 1, 2016 - Former Virginia cornerback Maurice Canady wore Under Armour cleats with the name of slain Prince William County police officer Ashley Guindon written on them when he ran the 40-yard dash at the NFL Combine on Monday morning._


> Guindon died of a fatal gunshot wound during a domestic violence call on her first shift as a police officer on Saturday.
> 
> One of the cleats will be given to her family and the other will be put up for auction -- details are to be determined -- with proceeds going to Officer Guindon's memorial fund. Under Armour will also be making a donation.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 13, 2016)

Maryland officer killed in attack on station...

*Maryland Police Officer Dies in Attack at Station*
_March 13, 2016 - Prince George's County Police Officer Jacai Colson was fatally shot at the department's District 3 station in an unprovoked attacked Sunday._


> Officer Jacai Colson was at the department's District 3 station on 7600 Barlowe Road in Landover around 5 p.m. when the unprovoked attacked took place, police officials said.  "Our officers were going about their business and were attacked," Police Chief Hank Stawinski said at a press conference.
> 
> The four-year veteran of the department, who would have turned 29 this week, was transported to Prince George's Hospital Center where he was pronounced dead.  FOP President John "Zeek" Teletchea told reporter that Colson was "a cops cop."  "He was a personal friend. I'm going to miss him"
> 
> ...



See also:

* Kentucky Deputy Shot While Serving Warrant*
_March 11, 2016 - Officials say that Ben J. Wyatt opened fire on Simpson County Deputy Eddie Lawson on Thursday as he attempted to serve a warrant._


> A Simpson County sheriff's deputy is in stable condition after being shot while serving a warrant Thursday in the Franklin community.  Shots were fired at Deputy Eddie Lawson as he approached a house on Cherry Street about 4:15 p.m. to serve a warrant to Ben J. Wyatt III, 28, of Franklin, Kentucky State Trooper Jeff Gregory said. Lawson was shot in the pelvis and right knee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 18, 2016)

Misidentification led to fatal shot...

*Maryland Officer Killed by Colleague Was Likely Mistaken as a Threat*
_March 17, 2016 - The fatal shot fired at Prince George's County Police Officer Jacai Colson by a colleague during an ambush on Sunday was deliberately aimed._


> Prince George's County Police Chief Hank Stawinski told reporters Wednesday that undercover Officer Jacai Colson -- who was in plainclothes and wasn't wearing a bulletproof vest -- was killed by a bullet fired by a fellow officer in the chaos of the attack that took place at the District III police station on March 13, according to WJLA-TV.  "The shot that struck and killed Detective Colson was deliberately aimed at him by another police officer," he said. "It's another tragic dimension to this unfolding story."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Mar 19, 2016)

What 'war on cops'? Cop deaths are near a 30 year low. Its literally the safest time to be a police officer in about 70 years.


----------



## waltky (Mar 22, 2016)

Found shot to death in his personal car...

*Off-duty N.J. police officer found shot dead in car*
_March 21, 2016 -- Police said an off-duty Sayreville, N.J., police officer was found shot to death in his personal car Monday._


> The unidentified officer was a nine-year veteran of the Sayreville Police Department and worked in an undercover capacity. He was found in his car at 7:15 a.m. Monday in the parking lot of a former movie theater near the Garden State Parkway in Sayreville, a suburb of New York City, with a shattered window on the passenger side of the vehicle.
> 
> The victim may have been investigating a report of a suspicious person when he was shot, law enforcement sources told WNBC-TV, New York.  "We have been alerted to a report of a body located near the former movie theater in Sayreville. The Middlesex County Prosecutor's Office is investigating with the cooperation of the Sayreville Police Department," the Middlesex County, N.J., Prosecutor's Office said in a statement.
> 
> Off-duty N.J. police officer found shot dead in car



See also:

*Off-Duty N.J. Officer Found Shot Dead in Car*
_Mar 21, 2016 - An off-duty police officer in Sayreville, New Jersey was found fatally shot inside his personal vehicle Monday morning._


> Middlesex County Prosecutor Andrew Carey said during a news conference that authorities received reports of a body found in a car on the site and that the victim was identified as a Sayreville police officer, according to myCentralNewJersey.
> 
> The shooting occurred next to the former Amboy Cinemas just off the Garden State Parkway in Sayreville shortly after 7 a.m.  The prosecutor's office has taken over the investigation of the incident.
> 
> Off-Duty N.J. Officer Found Shot Dead in Car | Officer.com


----------



## Skylar (Mar 22, 2016)

You realize that cop deaths last year were roughly at the rate they were in 1952, right?

So I ask again, what 'war on cops'?


----------



## waltky (Mar 28, 2016)

Suspect died in the exchange of gunfire...

*Illinois Officer Suffered Traumatic Brain Injury*
_March 28, 2016 - Park Forest Police Officer Tim Jones was shot three times in the jaw and neck during a shootout after responding to a break-in at a vacant home._


> A Park Forest, Illinois police officer who was critically injured in a shootout earlier this month suffered a traumatic brain injury.  Officer Tim Jones was shot three times in the jaw and neck by 21-year-old Thurman Reynolds, who died in the exchange, after responding to a call of a break-in at a vacant home in the early morning hours of March 19.  The 1-year veteran of the police department was airlifted to Advocate Christ Medical Center in Oak Lawn for treatment of life-threatening injuries and remained in the ICU after undergoing surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Mar 30, 2016)

What war on cops? Remember, death rates last year were the lowest since 1952. And we have *way* more cops now than we did then. So the danger to any given police officer is likely lower than its been since the 1800s.


----------



## waltky (Mar 31, 2016)

Virginia State trooper gunned down at Richmond Greyhound bus station...

* Virginia Trooper Dies Following Shooting*
_March 31, 2016 - Trooper Chad P. Dermyer has succumbed to the injuries he sustained in a shooting at a bus station in Richmond that also left the gunman dead._


> A Virginia State Police trooper has succumbed to the injuries he sustained in a shooting at a bus station in Richmond that also left the gunman dead Thursday afternoon.  Trooper Chad P. Dermyer approached a man just inside the front doors of the Greyhound bus station in the 2900 block of North Boulevard around 2:40 p.m. after began talking to him, according to a department news release.
> 
> During their conversation, the man pulled out a handgun and shot the trooper multiple times. The 37-year-old trooper was transported to VCU Medical Center where he died a few hours later.  As the gunman continued firing, two nearby troopers returned fire, hitting the suspect. Officials said the man continued to be combative as police took him into custody and EMS crews tried to render aid to him.  He was transported to VCU Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead. Police have confirmed the male subject’s identification, but are still in the process of notifying his next of kin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Mar 31, 2016)

waltky said:


> Virginia State trooper gunned down at Richmond Greyhound bus station...
> 
> * Virginia Trooper Dies Following Shooting*
> _March 31, 2016 - Trooper Chad P. Dermyer has succumbed to the injuries he sustained in a shooting at a bus station in Richmond that also left the gunman dead._
> ...



With assaults down more than a quarter since Obama took office and police deaths near a 60 year low.......what 'war on cops' are you referring to? Remember, there are more cops now than at any time in our nation's history. Its safer to be a cop now than it has been since the last 1800s.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 1, 2016)

"Latest casualty in War on Cops"

There is no ‘war on cops’ – it’s as much a ridiculous rightwing lie today as it was last September.


----------



## waltky (Apr 2, 2016)

Cop killer expressed hated toward cops...

*Trooper Killed at Virginia Bus Station Was Marine Vet*
_Apr 01, 2016 — An ex-girlfriend of the gunman at a Virginia bus station said Friday he frequently expressed his hatred toward police and once nearly choked her to death after she broke up with him._


> James Brown III was killed Thursday by two Virginia state troopers after authorities say he fatally shot Trooper Chad P. Dermyer at a Richmond Greyhound station.  Brown, 34, who had a lengthy criminal record, previously said he would rather die fighting police than return to prison, the ex-girlfriend said.  "He wanted to be one of those guys that just died killing police officers because they are not taking him back to jail," she said.  She spoke to The Associated Press on the condition of anonymity because she said she fears for her safety.  Authorities said Friday they're still trying to piece together what exactly happened at the busy bus terminal and what Brown's motive was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 12, 2016)

SWAT officer killed serving warrant in Columbus, Ohio...

* Columbus Police Officer Succumbs to Wounds*
_April 12, 2016 - SWAT Officer Steven M. Smith died Tuesday evening, two days after he was shot in the head while attempting to serve a warrant._


> Columbus police SWAT Officer Steven M. Smith had one final act of service. He donated his organs, giving life to up to eight people.  Smith died Tuesday evening, two days after he was shot in the head while SWAT officers tried to serve a warrant on a man who had barricaded himself in his Clintonville home. Columbus police say that Smith, 54, died just before 5 p.m. at Ohio State's Wexner Medical Center, surrounded by his family.  He had been with the Columbus Police Division for 27 years, serving on the SWAT team, helicopter unit, narcotics bureau and dive team, among others.  "He lived life 100 percent and 100 miles per hour," said police Chief Kim Jacobs. "He got more out of it then most people ever will." Funeral arrangements, Jacobs said, are pending.
> 
> Smith is survived by his wife of 32 years, Lisa Smith; a son, Jesse, and a daughter, Brittany.  The man accused of shooting Smith, Lincoln Rutledge, appeared in court earlier on Tuesday, his eyes downcast and his hands cuffed.  Rutledge, 44, is being held without bond. Franklin County Municipal Court Judge Jim O'Grady said he agreed with a motion made by Prosecutor Ron O'Brien that Rutledge should not be afforded the chance to bond out of the Downtown jail while he awaits trial.  "I don't feel that there are conditions of release that will ensure the safety of the public," O'Grady said.  Rutledge said nothing during his brief court appearance on a charge of felonious assault. That was before Smith died; homicide charges are expected to be filed since the death, but that hadn't yet occurred late Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Apr 13, 2016)

An attendant tragedy in examples of random police assassination is the probability that the victim was a decent individual who bears no similarity to the kind of sadistic bullies who are collectively responsible for the rising hatred of cops.  

When a cop does something commendable it projects a favorable impression onto all cops.  Likewise, when a cop does something offensive or contemptible it tends to color all cops as bad guys, making them all targets for the occasional psycho or the vengeful individual who was wrongfully abused by one or a small number of bad cops.


----------



## waltky (Apr 14, 2016)

Houston deputy shot in the back...

*Deputy ambushed, shot in back after traffic stop*
_14 Apr.`16 - A Harris County Precinct 7 Deputy Constable remains in the ICU after being shot several times during an ambush in Houston’s Third Ward overnight._


> Constable May Walker said Deputy Alden Clopton was rushed into surgery with four bullets still lodged inside of him. Clopton remains in critical condition but he is expected to survive.  "We don't anticipate any further surgical procedures are warranted or necessary at this point," said Memorial Hermann Surgeon Dr. Joseph Love. "I anticipate he will be in the hospital for a week or so."  Clopton is a married father of six. His wife, oldest son and three brothers are in law enforcement. They rushed to the hospital to be by his side.  "He has shown his due diligence and dedication to the community he serves. He grew up on the same streets that he serves on," said Todre Clopton, a police officer in Biloxi, Mississippi. "We are just asking for your continued prayers. We thank everyone from around the world for your continued support and prayers."
> 
> The shooting happened around 11:30 p.m. Wednesday on Alabama near Briley, not far from TSU.  Pct. 7 officials said a female reserve deputy constable made a traffic stop, and the male deputy constable pulled in to offer assistance.  After the traffic stop wrapped up, Clopton was leaning into the reserve deputy's passenger window to help with the patrol unit’s audio-visual equipment. That’s when a man approached from behind and fired at least six shots, four of which struck the deputy in his back.  Walker said the wounded deputy never saw the attack coming.  “It was virtually an ambush, is what it was,” said Constable Walker.  The reserve deputy returned fire, and the suspect fled.  A man matching the suspect’s description later showed up at a nearby fire station and is was still being questioned hours later as a "person of interest."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 18, 2016)

The bond of blue...

*Killings of Officers Felt Deeply Across Ranks*
_April 18, 2016 - The bond felt between police officers and among agencies is never highlighted quite so much as when tragedy strikes the ranks._


> Danville Police Chief Dan Weckesser knows as well as anyone in Knox County the breadth of the loss felt after one of his officers, Thomas Cottrell Jr., was shot and killed earlier this year.  He knows his officers are hurting. But he also has discovered that the pain and the uncertainty dwell even in the mind of his 14-year-old son.  "Whenever I get a call and I go to leave at night," Weckesser said, "my son tells me that he can't sleep if I'm not there.  "I told my son, 'We'll have to work through this. You know what I do.' "
> 
> Cottrell, who was ambushed and shot to death Jan. 17, was the first Ohio law-enforcement officer to be killed in the line of duty this year. Last week, Columbus SWAT Officer Steven M. Smith became the second.  Smith died Tuesday, two days after he was shot during a standoff in Clintonville as he manned the turret of one of the Police Division's armored vehicles.  His funeral on Tuesday is expected to draw hundreds of officers. Some will be from Danville.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 22, 2016)

More states should follow suit...

* La. Considers Hate Crime Protection for Police*
_April 21, 2016 - The Louisiana Legislature is weighing a bill that would make it a hate crime to target police officers and firefighters -- mimicking a national movement to carve out protections for law enforcement._


> The House Administration of Criminal Justice Committee unanimously agreed on Wednesday to send the hate crime extension to the full House for consideration. House Bill 953 would also have to be vetted by the Senate.  State Rep. Lance Harris, an Alexandria Republican who is pushing the bill, said a recent spike in attacks on first responders has created the need for additional protection.  A suburban Houston sheriff's deputy was shot 15 times at a gas station last fall. Police have alleged that the ambush took place because the victim was a law enforcement officer, Harris noted.
> 
> In Florida in 2014, firefighters were targeted in a high-profile drive-by shooting, and similar cases have popped up across the country.  "For no reason, shots were fired at these firefighters because they were public servants," Harris said.  No one spoke against Harris' bill, which resembles a push on the national level to expand the federal hate crime law to cover cops.  That effort is backed by the nation's largest police union. Chuck Canterbury, national president for the Fraternal Order of Police, said the extension's needed because of anti-police sentiment that has been fueled by controversial deaths by law enforcement in Ferguson, Missouri, and elsewhere.  "The level of violence aimed at law enforcement officers has escalated in every region of our county and it is being fanned by the seething hatred of a small, but vocal few who are adept at manipulating the media," Canterbury said in a statement last fall.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Militants (Apr 22, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > I thought golf was against the Muslim religion.
> ...



Not against whole Islam world. Maybe to S.A. like surelly.


----------



## waltky (Apr 29, 2016)

K-9 officer killed assisting search warrant arrest...

*Utah K-9 Killed; Suspect Shot During Standoff*
_April 28, 2016 | Unified Police Department of Greater Salt Lake K-9 Aldo was assisting in serving an arrest and search warrant when he was fatally shot late Wednesday._


> Unified Police Department of Greater Salt Lake K-9 Aldo was assisting in serving an arrest and search warrant on a suspect at a residence at 4300 South 700 East around 11 p.m., according to KTVX.  Police officials said that David Shane Anderson allegedly fled from officers during a high speed pursuit last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## waltky (May 9, 2016)

Suspect wounded in subsequent shoot-out with police...




*Kansas Police Officer Fatally Shot by Suspect*
_May 9, 2016 - A Kansas City police detective died Monday, several hours after officials said he was shot near the Kansas Speedway by 28-year-old Curtis Ayers._


> A Kansas City, Kan., police detective died Monday, several hours after being shot near the Kansas Speedway.  The man being sought in the shooting, Curtis Ayers, 28, of Tonganoxie, was arrested by Kansas City police after he was wounded in a shootout in the area of Bannister Road and Bruce R. Watkins Drive.  He was reported in stable condition. A woman was also wounded at the scene of where Ayers was captured. Her injury was believed to be non-life threatening.  After the detective was shot, Ayers allegedly fled in the detective’s unmarked police vehicle. Within minutes he allegedly carjacked another vehicle nearby. A short time after that he was believed to have carjacked another vehicle in Basehor.
> 
> Less than two and a half hours later, the silver Ford Focus taken in Basehor was involved in a wreck, and police shot and arrested Ayers.  Police said the wreck occurred while Ayers was trying to exit east onto Bannister Road. He failed to negotiate the turn and crashed into a concrete pillar.  “We need an ambulance, code,” the officer said. “Get ’em here quick.”  The string of events began earlier in the afternoon, after police in Kansas City, Kan., were asked to check on a suspicious person near 110th Street and Village West Parkway about 12:15 p.m.  That person, believed to be Ayers, ran from two officers north toward the speedway.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 11, 2016)

Identity of fallen Kansas police officer released...

*Fallen Kansas Police Detective Mourned*
_May 10, 2016 - Detective Brad Lancaster was fatally shot Monday afternoon while attempting to stop a suspect who ran from other officers near the Kansas Speedway._


> As a city and its police department mourn Tuesday, prosecutors from multiple jurisdictions are conferring about charges against the man who allegedly killed a Kansas City, Kan., police detective Monday.  Detective Brad Lancaster was fatally shot early in the afternoon while attempting to stop a suspect who ran from other officers just south of the Kansas Speedway.  The suspect, identified by police as 28-year-old Curtis Ayers, allegedly shot Lancaster multiple times before fleeing in the detective's unmarked vehicle.  Ayers was later shot and wounded by Kansas City police and taken into custody.  He remained hospitalized Tuesday and is expected to survive.
> 
> A public vigil for Lancaster is planned for 7:30 p.m. tonight at Kansas City, Kan., City Hall.  A memorial fund has been established for Lancaster's family. Contributions can be made at any branch of the Greater KC Public Safety Credit Union or at Kansas City, Kan., Police Headquarters at 7th Street and Minnesota Avenue.  Lancaster, 39, a nine-year member of the Kansas City, Kan., Police Department, was an Air Force veteran who formerly worked for the Platte County Sheriff's office.  Meanwhile Tuesday, prosecutors from Wyandotte, Jackson and Leavenworth counties were working out details of where and when charges will be filed for Monday's violent crime spree.  Officials said they anticipate that Wyandotte County prosecutors will likely announce charges Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 20, 2016)

Officer dies from shootout wounds...




* Wounded Phoenix Cop Succumbs to Wound*
_May 19, 2016 - A Phoenix police officer who was critically wounded in a shootout Wednesday afternoon succumbed to his injuries Thursday morning._


> Officers responded to report of a residential burglary-in-progress around 2:30 p.m. near 51st Avenue and Baseline Road involving an armed suspect when the shooting occurred, according to KNXV-TV.  As the officers arrived on the scene, the suspect -- who was seated in a van parked in the driveway, opened fire on them, wounding Officer David Glasser.  The officers returned fire, fatally shooting the gunman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* California K-9 Shot During 2014 Manhunt Dies*
_May 19, 2016 | Anaheim Police K-9 Bruno, who was shot by a suspect two years ago, died Wednesday morning due to complications stemming from the incident._


> Bruno was taken to a hospital Saturday night, where he underwent emergency surgery related to complications from the shooting, said Daron Wyatt, Anaheim police spokesman.  The dog's organs began shutting down early Wednesday and a decision was made to end his suffering, Wyatt said. Shortly before 6 a.m., Bruno was put down.  "All of the K-9 handlers were there with him," Wyatt said. "There was a good group of people around him."
> 
> Bruno was shot in the face March 20, 2014, while searching for a suspected parole violator with his handler, Officer R.J. Young. He had approached a trash can where the suspect was hiding, and the suspect then stuck a gun through the lid and began firing, striking Bruno, according to Wyatt.  A bullet slammed into Bruno's jaw, shattering it, and another entered his chest cavity, damaging his internal organs, Wyatt said. The suspect was later shot and killed by police.  Bruno "is credited with saving the lives of a couple of officers on that shooting incident, where he took the bullets," Wyatt said. "It's a tragedy that it had to happen."
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeK (May 20, 2016)

waltky said:


> * La. Considers Hate Crime Protection for Police*
> _April 21, 2016 - The Louisiana Legislature is weighing a bill that would make it a hate crime to target police officers and firefighters -- mimicking a national movement to carve out protections for law enforcement._
> 
> [...]


Do any of these pandering whores really believe that someone who is motivated to assassinate a cop would be discouraged because to do so is a "hate crime?"   

In many (most?) states the penalty for killing a cop is death.  In states where there is no death penalty it is life in prison with no possibility of parole.  So what effect will a "hate crime" law have?  The very concept of a "hate crime" is as contemptibly absurd as is the notion of a "love crime."  It is a textbook example of lubricious politicians pandering to stupid constituents.


----------



## Trump.Stamped (May 20, 2016)

MikeK said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > * La. Considers Hate Crime Protection for Police*
> ...



I agree with that. Never understood the hate crime thing. What difference does it make if I kill someone because they are a certain color, or religion, or profession? Murder is murder.


----------



## waltky (May 23, 2016)

Cop killer killed after standoff...





* Mass. Officer Fatally Shot During Traffic Stop*
_May 22, 2016 - Auburn Police Officer Ronald Tarentino Jr. was shot by the occupant of a vehicle he pulled over._


> Police surrounded a house this afternoon about four miles from the scene of an Auburn police officer's murder, and gunshots were heard as police deployed tear gas and a robot.  Police are hunting for a man suspected of shooting Officer Ronald Tarentino Jr, a 42-year-old father of three, who later died from his wounds. The house on Watch Street in Oxford is about four miles from the Auburn intersection where Tarentino was shot.  State and local police surrounded the house and were using a bullhorn to tell the occupants to come out.  A be-on-the-lookout alert identifies the suspect as Jorge Zambrano, 35, of Worcester, and describes him as "armed and dangerous .... Officers are advised to use extreme caution." The alert says he was driving a white 1997 Infiniti QX4 SUV with an attached Massachusetts license plate of 4PJX80 that is not registered to the vehicle.
> 
> Meanwhile, an Auburn couple said they want Tarentino's family to know he wasn't alone as he lay on the street, shot by a man authorities say is now a fugitive.  The shooting occurred on Rochdale Street at about 12:30 a.m. Tammy and Edward Lemieux's window overlooks the scene.  "We were headed to bed and we heard gunshots and went to the window and heard him, 'I'm shot, I'm shot, I'm down, help me!' I grabbed towels and flew down as fast as we could to help him," said Tammy Lemieux, 41, adding that she was simultaneously trying to call 911 on her cell phone, but she said, "I couldn't move my fingers."  From their window above the fatal shooting scene by to Stoneville Reservoir, Tammy Lemieux said she and her husband could see the blue lights of Tarentino's cruiser flashing and the officer lying beside the driver's side door, clutching his mike. They didn't see the suspect or the suspect's vehicle, which were already gone. They later spotted Tarentino's handgun and flashlight in the road. They ran down to help him.  "Somebody was with him, comforting him, and we are so sorry for their loss," Tammy Lemieux said, sobbing.  "I just wish I could have done more. I told him he was going to be OK."
> 
> ...



See also:

* Mass. Officer's Killer Dead Following Standoff*
_May 23, 2016 - Jorge Zambrano was shot dead by police after he burst from a closet and opened fire on officers in an Oxford duplex during a standoff Sunday._


> Eighteen hours after he gunned down an Auburn cop in cold blood, Jorge Zambrano was shot dead by a tactical police unit after he burst from a closet and opened fire in an Oxford duplex, authorities said.  The daylong drama began just after midnight when Auburn officer Ronald Tarentino Jr., 42, a father of three, pulled over a 1997 Infiniti SUV with stolen plates.  Police say Zambrano shot Tarentino, who was found laying in the street, radioing for help on his mic. An intensive manhunt was launched for the suspect. An alert described Zambrano as “armed and dangerous. ... Officers are advised to use extreme caution.” Authorities said Zambrano had an extensive criminal record.
> 
> Around mid-afternoon, police found the vehicle they said Zambrano had been driving parked behind the duplex on Watch Street in Oxford. They surrounded the house.  “He was lying in ambush for them,” Worcester District Attorney Joseph Early Jr. said last night. State and local police surrounded the duplex, fired in tear gas and were using a bullhorn to tell Zambrano to surrender.  State police Col. Richard McKeon said, “After clearing the basement and first floor ... troopers made entry onto the second floor. As they entered a bedroom, a closet door burst open. The suspect appeared from inside the closet and fired on the troopers, striking one of them.”  The trooper, an 18-year police veteran who is a former Navy SEAL, was in stable condition with a shoulder wound last night at UMass-Lakeside Hospital. He was conscious and alert at the hospital prior to being prepped for surgery, state police said.
> 
> ...



Related:

* Slain Officer's Mother: No Respect for Police*
_May 23, 2016 - Sharon Tarentino is grieving her 42-year-old son, Ronald Tarentino Jr., who was fatally shot Sunday during a pre-dawn traffic stop._


> The devastated mother of slain Auburn police officer Ronald Tarentino Jr. denounced a dangerous, growing culture of disrespect for law enforcement that she sees.  “I just wish people had a little bit more respect for what they do — nobody has respect for them anymore,” Sharon Tarentino, 63, told the Herald yesterday as she grieved her 42-year-old son, fatally shot yesterday in a pre-dawn traffic stop.  “You never think it’s going to happen to you, it hits you like a sledgehammer. It’s just not fair,” Tarentino said by phone from her Tewksbury home. She said her family was heartbroken.  “He was our first born. His kids are older but they are still going to grow up without their father, and Tricia without her husband,” Tarentino said, referring to her son’s widow and their three boys, ranging in age from 15 to early 20s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeK (May 23, 2016)

Trump.Stamped said:


> I agree with that. Never understood the hate crime thing. What difference does it make if I kill someone because they are a certain color, or religion, or profession? Murder is murder.


The hate crime law is a manifest contradiction.

_Hate,_ like love, is an emotion, a state of mind -- which is impossible to positively ascertain.  While it is possible to prove that someone killed another, how is it possible to be certain the emotion of hatred attended the act?  How is it possible to prove how someone feels toward another person, or group of people, unless the individual declares his/her emotional state and its motivating force?

The concept of _hate crimes_ is an extreme example of the politically correct mentality written into law.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 24, 2016)

H


----------



## waltky (May 24, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dey shoulda kept him when dey had him...




* Court Probing Why Mass. Cop-Killer Was Free*
_May 24, 2016 - The state trial court is probing why cocaine trafficker Jorge Zambrano, who killed Auburn police officer Ronald Tarentino, was free to roam the streets._


> The state trial court is probing why slain cop killer and convicted cocaine trafficker Jorge Zambrano was free to roam the streets despite repeated brushes with police and multiple probation violations in the past five months.  Zambrano, 35, was shot and killed by troopers Sunday 18 hours after they say he murdered Auburn police officer Ronald Tarentino, 42.  Court officials could not explain yesterday why Zambrano was not in jail for his probation violations and why he wasn’t forced to wear a GPS monitoring device.  “Jorge Zambrano had both past and pending cases in the court system including serving a seven-year state prison sentence,” Trial Court Chief Justice Paula Carey said in a statement. “We are carefully examining all of the circumstances regarding Jorge Zambrano’s criminal history in order to determine whether additional systemic steps should have been taken in his case.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 29, 2016)

Arkansas cop killer sentenced to 28 years in prison...




*Arkansas Sheriff Deputy's Killer Sentenced*
_May 28, 2016 - Fred Albert Kauffeld was found guilty in the slaying of Johnson County Reserve Deputy Sonny Smith, who was shot and killed while responding to a burglary call last May._


> A Clarksville man accused of killing an auxiliary deputy last May was found guilty of murder and robbery Friday at the Johnson County Courthouse.
> 
> http://r1.officer.com/files/base/OFCR/image/2016/05/16x9/640x360/coppkiller.5749a161d4526.jpg[/img]
> Fred Albert Kauffeld, left, and Reserve Deputy Sonny Smith​
> ...


[/CENTER]
[/quote]


----------



## waltky (Jun 6, 2016)

Memphis police officer run over by fleeing suspect...




* Memphis Officer Struck and Killed by Suspect*
_June 5, 2016 - Memphis Police Officer Verdell Smith died Saturday night after being struck downtown by the vehicle of a fleeing shooting suspect._


> An 18-year veteran of the Memphis Police Department died Saturday night after being struck downtown by the vehicle of a fleeing shooting suspect.  Verdell Smith, 46, died at the Regional Medical Center at Memphis, making him the latest casualty in a brutal year that's seen 95 homicides so far -- possibly more if the death of a woman whose body was found in Frayser earlier Saturday evening is ruled a homicide or if any of three other victims in the crime that claimed Smith die.  "This highlights the dangers officers face every day," MPD Director Michael Rallings said during a press conference outside the Med shortly before 2 a.m.  Rallings said no charges have been filed yet against the suspect who felled Smith, who left a father, fiance and children.
> 
> Smith was struck after the unidentified suspect, who was taken into custody and transported to the Regional Medical in noncritical condition, shot three people during a spree that began in the Pinch District at Westy's Restaurant and Bar and spilled over to Bass Pro Shops before ending near Beale and Third streets.  Rallings said police at Main and Exchange heard shots at 9:55 p.m. and found two male victims at Westy's. They were transported to Regional and remained in critical condition.  At 10:02 p.m., Rallings said police got a call to the nearby Bass Pro, where a male employee had been shot. He was taken to Regional in noncritical condition.  The suspect, described as a black male, fled in a silver vehicle and was spotted on Riverside Drive before officers lost site near the interstate.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 23, 2016)

Jefferson Parish deputy killed, two other Ouachita Parish deputies shot...




*Louisiana Deputy Killed; Suspect in Custody*
_June 23, 2016 - Jefferson Parish Deputy David F. Michel Jr. was shot three times in the back after a pedestrian stop outside a Dunkin' Donuts Wednesday._


> A Jefferson Parish Sheriff's Office deputy was fatally shot Wednesday after a pedestrian stop on the West Bank, and authorities were questioning a man taken into custody in connection with the afternoon shooting.  The deputy, David F. Michel Jr., was shot three times in the back and taken to University Medical Center in New Orleans, said Dr. Gerry Cvitanovich, the Jefferson Parish coroner.  Michel, 50, of Marrero, joined the Sheriff's Office as a reserve in 2007 and became a full-time deputy in 2013, serving in the second district patrol division. He most recently had been assigned to the Sheriff's Office Street Crimes Unit.  The name of the male suspect -- who was being treated at University Medical Center for minor injuries -- was not immediately released. He was taken into custody in the Pebble Walk neighborhood, where authorities said he fled after the shooting.
> 
> The shooting happened at 12:21 p.m. during a pedestrian stop outside the Dunkin' Donuts shop on Manhattan Boulevard, at the intersection of Ascot Road. Col. John Fortunato, a Sheriff's Office spokesman, said a "struggle ensued" between the deputy and the suspect when the suspect pulled a gun from his waistband and began firing.  The suspect continued firing even after the deputy fell to the ground, Fortunato said.  The shooting drew a massive law enforcement response to Harvey, as authorities combed the area for the shooter. A police helicopter could be seen circling overhead. Witnesses reported seeing deputies rush to the scene, where they set up perimeter.  Shortly before 2 p.m. an ambulance with lights and sirens blaring flew up the University Medical Center ramp, accompanied by a marked JPSO cruiser. Minutes later a motorcade of unmarked police vehicles rushed toward the hospital, followed shortly after that by five State Police motorcycles.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Louisiana Deputies Shot; Suspect in Custody*
_June 23, 2016 - Two Ouachita Parish deputies were wounded while attempting to serve felony warrants Thursday morning._


> Both deputies, who were assisting the U.S. Marshal's Office, arrived at 105 Mary Beth Court around 6:15 a.m. Thursday to serve several no-bond warrants when the incident occurred, according to The News Star.
> 
> Ouachita Parish Sheriff Jay Russell said the deputies entered the residence where the suspect, identified as 26-year-old Rickie Lavelle Wade Jr., was located.  A brief scuffle ensued and one deputy was shot in the leg. A second deputy drew his weapon as encountered the suspect and he was shot once in his jaw before Wade fled the scene.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 27, 2016)

Cop killing suspects arrested...




*Three Arrested in Death of Puerto Rico Officer*
_June 27, 2016 | Agent Gilberto Colón-Leon was fatally shot during a robbery attempt while he was off duty June 13._


> Three men were arrested early Monday morning in the murder of a Puerto Rico police officer earlier this month.  Agent Gilberto Colón-Leon was fatally shot during a robbery attempt around 2 a.m. on June 13 in Coamo while he was off duty, according to El Nuevo Dia.
> 
> Benny Aponte Vazquez, Jonathan Maldonado Rivera and Arnaldo Rodriguez were charged in the death of the 51-year-old officer.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Suspect Who Tried to Drown Trooper Killed*
_June 27, 2016 - A Gainesville driver who didn’t stop at a DUI checkpoint, led police on a chase and allegedly tried to drown a state trooper was shot and killed Saturday. _


> The violent confrontation in Hall County started about 8:30 p.m., after an SUV driven by 36-year-old Rodrigo Guardiola went through the road-check in Flowery Branch, according to a news release from the Georgia Bureau of Investigation.
> 
> The chase ended on Industrial Boulevard after troopers tried to box the SUV in and a patrol car collided with the SUV. That’s when Guardiola and passenger Epitacio Gudino, 31, ran from authorities, the GBI said.  They were caught about a mile away. Guardiola fought with a trooper and tried to drown him in a run-off creek, before two more troopers arrived to help.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 11, 2016)

Two deputies, inmate killed in escape attempt...




*Michigan courthouse shooting: Two deputies and gunman killed*
_Tue, 12 Jul 2016 - An inmate being moved from a holding cell kills two law enforcement officers at a courthouse in the US state of Michigan._


> The officers, known as bailiffs in the US, provide security for courthouses.  The inmate, who was due in court, grabbed an officer's gun during a scuffle and opened fire, Berrien County Sheriff Paul Bailey said.  People in the courthouse took shelter before other officers shot and killed the inmate, Mr Bailey said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Michigan shooting: Inmate kills 2 bailiffs, sheriff says*
_Mon July 11, 2016 -  Inmate killed after fatally shooting two bailiffs in Michigan courthouse;  Incident occurs in Berrien County Courthouse in St. Joseph_


> Two court bailiffs were killed and a deputy was injured Monday after an inmate grabbed an officer's gun outside a holding cell in a Michigan courthouse, Berrien County Sheriff L. Paul Bailey said.  The inmate made it into a public hallway, where he shot a civilian in the arm, Bailey said. Other law enforcement officers opened fire and killed the man, he said.  The deputy and civilian suffered non-life threatening injuries and were treated at Lakeland Health in St. Joseph and are in stable condition, Bailey said.
> 
> Bailey wouldn't say why the inmate was in custody, which officer had the gun that was taken or whether any protocols were violated. The slain officers worked "a long time" in law enforcement and had served as bailiffs about 10 years each.  "Our hearts are torn apart," Bailey said. "They were our friends. They were our colleagues. I've known them over 30 years."  The shootings occurred days after the slaying of five police officers in Dallas. Authorities didn't mention any connection to the those killings, but Gov. Rick Snyder said, "This is a particularly tough time for law enforcement so I ask everybody to reach out and be supportive of law enforcement."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 19, 2016)

Dastardly!...




* Kansas Officer Fatally Shot; Suspect in Custody
July 19, 2016 - Kansas City, Kansas Police Capt. Robert Melton was shot and killed responding to a disturbance.



			A Kansas City, Kan., police captain who was shot Tuesday afternoon has died, authorities announced at a press conference.  Capt. Robert Melton was shot at 22nd and Haskell in Kansas City, Kan. and by 2:45 p.m. one person was in custody and police had detained another person.  When Melton arrived at the University of Kansas Hospital at 2:22 p.m. He had no heart rate and CPR was performed.  “Despite our best efforts, the officer was pronounced at 2:55 p.m.,” said trauma surgeon James Howard.

This is the second police officer shot and killed in KCK in the past two months. The detective, Brad Lancaster, 39, was a nine-year veteran of the Kansas City, Kan., Police Department was shot and killed May 9.  “We need to be in prayer for our community,” KCK Mayor Mark Holland at the press conference.  Holland cautioned the community, “Don’t jump to conclusions about this.”  Kansas City, Kan., Police Chief Terry Zeigler tweeted at 2:02 p.m., “We have an officer shot at 22nd & Haskell. Start prayers, unknown condition.”  The incident began about 1:33 p.m. when police received a call about an armed disturbance at Second Street and Edgerton Drive. The caller told police that several people in a car were firing shots at them, according to a statement from KCK police.  Officers arrived within minutes. At that time, three or four people bailed from the car.  An officer took one person into custody near there.





Capt. Robert Melton​
Shortly before 2 p.m., an officer attempted to stop another person. Multiple shots were fired and an officer was hit. Police were advised that an officer was down at 1:58 p.m.  The officer was taken to a hospital in critical condition.  Police are searching the area for others who were involved. One person is in custody.  Friends of a KCK police officer began changing their Facebook profile photos to a police badge with a black stripe over it.  Police have blocked off 18th Street north of Parallel until 24th Street in their search for suspects.  Police swarmed the area with dozens of officers, some with rifles. Several police were taking cover behind cars at 16th and Quindaro by 2:30 p.m. A woman at a house there came out of a home with her hands up. Several officers were kneeling down in the street with their guns drawn toward the home. It was unknown what connection the house has to the shooting.

The woman who came out walked up to an officer who was holding a ballistic shield. She stood and talked with the officers. Then she walked away from the officers about 10 feet away toward the home and appeared to be yelling to someone in the house. She told police an 8-year-old and 3-year-old in the home.  About 45 minutes later, two small children came out of the house and went to the woman. Police moved them out of the way.  Next door to the house, just to the south side of Quindaro just east of 16th Street, is a vacant lot. A dozen officers were clustered at the first house next to the lot. Officers were still crouched behind car in front of the and there were officers stationed at building to the west of the house.  About 3:08, a SWAT team approached the house behind ballistic shields. They entered the house. About 3:34 p.m. the officers left the house without anyone. A car was towed from the scene.  After the shooting, police began to gather at the hospital where the officer was taken. One officer walked out to her car in tears.

Kansas Officer Fatally Shot; Suspect in Custody | Officer.com

Click to expand...


See also:

Ohio policeman served sandwich containing shards of glass*
_July 19, 2016 — Police in Ohio's capital city say an officer was served a sandwich containing glass shards at a restaurant, and an assault squad is investigating whether it was intentional._


> The Columbus officer cut his mouth after biting into the sandwich served to him at a restaurant on Monday afternoon. He was taken to a hospital and held there overnight.
> 
> Police say the officer heard a crunching sound as he ate the sandwich.  Columbus Public Health officials say they plan to visit the restaurant Tuesday to help determine what happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 20, 2016)

Two corrections officers die in the line of duty...




*Corrections Officer, Inmate Dead After Fight*
_July 19, 2016 - Luzerne County Corrections Officer Kristopher Moules and inmate Timothy D. Gilliam Jr. both died after falling five stories at the jail Moinday._


> The correctional officer and inmate killed in a fall Monday night smashed through closed elevator doors and plummeted to their deaths during a scuffle in what appears to have been a “freak accident,” the county manager said Tuesday.  Correctional Officer Kristopher Moules, 25, of Larksville, and Timothy D. Gilliam Jr., 27, of Wilkes-Barre, died following the confrontation on the aging jail’s fifth floor about 6:25 p.m. Monday.  The pair had been engaged in a confrontation that began as an exchange of words between inmate and officer and escalated into an altercation that spilled out into a common area near the elevator, county Manager David Pedri said Tuesday afternoon.  Pedri noted jail staff had already reviewed surveillance footage and determined Moules did nothing wrong.  “The altercation, which lasted only seconds, proved to be extremely tragic,” he said.
> 
> The officer sounded an alarm that prompted other officers to run up five flights of stairs to assist, and another officer was on the scene within seconds, Pedri said. The two officers tried to subdue Gilliam, at which point he and Moules “smashed” through the elevator door, he said.  “That elevator door gave way, leading to their tragic fall,” Pedri said. “The other corrections officer who was involved in the incident came very close to also falling into the elevator shaft.”  Pedri, who recently took the helm as manager, said he had already called upon Luzerne County Council to begin examining the possibility of a new jail to replace the more than century-old structure on Water Street.  “It is our duty now as county administrators to make sure that his name and the lessons learned from this matter are never forgotten,” Pedri said, adding that his hope was the new jail would bear Moules’ name.
> 
> ...



See also:

* New Details Released in Slaying of Corrections Officer Inside Prison*
_July 20, 2016 - Inmate Dillon Gage Compton has been identified as a suspect in connection with the death of Corrections Officer Mari Johnson on Saturday._


> Texas Department of Criminal Justice officials announced Monday that Dillon Gage Compton, 21, had been identified as a suspect in connection with the death of Mari Johnson, a correctional officer at the French Robertson Unit near Abilene.  According to a Texas Department of Criminal Justice news release, Compton was assigned to the kitchen area, and allegedly attacked Johnson when she entered a nearby storage area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 26, 2016)

Texas Sheriff's Deputy ambushed at home...




*Texas Sheriff's Deputy Fatally Shot at Home*
_July 25, 2016 - Travis County Sgt. Craig Hutchinson called in on the radio that people were running out of the backyard of his home before he was killed._


> Kevin Madison, presiding judge of the Lakeway Municipal Court, and his wife, Shirley, are offering a $5,000 reward for information leading to the arrest of suspects in the shooting death of Travis County sheriff’s deputy Sgt. Craig Hutchinson.  Madison said he has served with the court for around 18 years, but worked for the sheriff’s office for two years in the 1980s after attending law school.  “I loved the guys and gals that worked there and have great respect for Sheriff Hamilton,” he said.  Madison said he hopes the reward will encourage others to add to the pot and increase the incentive for someone to come forward.  “What a senseless, tragic, unnecessary loss,” he said. “A loss of a life over a lawnmower or some tools is just unbelievable. Instead of running away they shoot this poor deputy. Someone is going to know who these two guys are.”
> 
> 7:25 a.m. update: Authorities have identified the Travis County sheriff’s deputy who was killed early Monday as Sgt. Craig Hutchinson, a veteran officer of 32 years who was set to retire in September.  Travis County Sheriff Greg Hamilton said Hutchinson called in on the radio that people were running out of the backyard of his home in southwest Round Rock around 1:22 a.m. Hamilton said officers arrived to find the deputy shot in the yard about 10 minutes after the call.  The sheriff said the shooting appears to be part of a robbery and that investigators so far do not think the incident was an ambush or a targeted attack. He said there was no word on any suspects but that the area had seen other burglaries recently.  Hamilton reflected on the life of the deputy, noting that Hutchinson was his field training officer.  “He taught me everything I know,” he said. “This guy was a big teddy bear.”
> 
> ...



See also:

* Police Shootings Put Chaplains On Duty 24/7*
_July 24, 2016 - Even in normal circumstances, the spiritual and emotional needs of hundreds of officers and staff are plenty of work for chaplains with the East Baton Rouge Parish Sheriff’s Office and Baton Rouge Police Department.  These are not normal circumstances._


> When two police officers and one sheriff’s deputy were gunned down and three more officers wounded Sunday, it was an unprecedented trauma to local law enforcement. Never before have three officers been killed in the same incident in East Baton Rouge Parish. Two sheriff's deputies were shot to death on Jan. 10, 1972.  “When you have the tragedy that we’re dealing with, it’s like 24/7,” said Gordon Atwell, who works with Ken Ellis as EBRSO’s two chaplains. “We’re moving round the clock trying to take care of the needs as we can identify the needs.”  For Lt. Duren Boyce, lead BRPD chaplain, a Wednesday phone call from a reporter interrupted department preparations for the funerals of officers Montrell Jackson and Matthew Gerald.  “Grieving and exhausted,” Boyce said of the effect on BRPD. “My brain is spinning.”
> 
> In addition to the grief associated with any deaths, those the chaplains care for are dealing with the knowledge that Jackson, Gerald, Deputy Brad Garafola and other officers — including critically wounded Deputy Nicholas Tullier — apparently were targeted by Gavin Eugene Long specifically because they were law enforcement officers.  “Everyone has expressed their amazement,” Atwell said. “Maybe that’s not the right word. It’s like it’s not real. The tragedy has been different. People are, like, ‘This is like a nightmare.’  “That’s been the general consensus, not only from our department, but also it’s been the general public. … It’s like this is not supposed to happen here. It’s like unbelief that something that horrible could happen.”  Typical chaplain duties include being available to minister to uniformed and administrative staff and to interact with members of the public who’ve been affected by crimes, Atwood said. That includes those of different faiths or no religious beliefs.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleOwl (Jul 27, 2016)

There is a large difference between a police officer being killed by a gang, and by a member of a political group. there are gangs that have shoot on sight orders for police, theyre are also criminals with murder warrants out for their arrest that if they get caught by police they are looking at the death penalty. There are 15,000 murders every year and only about 100 of those murder victims are police officers. The police themselves kill atleast 1000 people a year.


----------



## waltky (Jul 27, 2016)

Shooting Deaths of Officers Up 78%...




*Report: Shooting Deaths of Officers Up 78%*
_July 27, 2016 - A total of 32 officers have been killed in firearms-related fatalities this year compared to 18 deaths during the same period last year._


> The 2016 Mid-Year Fatalities report released Wednesday by the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund 78 percent spike in firearms-related officer fatalities compared to last year.  So far this year -- as of July 20 -- 67 federal, state and local law enforcement officers have died in the line of duty, which is an 8 percent increase over the 62 officers killed in the same period in 2015.  "All American citizens should be outraged at the number of officers who have been targeted, shot and killed this year," NLEOMF President and CEO Craig W. Floyd said in a statement. "The brutal assassinations of law enforcement officers in Texas and Louisiana shocked our nation and we saw similar ambush attacks on officers in other parts of the country earlier this year."
> 
> A total of 32 officers have been killed in firearms-related fatalities this year compared to 18 deaths during the same period last year. Many of those deaths have been attributed to ambush-style killings. Fourteen were the result of an ambush-style attack carried out upon unsuspecting officers, compared to three in the same period in 2015. Seven of the cases involved officers stopping a suspicious person. Five officers were killed while executing tactical arrests or high-risk warrants. Four officers were killed while attempting to arrest suspects and two officers were killed while handling or transporting prisoners.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 29, 2016)

San Diego officer killed in traffic stop...





*Police officer shot dead during traffic stop in San Diego*
_29/07/2016_


> A San Diego police officer has been killed and another wounded in a shoot-out following a late-night traffic stop.  A suspect was wounded and taken into custody shortly afterwards, and hours later police surrounded a home as they searched for a man described as a possible accomplice.  Police Chief Shelley Zimmerman identified the dead officer as Jonathan DeGuzman, a 16-year veteran of the force who was married with two children. He suffered multiple gunshot wounds.  Officer Wade Irwin, 32, underwent surgery after being shot and was expected to survive, Ms Zimmerman said. His wife was at the hospital during surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Slain San Diego Police Officer Identified*
_July 29, 2016 - A traffic stop late Thursday night led to a shooting that killed Officer Jonathan DeGuzman and wounded Officer Wade Irwin and a suspect._


> The slain officer has been identified as Jonathan DeGuzman, 43, a 16-year-veteran who was married with two children.  The wounded officer was DeGuzman's partner, Wade Irwin, 32, who has been on the force for nine years. In a news conference at San Diego police headquarters, Chief Shelley Zimmerman said he is unconcious, but is expected to survive.  One suspect in the shooting was shot and seriously wounded. He has not been identified.  Meanwhile, San Diego police SWAT officers are storming a house, just half a mile from the shooting, after hours surrounding the house and calling for someone inside named "Marcus" to surrender.  A police officer used a bullhorn to urge a man named Marcus to come out of a house on Epsilon Street just west of 41st Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 2, 2016)

Wonder if the suspect has died?...




*Ukraine Police Officer Spit on by Suspect Dies*
_August 1, 2016 - Kiev Police Officer Arina Koltsova was arresting a suspect with tuberculosis when he spit on her._


> A police officer in Kiev, Ukraine has died after she contracted a deadly disease after a suspect spit in her face during an arrest earlier this year.  Officer Arina Koltsova was arresting a suspect on New Year's Day when the man -- who had tuberculosis -- spit on her, according to The Daily Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 11, 2016)

DOJ releases report on police killed in the line of duty...




*DOJ releases report on officers killed in the line of duty*
_August 10, 2016 The Department of Justice, Office of Community Oriented Policing Services (COPS Office) today announced its report Deadly Calls and Fatal Encounters, which was produced by the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund (NLEOMF) and funded by the COPS Office and provides analysis of 684 cases involving line-of-duty deaths over a five-year period (2010-2014)._


> The purpose of this report is to identify the situations that present officers the most risk and make recommendations to enhance officer safety. For example, this report found that calls related to domestic disputes and domestic-related incidents resulted in the highest number of officer fatalities. The study also concluded that there are high risks associated with traffic stops.
> 
> “As President Obama has repeatedly stated, ‘Officers deserve to go home at the end of their shifts,’” said COPS Office Director Ronald Davis. “This invaluable report is designed to help us understand the risk that law enforcement officers face and to help us develop best practices to reduce officer fatalities.”
> 
> ...



See also:

* Ark. Sheriff's Deputy Succumbs to Wounds*
_August 10, 2016 - Sebastian County Sheriff's Deputy Bill Cooper died Wednesday afternoon after he and Hackett Police Chief Darrell Spells were shot by a gunman._\


> A Sebastian County, Arkansas Sheriff's deputy has died after he and a police chief were shot and wounded Wednesday morning.  Deputy Bill Cooper and Hackett Police Chief Darrell Spells responded to a family disturbance around 7:15 a.m. near the intersection of Highway 253 and Boone Road when the shooting occured, according to KFSM-TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 11, 2016)

This will all spawn a new type of serial killer -- Negroes.

Negroes rarely become serial killers.  But in this case being filled with rage and a terrible resolve, we could be seeing more of them.


----------



## waltky (Aug 12, 2016)

Tennessee Undercover Agent Killed during an undercover drug operation...




*Tennessee Undercover Agent Shot and Killed*
_August 10, 2016 - Tennessee Bureau of Investigation Special Agent De'Greaun Frazier was shot to death Tuesday afternoon during an undercover drug operation._


> A former Millington police officer who left the department earlier this year to join the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation was shot to death Tuesday afternoon during an undercover drug operation in Jackson, Tennessee.  Authorities identified the agent as De'Greaun Frazier, who becomes the first TBI officer killed in the line of duty in that agency's history. Frazier, who lived in the Cordova area, was a police officer with the University of Memphis from 2006-2010. He then joined the Millington Police Department in 2010 and remained there until his February resignation. Frazier was also a reserve officer with the Shelby County Sheriff's Office.  According to TBI Director Mark Gwyn, Frazier was in the car with an informant and another man conducting an undercover drug purchase. The other man, sitting in the back seat, pulled a gun in a robbery attempt and shot once, striking Frazier, Gwyn said. Frazier, 35, was pronounced dead at Jackson-Madison County Hospital. The suspect was captured nearby.  "Agent Frazier was exactly what we look for in a TBI agent: hardworking, enthusiastic and dedicated to making Tennessee a better place to live," Gwyn said. "We are deeply saddened by his death and will work aggressively to investigate this case to the fullest."
> 
> Millington Public Safety Director Gary Graves said Tuesday that Frazier had been assigned to several divisions, including investigations and the canine unit. He also served with the local Drug Enforcement Administration Task Force.  "This is very, very rough," Graves said. "With all of the police shootings that have gone on, it affects the officers. But this one was close to home."  Millington Police Insp. Rita Stanback got to know Frazier during his six years with the department, she said Tuesday, adding that Frazier had long wanted to work for the TBI.  "We'd talk about the job that he did. He loved doing police work. He always wanted to climb the ladder. TBI was one of the jobs that he talked about doing. He would take any kind of training that he could get that would help move forward. He wanted to work for TBI, to be a TBI agent," she said. "Even though he's gone, he wasn't forgotten. He's still a part of our family here."
> 
> ...



See also:

* Texas Officer Severely Injured in Crash Dies*
_August 9, 2016 - Amarillo Police Officer Justin Scherlen, who was severely injured in an on-duty crash last year, has died._


> Officer Justin Scherlen was on vacation with his family in New Mexico last Thursday at the time of his death, according to The Globe-News.  While an autopsy into the cause of the 39-year-old's death is pending, officials said that it is likely connected to the September 2015 wreck.  "The only thing we can assume is that it is due to his accident that happened while he was on duty," Dirk Swope of the Texas Panhandle 100 Club told the newspaper, adding that the 100 Club "will be assisting the family in some way, shape or form. We're trying to figure out the best way to go about that."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 13, 2016)

New Mexico Police Officer Fatally Shot in Neck During Traffic Stop...




*New Mexico Police Officer Fatally Shot During Traffic Stop*
_August 13, 2016 - Hatch Police Officer Jose Chavez was died Friday after being shot in the neck during a traffic stop._


> Officials took three suspects into custody hours earlier and said they were allegedly responsible for the officer shooting as well as a carjacking and shooting another man at a rest stop off Interstate 25 in a crime spree that triggered a massive manhunt.  The slain officer was Jose Chavez, 33, a two-year veteran of the Hatch Police Department. Nuñez said he learned of Chavez’s death through police Chief Trey Gimler, who was with Chavez’s family at University Medical Center in El Paso.  “He told me, ‘Mayor, he didn't make it,’” Nuñez told the Sun-News shortly after 9:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> The nearly four-hour episode started to unfold when Chavez pulled over a gray Lexus on Franklin Street at 3:41 p.m., according to Kelly Jameson, spokeswoman for the Doña Ana County Sheriff’s Office.  “During the traffic stop, a passenger who was in that vehicle reportedly exited the vehicle and fired shots at the officer,” Jameson said, adding that another officer had witnessed the shooting and called “on the radio that we had an officer down.”  The Associated Press reported that the officer had been struck in the neck.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 15, 2016)

Georgia officer killed while responding to emergency call...




*US police officer killed in Georgia responding to emergency call*
_14 Aug 2016 : A police officer was fatally shot while responding to a call about a suspicious person near an intersection in southern Georgia, police said on Sunday._


> Patrol Officer Tim Smith, 31, was called to a neighbourhood in Eastman Georgia, a small city about 130 miles (210 km) south of Atlanta, at about 9:30 p.m. local time on Saturday, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation said in a statement.
> 
> Smith arrived at the area and encountered an individual, the statement said. "Officer Smith exited his patrol car to investigate and was shot by the individual," it said.  Smith returned gunfire, but the suspect fled the scene.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Georgia Police Officer Fatally Shot by Gunman*
_August 14, 2016 - Eastman Police Officer Tim Smith was responding to a call about a suspicious person when he was fatally shot by a gunman Saturday night._


> An Eastman police officer was shot and killed in the line of duty Saturday night.  Tim Smith, 31, was shot after answering a call at about 9:30 p.m., according to a Georgia Bureau of Investigation release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 17, 2016)

Thousands turn out for slain Arkansas Sheriff's Deputy Cpl. Bill Cooper...




*Thousands Honor Slain Ark. Sheriff's Deputy*
_August 17, 2016 - Thousands of law enforcement officers gathered on Tuesday paid their final respect to Sebastian County Deputy Cpl. Bill Cooper who was killed Aug. 10 in an early morning shootout._


> More than 3,000 people crowded into the Fort Smith Convention Center, including Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson, Sen. John Boozman and state Attorney General Leslie Rutledge.  Sebastian County Sheriff Bill Hollenbeck told the people gathered that Cooper was a law enforcement officer who could be counted on to "stand the gap," that is, to face any battle with courage and integrity and always to show loyalty to fellow officers,  "I want our community to know about the amount of sacrifices that our law enforcement and first responders give every single day," Hollenbeck said. "I am amazed by the professionalism and strength and self-control exercised daily by law enforcement officers throughout our land."
> 
> An estimated 3,300 people, most wearing blue to show support for law enforcement, green to support the Sebastian County Sheriff's Office and black to represent mourning, attended the funeral service, said Jeremy Richey, of the Convention Center staff. Those who attended listened to speakers including Hutchinson, Hollenbeck, Lt. Philip Pevehouse, and pastor Allen Tedford, the former Sheriff's Office chaplain.  Residents in the community lined Rogers Avenue to honor Cooper while in route to final burial place. The procession lasted more than one hour, as more than 650 patrol cars, nearly 100 first-repsonder vehicles including firefighters and paramedics, as well as hundreds of bikers and some community members lined up, and slowly progressed down the road.  "I am extremely proud of our department in the way that we've handled this horrible situation. I am also extremely proud of other law enforcement agencies... for the assistance they provided... that assistance has been remarkable," Hollenbeck added.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 26, 2016)

Domestic violence call results in officer's slaying...




*Tennessee Police Officer Killed in Shooting*
_August 26, 2016 - Maryville Police Officer Kenny Moats was shot and killed while answering a domestic violence call._


> A nine-year veteran of the Maryville Police Department has been identified as the officer killed Thursday after he was shot while answering a domestic violence call.  Kenny Moats, 32, was pronounced dead at the University of Tennessee Medical Center in Knoxville, according to a Maryille Police Department news release Friday.  Moats, who was wearing a bullet-resistant vest, was struck by a single bullet to his neck when the suspect opened fire shortly after the officer arrived at the scene.  The father of three joined the police department in February 2007 and had served as a drug enforcement agent with the fifth Judicial District Drug Task Force since May.  Moats was a "stellar" officer, and was named as a Readers' Choice Police Officer by the Maryville Daily Times newspaper in 2011, according to Maryville Police Chief Tony Crisp.
> 
> Since January, Moats also had served as president of the Fraternal Order of Police — Bud Allison Memorial Lodge #9.  "We are humbled by the outpouring of love and support from the community and beyond," Crisp said in a statement. "We will forever be grateful for the care our community has shown the family of Officer Moats and the law enforcement community.  "We know this tragedy will bring our community closer together and that will be a lasting legacy of Officer Moats. We just ask that our community continue to pray for the family of Officer Moats and for the men and women in uniform as we go through this trying time."  The shooter, identified as Brian Keith Stalans, 44, was taken into custody and is being held for investigation pending charges that will likely be placed on him Friday, according to the Blount County Sheriff's Office.  The shooting happened around 4 p.m. near the corner of Kerrway Lane and Alcoa Trail, Crisp said.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Ohio Police K-9's Killer Gets 45 Years in Prison*
_August 25, 2016 - Kelontre D. Barefield pleaded guilty to a list of charges stemming from multiple court cases, including the fatal shooting of Canton K-9 Jethro._


> The man who sparked national outrage when he shot and killed a Canton police dog during a burglary in January was sentenced Wednesday to 45 years in prison.
> 
> Kelontre D. Barefield, 23, pleaded guilty to a list of charges stemming from multiple court cases on Wednesday. Specific to K-9 Jethro's death, Barefield was sentenced to six years -- the maximum allowed by state law.  Jethro was among a group of officers, including his handler Ryan Davis, who responded to a burglary in Canton on Jan. 9. Barefield fired at officers and injured the dog with four gunshot wounds. Jethro, who was trained as an attack dog, died after a daylong struggle to recover.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 5, 2016)

The second on-duty death of an officer in the state in less than a month...




*New Mexico Officer Killed During Foot Pursuit*
_September 2, 2016 - Alamogordo Police Officer Clint Corvinus was shot and killed Friday morning during a foot pursuit of a man with multiple warrants._


> An Alamogordo police officer was shot and killed Friday morning during a foot pursuit of a man with multiple warrants, making it the second on-duty death of an officer in the state in less than a month.  In a statement, Gov. Susana Martinez said she was “so very saddened” by the officer’s death and that violence against law enforcement in the state must end.  Alamogordo Police Chief Daron Syling, in a news conference, said the officer, 33-year-old Clint Corvinus, was struck by gunfire Friday morning and died from his injuries at Gerald Champion Regional Medical Center. He was a four and a half year veteran of the Alamogordo Police Department and was a field training officer at the time of the incident. Corivinus also had an 8-year-old daughter.  Syling asked everyone to “be respectful of the family’s privacy at this time.”  The suspect, Joseph Moreno, 38, also was shot and pronounced dead at the scene.
> 
> Corvinus was one of two Alamogordo officers patrolling the area of the 600 Block of South Florida Avenue when he made contact with Moreno, who had three active warrants for his arrest, according to Alamogordo police. As officers made contact, Moreno fled and that is when shots were fired.  State Police and additional Alamogordo officers responded to the shooting scene near the White Sands Trailer Park around 8:30 a.m.  Court records show Moreno had a driving while intoxicated conviction and multiple other arrests. His first arrest was more than a decade ago and records show that he has been in and out of jail and prison ever since.  The Department of Corrections said that Moreno had been released from prison in February 2015 for time served. Court records show he was picked up in 2013 for being a felon in possession of a firearm and a habitual offender. He was arrested last year, in August, on charges of possessing narcotics.  Moreno was scheduled to go to trial on those charges in December. He also served time for contributing to the delinquency of a minor and injury to livestock.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 12, 2016)

Slain Russian officer Magomed Nurbagandov to be awarded Posthumous medal for courage in the face of death...




*'Carry Out Your Duty, Brothers': Police Officer to Be Awarded Posthumously*
_12.09.2016 - The Ministry of Internal Affairs in the Russian Republic of Dagestan has announced that junior lieutenant of police Magomed Nurbagandov will be awarded posthumously for courage in the face of death._


> The policeman was killed on July 10, 2016 during a militants' attack on local residents resting on a picnic in the forest nearby Sergokala settlement. The gunmen shot to death Magomed and his cousin Abdurashid Nurbagandov having discovered their police identification cards. The militants' actions are perceived to be a deliberate revenge on law enforcement.  The video of murder was uploaded on social media soon afterwards, but the militants had cut the episode showing the officer's courageous behavior from the footage.
> 
> On August 7 the National Antiterrorism Committee (NAC) reported that six militants including the head of a local armed gang had been killed in Dagestan during two separate Special Forces raids. Three militants were neutralized in Izberbash and three more in Makhachkala. According to the NAC, the killed fighters were involved in terrorism-related crimes, including an August attack on road police and the July 10 shooting in which Nurbagandov was killed.  The full version of the video was discovered in the cell phone that belonged to one of the militants. In the video one of the militants reads from Magomed Nurbagandov's police id card and asks if the card is his. Magomed, while being held at gunpoint, admits that the card belongs to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 13, 2016)

Wounded N.C. officer dies from shooting injury...




*North Carolina Officer Critically Wounded*
_September 10, 2016 - Shelby Police Officer Tim Brackeen was listed in critical but stable condition after he was shot early Saturday morning while looking for a man who had outstanding arrest warrants._


> Officer Tim Brackeen, 38, was shot at about 12:20 a.m. while looking for a person on Park View Street who had outstanding arrest warrants, Shelby Police Chief Jeff Ledford said.  Shortly after arriving on the scene, officers in the area heard shots fired. When they went to Brackeen's location, they found he had been injured, Ledford said.
> 
> Brackeen was taken to Carolinas HealthCare System Cleveland in Shelby and then to Carolinas Medical Center in Charlotte.  Police obtained warrants charging Irving Lucien Fenner Jr., 23, with attempted murder. His last known address is 2506 Blacksburg Road in Grover, Ledord said.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Shot North Carolina Police Officer Dies*
_September 12, 2016 - Shelby Police Officer Tim Brackeen died Monday morning after he was shot by a suspect early Saturday while attempting to serve warrants._


> Brackeen, 38, leaves behind a wife, Mikel, and one daughter, Daphne.   "I wanted to let you all know that Officer Brackeen passed away this morning.  Please keep everyone in your prayers," Shelby Police Chief Jeff Ledford shared in an email on Monday.  On Saturday morning at 12:21 a.m., Brackeen was looking for 23-year-old Irving Lucien Fenner Jr.,  to serve outstanding warrants on him. He reportedly found Fenner at 212 Gidney St., near Bethel Baptist Church, in Shelby, police said. The two struggled outside the home, and Brackeen was shot in the chest, Ledford said.
> 
> Other officers arriving on the scene heard the sound of gunfire, and when they went to Bracken's location, they found him outside the home and injured, Ledford said Saturday. Brackeen was wearing his bulletproof vest at the time of the shooting.  Brackeen was taken to Carolinas HealthCare System-Cleveland and then taken to Carolinas Medical Center in Charlotte.   Fenner is charged with attempted murder related to the shooting.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 17, 2016)

‘When you help one of your brothers and sisters in blue, you don’t deserve an award for that. It’s what you do.’ - Sgt. Robert Zagajeski




*The untold drama behind the murder of Officer Randolph Holder*
_September 16, 2016 | The heroic officer who brought down this alleged cop-killer; Slain cop's stepmom curses out accused killer in court; Slain officers honored at Manhattan ceremony; Accused cop killer skips court date because he found Allah_


> “Breathe, breathe!!” Sgt. Robert Zagajeski remembers shouting as he used a knife to slice through the clothing of Officer Randolph Holder.  Zagajeski doesn’t see himself as any kind of hero — that honor, he says, belongs forever to Holder, the courageous NYPD officer shot dead in East Harlem last year while chasing a drug dealer, and whose life he couldn’t save.  But on Thursday, Zagajeski was honored as a hero all the same, as one of eight “Sergeants of the Year.”  “I don’t feel comfortable about getting any award, to be honest,” he told the Post after the ceremony.  “What award do you deserve for just doing your job?” he said. “You shouldn’t get an award for that. There’s a lot of cops on that scene who each contributed to trying to help officer Holder.”
> 
> The award brought back grim memories of the frantic night of Oct. 20, 2015.  Zagajeski and his anti-crime team from the 25th precinct responded to a radio transmission of shots fired at East 120th Street and FDR Drive. He drove to try and head off suspected shooter Tyrone Howard.  Then he saw Howard face down and cuffed by fellow cops on the FDR at 125th Street.  Zagajeski recalled spinning his car around and speeding into FDR traffic down to 120th Street.  There he saw Holder’s partner, Officer Omar Wallace, who’d shot the fleeing gangbanger suspect, though only enough to slow the perp down.  “My partner got hit and the perp went this way!” shouted Wallace, who was still searching for him on foot and pointing northbound.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 17, 2016)

Detroit officer dies from shotgun blast...




*Detroit Police Sergeant Seriously Wounded*
_September 13, 2016 - A man being sought amid a crime spree shot a Detroit police sergeant in the shoulder Monday night on the city's east side but was arrested without any other shots being fired._


> The sergeant is hospitalized in serious condition. He was hit in the shoulder by a shotgun blast about 11 p.m. near 7 Mile and Hayes, but he is expected to recover, said Detroit police Sgt. Michael Woody.  About three other officers were at the scene and arrested the 21-year-old suspect without returning fire, police said.  "At some point, the suspect did drop the weapon and was taken into custody," Woody said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

* Wounded Detroit Police Sergeant Dies of Injuries*
_September 17, 2016 - Sgt. Kenneth Steil, who was shot Monday night during a manhunt for a carjacking suspect, succumbed to his injuries on Saturday._


> A Detroit police sergeant shot earlier this week during a manhunt for a carjacking suspect on the city's east side died from his injuries Saturday, Chief James Craig announced from outside St. John Hospital and Medical Center.[  Sgt. Kenneth Steil's condition was improving this week, Craig said, but it took a turn.  "This is certainly a sad day," Craig said as police cars lined Moross outside the hospital. "We lost a hero."  A 20-year veteran of the department, Steil, 46, leaves behind a wife and two young children. Craig said he was affectionately known as "Shark," because he was a master diver who would "go 200 feet and swim with the sharks."  Steil was hospitalized Monday night in serious condition after he was hit in the shoulder by a shotgun blast about 11 p.m. near 7 Mile and Hayes, according to an earlier Free Press story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Corrections Officer Stabbed by Inmate Dies*
_September 17, 2016 - Corrections Officer Kenneth Bettis died Friday after he was stabbed by an inmate at a prison in Atmore earlier this month._


> An Alabama corrections officer died Friday after he was stabbed by an inmate at a prison in Atmore earlier this month.  Corrections Officer Kenneth Bettis succumbed to his injuries at 5:35 p.m. at the University of South Alabama Hospital in Mobile, according to AL.com.  Officials said that inmate Cleveland Cunningham stabbed Bettis at the dining hall of the William C. Holman Correctional Facility on Sept. 1. Cunningham reportedly attacked Bettis in retaliation for being denied an extra tray of food during the afternoon meal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 30, 2016)

Neighbor kills deputy and daughter in Louisiana...




* Deputy and Daughter Killed by Neighbor*
_September 28, 2016 - Pointe Coupee County Sheriff's Deputy Donna LeBlanc and her daughter, Carli LeBlanc , were killed at their home by a neighbor who then apparently turned the gun on himself._


> "Look, we're in the country, in a very quiet area. To think of something like this happening is just unbelievable," Louisiana State Police Superintendent Mike Edmonson told reporters Tuesday evening. "It's a horrible situation."  Pointe Coupee Sheriff's Office spokesman Steve Juge late Tuesday night identified those killed as deputy Donna LeBlanc, 42, her daughter Carli LeBlanc, 20, and Gregory Phillips, 29, who lived across the street.  The details of how the shootings unfolded have not yet been disclosed by authorities.  "There was some difficulty between the neighbors, and that's all we know at this time," Pointe Coupee Sheriff Bud Torres said.
> 
> Donna LeBlanc is the wife of a Louisiana State Trooper. Torres said the couple's younger child placed the 911 call around 4 p.m. to report the shootings. Carli LeBlanc is the daughter of Donna LeBlanc by a prior marriage.  Deputies first on the scene found the three bodies in the yard of the family's home. Torres said Donna LeBlanc had a gun in her possession when she was killed.  Within 45 minutes of the 911 call, the 14400 block of La. 416 was swarming with law enforcement from the state and sheriff's offices in West Baton Rouge and Pointe Coupee parishes. All were visbly shaken.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2016)

Officers shot in Calif. and Missouri...




* Sheriff: Sergeant Was 'Executed' by Gunman*
_October 7, 2016 - Los Angeles County Sheriff Jim McDonnell said that the gunman who killed Sgt. Steve Owen first wounded him, then stood over him and fired four additional rounds into the deputy's body._


> A gunman who killed a Los Angeles County sheriff's sergeant in Lancaster on Wednesday first wounded him, then stood over him and fired four additional rounds into the lawman's body, Sheriff Jim McDonnell said Thursday.  "This was a calculated execution," the sheriff said.  The gunman was carrying a stolen weapon and after the shooting unsuccessfully searched Sgt. Steve Owen's body for his handgun "with the intent to use it to murder" another deputy who was arriving to the scene, McDonnell said.  Authorities identified the gunman as Trenton Trevon Lovell, a 27-year-old, of Lancaster with a long criminal record.
> 
> McDonnell, who refused to speak the suspect's name, said the department first came into contact with him when he was selling marijuana as a juvenile. He was arrested 11 times, including two occasions that resulted in state prison time, the sheriff said.  At a news conference Thursday afternoon, McDonnell said it was time for a serious conversation about policies he blamed for allowing the gunman to cycle in and out of custody for years.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Missouri Officer Fatally Shot Answering Call*
_October 6, 2016 - St. Louis County Police Officer Blake Snyder was answering a call Thursday morning when he was shot "almost immediately" after he exited his car._


> A St. Louis County police officer shot "almost immediately" after he got out of his car while answering a call Thursday morning has died, police said.  A second officer then shot the suspect, an 18-year-old man who was badly injured.  The shooting happened shortly after 5 a.m. in Green Park, said Benjamin Granda, a spokesman for the St. Louis County Police. Green Park is a small city in south St. Louis County northwest of the South County Center mall.  Shortly after the shooting, Granda said both the officer and suspect were "in bad shape." Police later said the officer had died.  The officer was identified as Blake Snyder, 33. He had been with the department at least four years and leaves behind a wife and 2-year-old son.
> 
> In a press conference Thursday morning, St. Louis County Chief Jon Belmar called Snyder a "tremendous police officer" and said it had been a "tough day."  St. Louis County Executive Steve Stenger offered condolences to the officer's family in a statement Thursday morning.  "This demonstrates the extreme danger that first responders face every day" Stenger said in the statement. "Our police have my steadfast support and I pledge to do everything I can to provide them with all the resources they need to ensure their safety.  "I ask the residents of St. Louis County and the entire St. Louis Metropolitan area to keep all of our police officers in their thoughts and prayers.”
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 8, 2016)

2 officers shot and killed in Palm Springs, Calif....




* Two police officers killed in Palm Springs, California shooting*
_Sat Oct 8, 2016 | Two police officers were shot and killed on Saturday in the Southern California desert town of Palm Springs after they were called to an apparent domestic dispute and came under fire as they arrived on the scene, according to police and eyewitness accounts._


> A third officer was wounded in the shooting around 1 p.m. local time, Palm Springs police said in online bulletins.  The officers who were killed were identified as Jose Vega, a 35-year veteran, and Lesley Zerebny, who had been an officer for about a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 18, 2016)

Puerto Rico Officer Killed in drug trafficking investigation Shootout...




*Puerto Rico Officer Killed in Shootout*
_October 17, 2016 - Sgt. Luis A. Meléndez-Maldonado was killed and two other officers were wounded in a shootout last week at a public housing complex last week._


> Officers with the Drug Division responded to a public housing complex in Humacao on Oct. 12 as part of drug trafficking investigation when a suspect with a rifle opened fire, according to El Nuevo Dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff's deputy shot to death in Calif....




*California sheriff's deputy shot to death while on the job*
_Oct. 19, 2016  — A sheriff's deputy in a Northern California county near the Oregon border was shot to death Wednesday while responding to a disturbance call, the Modoc County Sheriff's Office said._


> Deputies were responding to a call on County Road 115, in a rural area about 10 miles south of Alturas when the deputy was shot. A suspect was detained shortly after, the sheriff's office said.  The deputy's name was not released pending the notification of family.  The shooting is being investigated by the Shasta County Sheriff's Office and California Highway Patrol, the office said.
> The California Highway Patrol, the Alturas Police Department and the U.S. Forest Service responded to the scene after a call about an officer-involved shooting went out, the office said.  The Modoc County Sheriff's Office said earlier in a brief statement the deputy was involved in an active-shooter incident. It didn't release any other details.
> 
> The deputy is the fourth law enforcement officer in California to die in the line of duty in the last two weeks. The slaying comes after two Palm Springs police officers were shot to death during a domestic disturbance call and a Los Angeles County sheriff's sergeant was shot and killed in the high desert town of Lancaster while answering a burglary call.
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 1, 2016)

Honoring the Fallen...

*Shot Alaska Officer Dies After Complications*
_October 31, 2016 - Fairbanks Police Sgt. Allen Brandt, who was shot six times in the line of duty on Oct. 16, died Friday due to complications from an eye surgery._


> Fairbanks Police Sgt. Allen Brandt, who was shot six times in the line of duty on Oct. 16, died Friday due to complications from an eye surgery, according to the deputy chief of police.  Deputy Chief Brad Johnson announced Brandt's death Friday evening at a news conference, which was broadcast live over Facebook.  "Fairbanks lost a hero today," Johnson said. "I'm sorry to have to let you know that earlier this afternoon Sgt. Allen Brandt lost the fight."  Brandt, 34, had eye surgery Thursday in Anchorage and suffered complications afterward, Johnson said. His condition "continued to deteriorate through the day," and Brandt was unable to recover, he said.
> 
> Fairbanks Police Department spokeswoman Yumi McCulloch said Brandt was still in Anchorage when he died. The complications arose Thursday night and continued into Friday, she said.  Johnson said the police department and Brandt's family and friends were hurting, and he asked the community for its support in the healing process before ending the brief press conference.  Brandt is survived by his wife and four children.  Fairbanks District Attorney Gregg Olson said he is considering upgrading or adding charges in the case of the suspected shooter, 29-year-old Anthony George Jenkins-Alexie.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Illinois Police Officer Killed During Pursuit*
_October 31, 2016 - Chester Police Officer James Brockmeyer died in a crash Friday night during a police pursuit._


> The Chester community is mourning the loss of one of its own. Police officer and firefighter James Brockmeyer, 22, died Friday night during a police pursuit in rural Randolph County.  "It was the first time we had to take one of our own out," said Chester Fire Chief Marty Bert.  Volunteer firefighters were called to the scene of the crash at 10 p.m. Friday to help extricate Brockmeyer out of his vehicle.  "We had to help get him out of the car," Bert said. "We are a small town. We know eventually we are going to know someone involved in a crash."
> 
> Bert has known Brockmeyer the last seven or eight years since he was a 16-year-old participant in the fire department's explorer program. When Brockmeyer turned 19, he became an official volunteer firefighter, Bert said.  About 150 people attended a vigil for Brockmeyer held Saturday night at the Cohen Recreational Complex.  Brockmeyer's death has hit the department of 25 volunteers hard, according to Bert. "He was really close to a lot of them," Bert said. "The whole department is taking it hard. We are doing the best we can."  When Brockmeyer wasn't fighting fires or serving as a police officer, he enjoyed hunting and fishing.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 5, 2016)

NYPD Sgt. killed in shootout with gunman...





* NYPD Sergeant Fatally Shot, Another Wounded*
_November 5, 2016 - Sgt. Paul Tuozzolo died Friday afternoon after a shootout with a suspect and a second sergeant was injured but is in stable condition._


> A New York Police Department sergeant died after a shootout with a home-invasion suspect in the Bronx on Friday, and a second sergeant was injured but is in stable condition, officials said.  Police shot and killed the gunman, identified as Manuel Rosales, 35, after initially trying to arrest him in his vehicle, officials said. Rosales was pronounced dead at the scene.
> 
> The slain sergeant was identified as Sgt. Paul Tuozzolo, a 19-year veteran, who was proclaimed dead after being taken to Jacobi Hospital. The wounded sergeant was identified as Sgt. Emmanuel Kwo, a 9-year veteran. Both appeared to belong to NYPD's 43rd precinct.  Multiple officers were involved in the incident and it's not clear yet if either of the sergeants shot at Rosales, NYPD Commissioner James P. O'Neill said at a televised news conference at Jacobi Hospital.  "It was close quarters when the weapons were fired," O'Neill said.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Des Moines Chief Lashes Out at Cop Killer*
_November 4, 2016 - Des Moines Police Chief Dana Wingert on Thursday called the ambush killings of two police officers a "cowardly act of calculated murder."_


> Angry and emotionally spent, Des Moines’ top cop lashed out Thursday against the Iowa man accused of fatally shooting two police officers, calling the killings a “cowardly act of calculated murder.”  “As the days move on, there are going to be some people who talk about this and try to explain it and figure out why and make a reason of why someone would do that. … I will not be one of them,” said an emotional Chief Dana Wingert, who added that he was amid the “stages the grief.”  “What happened yesterday was the calculated murder of two law enforcement officers. Plain and simple, that’s the reality,” he said, speaking alongside officers, some of whom appeared to be fighting tears.
> 
> On Thursday afternoon, Scott Michael Greene was charged with two counts of first-degree murder in the ambush-style slaying of Urbandale Officer Justin Martin, 24, and Des Moines Sgt. Anthony “Tony” Beminio, 38. The officers were attacked as they sat in their squad cars, parked nearly two miles apart.  Greene fled before later surrendering, officials said. He was hospitalized for an unspecified medical condition.  On Thursday, officers from Des Moines and neighboring Urbandale said they were stunned and struggling to make sense of the violent deaths of two fellow lawmen.  “We can guess. I can guarantee, whatever it is, it’s not going to make any sense,” said Des Moines police spokesman Sgt. Paul Parizek when asked about a possible motive.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 7, 2016)

Cook-out leads to deadly shooting...




*Georgia Deputy Fatally Shot; Another Wounded*
_November 7, 2016  -- A dispute between neighbors led to a shooting Sunday that left one Peach County deputy dead and another seriously wounded._


> The shooting happened about 5:30 p.m. west of Byron. One of the deputies was taken to the Medical Center, Navicent Health, in Macon, and the other was rushed to the Medical Center of Peach County.  Peach County Coroner Kerry Rooks, who was at the Macon hospital, said deputy Patrick Sondron, 41, died about 6:40 p.m.  “He was a very good person,” Rooks said of Sondron, who’d been with the department about 12 years. “He was just a great deputy. He did his job well and was always willing to help.”  The other deputy, Daryl Smallwood, was in critical condition late Sunday night. He’s been with the sheriff’s office about a year after serving with other departments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 9, 2016)

Soon-to-retire Arizona Police Officer shot dead...




* Arizona Police Officer Slain; Suspect Dead*
_November 9, 2016 - Show Low Police Officer Darrin Reed died after being shot outside a fast-food restaurant Tuesday._


> Officials said that 36-year-old Daniel Erickson shot Officer Darrin Reed around 1:30 p.m. outside an Arby's restaurant, according to The Arizona Republic.  Reed, who was several weeks away from retiring, was transported to Summit Healthcare Regional Medical Center where he died from his injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Georgia Deputy Dies Two Days After Shooting*
_November 9, 2016 - Peach County Deputy Daryl Smallwood died from his injuries Tuesday after being wounded in an ambush that left Sgt. Patrick Sondron dead._


> He survived nearly two days after being shot in the head. But Tuesday afternoon, Peach County Deputy Daryl Smallwood died from his injuries after allegedly being ambushed in the line of duty.  Smallwood and Sgt. Patrick Michael Sondron were responding to a dispute between neighbors Sunday afternoon when both were shot, according to police. Sondron, 41, died after arriving at the county hospital. Smallwood, critically injured, was on life support until his death.  A prayer vigil was planned Tuesday night for the deputies' families at North Peach Park in Byron. It was supposed to offer hope for Smallwood's recovery, but instead allowed those in the central Georgia community a chance to grieve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 10, 2016)

"Ambushed" and shot while responding to a domestic situation...




*Coroner: 1 of 2 Pennsylvania police officers shot has died*
_November 10, 2016  — One of two western Pennsylvania police officers "ambushed" and shot while responding to a domestic situation has died, and police are searching for a suspect, authorities said Thursday._


> State police Trooper Melinda Bondarenka told reporters the incident began at 3:14 a.m. when the Canonsburg officers responded to a report of a domestic dispute.  The officers were "ambushed upon their arrival" and immediately shot, Bondarenka said.
> 
> The dead police officer was identified as Officer Scott Leslie Bashioum.  The surviving officer was flown to a hospital in Pittsburgh, county Coroner Tim Warco said. His name and condition weren't immediately released.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 14, 2016)

Calif. Sheriff's Deputy Killed Execution-style...




*Calif. Sheriff's Deputy Killed in Execution*
_November 14, 2016 - Stanislaus County Deputy Dennis Wallace was slain by a wanted man who was caught hours later after he carjacked one motorist, robbed a liquor store and tried to snatch a purse from a woman._


> A Stanislaus County sheriff's deputy was shot and killed Sunday in "an execution" carried out by a wanted man who was caught hours later after he carjacked one motorist, robbed a liquor store and tried to snatch a purse from a woman in Tulare County, authorities said.  Deputy Dennis Wallace, a 20-year department veteran, was shot twice in the head shortly after coming across a stolen van in Fox Grove Park, just outside the city of Hughson, Stanislaus County Sheriff Adam Christianson told reporters at a news conference.  "We know for a fact that the gun used in this crime was in direct contact with his head when the trigger was pulled -- twice," Christianson said, according to a video posted by news station KCR3. "This was an execution."
> 
> The suspect, identified as David Machado Jr., 36, fled before carjacking a 2009 white Kia Rio in the nearby community of Keyes, Christianson said. The van was abandoned nearby.  While on the run, Machado traveled at least 150 miles before committing an armed robbery at a convenience store in Lindsay, about 15 miles east of the City of Tulare in the Central Valley, Christianson said during another news conference announcing the suspect's arrest. Then, shortly after noon, Machado tried to steal a purse from a woman, who fought back and called police, he said.  Police officers who responded to her report chased Machado on foot and took him into custody, the sheriff said.  "He surrendered to those peace officers who were chasing him," Christianson said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 19, 2016)

Little Richard's father was killed in Macon...

*U.S. Marshal Shot and Killed Serving Warrant*
_November 18, 2016 - U.S. Deputy Marshal Pat Carothers was fatally wounded while serving an arrest warrant at a mobile home park in Ludowici, Georgia Friday._


> Law enforcement officers across the nation are morning the death of a U.S. marshal based in Macon who was killed in the line of duty.  Just before 9 a.m. Friday, Long County law enforcement officers responded to the fatal shooting of a U.S. deputy marshal based in Macon.  Pat Carothers, 53, was wounded while serving an arrest warrant near the rear of the Spring Creek Mobile Home Park on Tibet Road in Ludowici.  Suspect Dontrell Montese Carter was armed with a rifle as marshals came to serve a warrant for attempted murder of police officers, domestic violence and unlawfully discharging a weapon in Sumter County, South Carolina.  Carter also was fatally wounded, but it is not initially clear if Carothers fired a shot.  “It’s terrible,” said John Edgar of the Southeast Regional Fugitive Task Force that Carothers commanded. “He was just a great family man, a great employee, a great mentor and a great leader.”
> 
> Edgar, who was on vacation Friday, traveled to the Liberty Regional Medical Center in Hinesville where Carothers was taken by ambulance with a law enforcement escort.  Carothers, the commander of the Southeast Regional Fugitive Task Force was wearing his protective vest when he was hit twice, once at the top of his vest.  One of the bullets hit his heart.  Monroe County Sheriff John Cary Bittick said protective gear has its limitations.  “Those vests are not going to stop a rifle round,” said Bittick, who lost officer Michael Norris in a shooting two years ago.  Bittick shared condolences on Facebook after hearing the news.  Bittick lamented the death of another law enforcement officer.  He attended last week’s funerals for Peach County deputies Sgt. Patrick Sondron and Daryl Smallwood.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Idaho Police K-9 Dies Following Shooting*
_November 18, 2016 - Boise Police K-9 Jardo, who was wounded along with two officers in a shooting on Friday, died late Wednesday of a heart attack caused by internal bleeding from his injuries._


> The police dog, shot along with two Boise officers Friday as they worked to apprehend a violent suspect, went home with his handler one day after surgery and had appeared headed for a full recovery.  Jardo was a star attraction at a vigil for police officers Tuesday night, and Chief Bill Bones told the crowd Jardo was expected to defy initial expectations and return to work on “light duty.”  But one day later, Jardo suddenly became ill and his handler brought him to WestVet. where he died late Wednesday of a heart attack caused by internal bleeding from his injuries, Dr. Jeff Brourman, a veterinarian at WestVet who helped treat Jardo, said at a Thursday afternoon press conference. In a police news release, WestVet said two surgeons worked to save his life, but he had lost too much blood.  The board for the Idaho Peace Officers’ Memorial, where Tuesday’s vigil was held, is considering adding a separate memorial at the Meridian site to honor fallen police dogs. Board president Mike Johnson said Thursday that the idea, still in its early stages, was discussed Monday night, when Jardo was still expected to recover.
> 
> Jardo will get a memorial service in line with what any other officer would recieve, Police Chief Bill Bones said. The details of that service are being worked out and will be released soon, a department spokeswoman said.  “Jardo served our community, and though we were blessed with these few extra days to share with him, he ultimately gave his life in the protection of fellow officers,” Bones said. “The support and prayer that we have seen from this community has carried us through and continues to carry us through.”  Jardo, who joined BPD in 2013, was rushed to WestVet, a Garden City trauma veterinary hospital, immediately after the shooting Friday. Despite losing a lung, he was out of the hospital the next day. On Wednesday, he visited the police station, “seeking out BPD members for every bit of petting he could obtain,” according to a Boise police news release.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 20, 2016)

Be on the lookout if ya see this car in Texas...

*San Antonio Officer Killed in Ambush*
_November 20, 2016 - The officer was issuing a traffic citation when a black vehicle pulled up behind the officer patrol car and the driver walked up to the cruiser's window, firing one round inside.



			About noon Sunday, a San Antonio police officer was shot and killed while performing a routine traffic stop near police headquarters downtown, police Chief William McManus said.  McManus said the shooting occurred on the south side of SAPD headquarters, where an officer was issuing a traffic citation. As he did so, a black vehicle pulled up behind the officer's unit.  The suspect got out of the car, walked up to the passenger window and fired one round into the patrol car, hitting the officer in the head, McManus said. He said the suspect reached in and fired again, hitting the officer a second time.  The suspect then drove off, McManus said during a news conference.   The suspect is described as a black male, 5′ 7″to 6-foot tall, wearing a gray shirt and black pants.





A San Antonio police officer was issuing a traffic citation when a black vehicle -- seen fleeing the scene in the photo -- pulled up behind the officer patrol car and the driver walked up to the cruiser's window, firing one round inside that struck the officer in the head.​
  According to chatter on police scanners, police were searching the area near headquarters and the surrounding buildings for the shooter, while homicide detectives were interviewing witnesses who were either near a VIA bus stop, or on a VIA bus near where the shooting occurred.  "Right now we are looking for a possible motive," McManus said. "We are looking for video footage that may help us identity this individual."  The officer was a 20-year veteran of the force, but no other details were given.   "It's always difficult, especially in this day and age, where police are being targeted across the country," McManus said.   He said this is everyone's worst nightmare, from the officers on the department, to officer families, to those who support the police department.

In a news release, Mayor Ivy Taylor said this type of crime cannot and will not be tolerated. She gave her condolences to the family of the officer and to the entire police force.   Governor Greg Abbott also condemned the killing and said attacks on law enforcement cannot be tolerated and must be met with swift justice. He asked all Texans to join together in prayer for the officer's family.   Outgoing Bexar County Sheriff Susan Pamerleau said county deputies are actively looking for the suspect and assisting SAPD in any way they may need.

San Antonio Police Officer Shot and Killed in Ambush | Officer.com

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 21, 2016)

A total of 57 U.S. law enforcement officers have been killed by gunfire so far this year, a 68 percent increase from the same period in 2015 wouldn't you step up and say something if you were the president of the United States?


----------



## Buck111 (Nov 22, 2016)

Dear Walky, 
I have challenged you to a debate. Hoping you are up to it. 
Link:
Debate Now - My Challenge To Waltky - War On Police


----------



## waltky (Nov 23, 2016)

He was such a young cadet...

*Wayne State University officer dies from gunshot wound*
_November 23, 2016  — A police officer has died a day after he was shot in the head while on patrol near a university campus in Detroit._


> Wayne State University Officer Collin Rose, 29, died about 5:45 p.m. Wednesday at a hospital, Detroit police Sgt. Michael Woody said.  Rose's death had been reported earlier in a news release from school President M. Roy Wilson.  "This is a tragedy felt by all of us," Wilson said. "Collin served Wayne State with distinction, and we owe those he left behind our deepest sympathies and our strong support."  Rose also is the "only Wayne State officer ever to fall in the line of duty," Wilson said.  The five-year veteran of the university's police force had gone through surgery earlier Wednesday, but his condition was described by the department's chief as "very grave."  Police said a suspect in the shooting was arrested late Tuesday night a few blocks from where Rose was shot, but no charges have been filed.
> 
> Detroit Police Chief James Craig had said Rose was on duty around 6:30 p.m. when he radioed to say he was investigating possible thefts of navigation systems from vehicles and that he was about to speak to someone on a bike.  Officers who arrived on the scene found Rose injured on the ground, Craig said.  Authorities say ambush-style shootings on Sunday left one police officer dead in San Antonio, Texas, and another wounded in St. Louis, Missouri, underscoring fears in the law enforcement community that the uniform is increasingly becoming a target.  But Wayne State Police Chief Anthony Holt said that wasn't the case in Detroit on Tuesday.  "I don't believe it was an ambush," Holt said at a news conference Wednesday. "I don't believe he was specifically targeted" because of his uniform.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Critically Wounded Michigan Officer Dies*
_November 23, 2016 - Wayne State University Police K-9 Officer Collin Rose died Wednesday of injuries sustained when he was shot in the head while on-duty Tuesday._


> Rose is the first Wayne State officer to be killed in the line of duty. He was the second Wayne State officer to be shot while on duty.  “I am saddened to report that a short time ago, Wayne State University officer Collin Rose died from the gunshot wound he suffered while working in the line of duty yesterday evening,” Wayne State University President M. Roy Wilson said in a message to the campus community at 6 p.m. Wednesday. “This is a tragedy felt by all of us -- Collin and his family and friends, his fiancée, and our campus and community. Please keep Collin and his fiancée and family in your thoughts and prayers. Collin served Wayne State with distinction, and we owe those he left behind our deepest sympathies and our strong support.  “Please keep all our police officers in your thoughts as well. Collin is the first and only Wayne State officer ever to fall in the line of duty. Our officers mourn with us, but these dedicated, professional men and women continue to serve us courageously, every day. We can honor Collin’s memory best with our ongoing gratitude and support for all of our officers.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Nov 25, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> War has been declared on White law enforcement quite loudly and publicly. And it's being carried out.
> Our nation has effectively been leaderless for the past seven years, replaced by a foreign-born Muslim golfer.


If Obama is to blame for the recent string of cop killings it's because he's failed to recognize and address the inevitable consequences of the militaristic direction America's civilian police have been moving in ever since Ronald Reagan saw fit to escalate Richard Nixon's failed and destructively counterproductive _*War*_ on Drugs.   Instead of wasting time and publicity resources on such ill-conceived and silly _racial healing_ stunts as "having a beer on the White-House lawn" with a White cop and an offended Black professor, Obama should have focused his attention on, for one thing, the dramatic increase in the number of 3AM "no-knock" SWAT raids, most of which are based on _mere suspicion of minor drug offenses_, which are taking place all over the U.S. at a rate of 100+ a day, 365 days a year.

This kind of wholly unnecessary, brutally aggressive exercise of excessively militaristic police authority operates to produce a festering resentment of police which eventually will manifest in the kind of retaliatory murders and assassinations we are seeing now.

If Obama is to blame for the apparent _war on cops_ it's because he's failed to to see who started the war, and why, and to do something about it.


----------



## waltky (Dec 1, 2016)

Tacoma officer dies responding to a domestic call...

*Police Officer Shot in Washington State Dies at Hospital*
_December 1, 2016 — A police officer who was shot multiple times in Tacoma while responding to a domestic violence call died Wednesday night, while police worked to arrest a suspect they believed was still barricaded in the home with a gun, authorities said._


> Tacoma Police spokeswoman Loretta Cool said the officer was pronounced dead at the hospital Wednesday evening.  "We've suffered a great loss and I think the community has suffered a great loss. I don't know how to put that into words," Cool said.  The officer's identity has not been made public.  The body, escorted by a procession of law enforcement officers from around the region, was moved from the hospital to the county medical examiner's office Wednesday night.
> 
> Cool said police responded to the home Wednesday afternoon in the 400 block of East 52nd Street and that shortly after arriving, officers called for backup.  Reacting to shots fired, arriving officers entered the home and managed to get the wounded officer outside and to a hospital, Cool said. She had said the officer had been undergoing surgery before the death was announced.  It wasn't immediately clear what led up to the shooting.
> 
> ...



See also:

* North Carolina Police K-9 Dies After Shooting*
_November 30, 2016 - Pembroke Police K-9 Payne, who died Monday after being shot on Nov. 18, will be laid to rest Thursday at the home of his handler Jason Hunt._


> Payne, who specialized in drug detection, died Monday from complications related to injuries suffered in a shooting Nov. 18. His death and the details of services were reported on social media by Pembroke police and his family.  The graveside service will be held at noon at 4909 Deep Branch Road.  "Everyone is welcomed to attend! Law enforcement will line up for the procession at 11 a.m. in the parking lot of Locklear and Son's Funeral Home...the public is welcome to be waiting at the graveside at 12!" Pembroke police posted on their Facebook page today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

* Man in Pursuit That Killed Deputy Was Illegal*
_November 30, 2016 - An illegal immigrant who was being chased when a Nassau County sheriff's deputy was killed by an SUV told a federal judged Monday he wants to plead guilty to reentering the country illegally._


> Francisco Portillo-Fuentes, a 26-year-old Salvadoran, could theoretically face up to two years in prison.  But his attorney told reporters the usual sentence is time served and another seven days behind bars, which immigration officials use to arrange deportation.
> 
> Portillo-Fuentes was arrested in Jacksonville about 12 hours after Nassau Deputy Eric Oliver was struck as he ran across Florida 200 in Yulee last week.  Portillo-Fuentes had been riding in a truck with other men that U.S. Border Patrol agents approached, and he ran to avoid the agents.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 3, 2016)

Identity of Fatally Shot Tacoma Police Officer released...

*Fatally Shot Tacoma Police Officer Identified*
_December 2, 2016 - Tacoma Police Officer Reginald "Jake" Gutierrez was gunned down while responding to a domestic dispute Wednesday night._


> Reginald "Jake" Gutierrez walked up the stairs of an East Side home Wednesday, talking to a man who'd locked his wife out of the house and refused to show his face.  The Tacoma police officer stepped onto the landing on the third floor and turned down a hallway. A barrage of bullets cut him down.  Guitierrez's partner, who was waiting downstairs with the wife, immediately returned fire. The officer then rushed out of the house with the wife and called for backup.  "They thought he may be coming out willingly, but obviously he didn't," Police Chief Don Ramsdell said Thursday.  By the end of it all, both the officer and gunman would be dead.
> 
> Officials gave the following account of what happened:  Police believe the shooter was hiding in an upstairs room, likely with his 8-year-old son and 6-year-old daughter. A family member identified the gunman as Bruce Johnson II, 38.  Gutierrez lay crumpled on the landing. Fellow officers could not raise him on the radio.  As soon as the call went out that an officer was down, officers from throughout Pierce and King counties descended on the house in the 400 block of East 52nd Street.  Officers cordoned off several blocks and ordered residents to stay inside. A SWAT team quickly surrounded the home, trapping Johnson inside with several weapons.  At one point, 185 law enforcement officers were on scene; 114 of them were from Tacoma, which is about half of the commissioned personnel.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 4, 2016)

Breakdown in communications leads to deaths of 5 officers in Ukraine...




*Ukraine: Five police killed in friendly-fire shoot-out*
_Sun, 04 Dec 2016 - Five police officers are mistakenly killed by their own side in Ukraine, officials say._


> Five police officers in Ukraine have been killed by friendly fire during a botched operation to arrest robbers, an interior ministry official has said.  The overnight shoot-out between two sets of police began when each side believed the other to be criminals.  It happened near Kiev and has been described as a "heartbreaking tragedy".
> 
> The gunfight began when a burglar alarm went off by chance in the house next door to one being staked out by two undercover policemen.  A separate unit then arrived to investigate the alarm, in the small town of Knyazhychi, and detained the pair, mistaking them for robbers.
> 
> ...



See also:

* North Carolina Officer Hit by 'Friendly Fire'*
_December 2, 2016 - A police officer who was shot while responding to a break-in call at an apartment Wednesday afternoon was hit by a round fired by another Raleigh police officer._


> Police say the suspect in the break-in, Chijioke Kennedy Madueke, was also hit by gunfire and remains hospitalized at WakeMed. Police say Madueke, 28, was armed with a knife during the encounter with police.  Madueke's medical condition was unavailable Thursday because he is not listed as a patient at the facility, a hospital spokeswoman said.  The officer who was shot, C.N. Chandler, was treated and released from WakeMed, according to the department. He and two other officers -- R.D. VanHouten and T.A. Duford -- have been placed on administrative leave while the shooting is under investigation. It's not clear what role the other officers played in the incident or which one fired the shot that hit Chandler.
> 
> The shooting took place about 2:45 p.m. Wednesday at 1230 University Court in the Lake Park Condominiums, off Lake Dam Road south of Avent Ferry Road. An emergency dispatcher told officers that the person who reported the break-in said he had been told that a tenant he had evicted that morning had returned to the apartment and broken in, according to a recording of the police radio traffic released Thursday.  Court records indicate that Madueke's landlord, Siddharth K. Patel, had sought to have him evicted from the apartment for not paying October rent of $340 and refusing to leave. In a claim filed in district court on Oct. 21, Patel wrote that Madueke "has locked the room so I am not able to inspect the room/apt. He is also physical (he pushed me with intent to hit) last time I visited the apt."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 5, 2016)

Off-duty correction officer fatally shot in New York...




*NYPD: Off-duty correction officer fatally shot in Brooklyn*
_Tuesday 6th December, 2016 - A 25-year-old off-duty city correction officer was fatally shot while sitting in a car in Brooklyn on Sunday night, police said._


> The officer, identified as Alastasia Bryan, of East New York, had just left her mother’s house in Flatlands and gotten in the car to make a phone call when a gunman fired five times, Chief of Detectives Robert Boyce said.  Bryan was found in the car around 9:15 p.m. at East 73 Street and Avenue L with gunshot wounds to her head and torso, cops said. She was pronounced dead at the scene, they said.  The suspect appeared to be waiting for Bryan in another car and got out to shoot her, Boyce said. He then got into a tan car and drove off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 6, 2016)

Police suspect shooter was waiting for his victim...




*Slain Corrections Officer Was Driving to Work*
_December 6, 2016 - New York City Corrections Officer Alastasia Bryan was killed outside her mother’s house in Brooklyn Sunday night by a gunman who police suspect was waiting for his victim._


> The officer, identified by police as Alastasia Bryan, 25, of Crescent Street in East New York, Brooklyn, was shot several times and killed near East 73rd Street and Avenue L in the Flatlands neighborhood.  Bryan had just left her mother’s house and had climbed into the car to make a phone call when a gunman fired five times, Chief of Detectives Robert Boyce said Monday.  Bryan was found inside her parked car, “unconscious and unresponsive, with gunshot wounds to the head and torso” about 9:15 p.m., police said
> 
> News video from the scene showed her gray sedan with five bullet holes in the driver’s side window.  Bryan was pronounced dead at the scene, police said.  The suspect appeared to be waiting for Bryan in another car and got out to shoot her, Boyce said. He then got into a tan car and drove off.  Boyce said Bryan had been a correction officer at Rikers Island for only one month.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 7, 2016)

Officer killed in Georgia...




*Names of officers shot in Georgia released*
_December 7,`16. — The Latest on the shooting of two police officers in south Georgia (all times local):_


> 4:30 p.m.
> 
> Authorities have identified an officer who was shot and killed in south Georgia and another who was critically injured while responding to a domestic violence call.  Americus Police Chief Mark Scott said Americus police Officer Nicholas Smarr died and Georgia Southwestern State University Officer Jodi Smith was airlifted to a hospital in critical condition. Both had been officers since 2012.  Authorities said the officers were shot while responding to a report of a domestic dispute at an apartment complex near the campus about 9:40 a.m. Wednesday.  Scott said the suspect, 32-year-old Minguell Kennedy Lembrick, was still at large and local, state and federal law enforcement officers were searching for him.  Georgia Bureau of Investigation Director Vernon Keenan said his agency and the FBI are offering a $20,000 reward for information leading to Lembrick’s arrest.
> 
> ...



Related:

* Georgia Officer Fatally Shot, Another Wounded*
_December 7, 2016 - Americus Police Officer Nicholas Ryan Smarr died after he and another officer were shot Wednesday morning while responding to a domestic dispute._


> Americus police officer Nicholas Ryan Smarr died after he and another officer were shot Wednesday morning while answering a 911 call about a domestic dispute. Smarr, 25, and Jody Smith, a campus police officer for Georgia Southwestern State University, both responded to the call, which came about 9:40 a.m. from an apartment complex on South Lee Street. There, the lawmen encountered 32-year-old Minguell Lembrick, and shots were fired, according to a news release from the GBI. Both lawmen were wounded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Charges dropped against man in Wayne State University officer's shooting death*
_December 7, 2016 -- Murder charges have been dropped against a man in the killing of a Detroit college police officer who was shot in the head last month._


> Wayne County Prosecutor Kym Worthy said Wednesday that charges have been dropped. The 31-year-old Detroit man was accused of shooting Wayne State University Officer Collin Rose on Nov. 22. The man had been jailed without bond since his arrest that night. He faced charges of first-degree murder and murder of a police officer.
> 
> Worthy said during a brief conference Wednesday he’s no longer a suspect.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 10, 2016)

Gunman committed suicide...




*Second Wounded Ga. Police Officer Dies*
_December 9, 2016 - Georgia Southwestern State University Police Officer Jody Smith died Thursday, hours after the gunman who killed him and Americus Police Officer Nicholas Ryan Smarr committed suicide._


> Jody Smith, the Georgia Southwestern State University police officer wounded in Wednesday morning's shooting, died Thursday afternoon, hours after the gunman who fatally wounded him and Americus policeman Nicholas Ryan Smarr committed suicide.  "We have just received word that GSW Public Safety Officer Jody Smith has succumbed to his injuries and has passed away," GSW Interim President Charles Patterson said in a statement released about 5:35 p.m. Thursday. "We offer our deepest condolences to his family during this very difficult time.  "Officer Smith was a bright, young and energetic officer, and he will be sorely missed."
> 
> The officer's death came hours after a 27-hour manhunt for their killer, Minquell Kennedy Lembrick, 32, ended with Lembrick fatally shooting himself. His body was found early Thursday afternoon after local, state and federal law enforcement officers surrounded the Allen Street home in Americus that he was hiding in. Authorities heard a single gunshot and rushed into the building.  The manhunt started Wednesday morning after Smarr responded to a 9:40 a.m. domestic dispute call at Country Club Estates apartments on South Lee Street. Smith, close by at GSW University, heard the call and also responded to provide backup. According to officials, Smarr and Smith were good friends since high school and had attended the police academy together.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 12, 2016)

Red-neck rampage against police...




*200 Percent Increase in Georgia Officer Deaths*
_December 12, 2016 - At least eight Georgia law enforcement officers died on duty this year, as rural Georgia became an epicenter of violence against police._


> “South of the Macon area was hit very hard,” said Frank Rotondo, executive director of the Georgia Association of Chiefs of Police.  The deaths of Americus police officer Nicholas Ryan Smarr and Georgia Southwestern University campus policeman Jody Smith add to a toll that now represents a 200 percent increase over the past two years, Rotondo stated in a news release extending sympathy to the officers’ families.  “I think this has been a very bad year,” Rotondo said in a phone interview Friday. “Nationwide the numbers are going very high and it’s a real concern.”  Rotondo, who once worked as a homicide detective on New York’s Long Island, was involved in a violent confrontation where the officer next to him was shot.  That officer survived, but not without permanent scars and loss of vision.
> 
> Wednesday, Smarr answered a domestic violence call near the campus of Georgia Southwestern and his longtime buddy Smith came to assist.  Both were fatally wounded.  “I understand very fully the courage it takes for officers to do that,” Rotondo said.  Domestic violence calls can be particularly volatile, he said.  “The courageous and selfless response of officers Smarr and Smith was nothing short of heroic,” the news release stated. “They typified the selflessness and the internal steel with which law enforcement officers across the state of Georgia, and nationwide display every day.”  The shooter, Minguell Lembrick, escaped and reportedly committed suicide Thursday morning.  He shot himself in the head as the SWAT team surrounded his hideout, police said.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Fallen Georgia Police Officer Laid to Rest*
_December 12, 2016 - The town of Americus in South Georgia was in deep mourning Sunday as it bid farewell to one of two local police officers killed in the line of duty last week._


> Hundreds lined the streets leading to the cemetery as a horse-drawn carriage carried the body of Americus Officer Nicholas Smarr to his final resting place.  Smarr and his best friend, Jody Smith, an officer with Georgia Southwestern State University, were responding to a domestic violence call Wednesday when Minquell Lembrick opened fire on them, according to police. Smarr was pronounced dead the same day and Smith passed away a day later in a local hospital. Lembrick died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound following a manhunt and standoff.  Speaking at the funeral, Americus Police Chief Mark Scott joked that you could tell Smith and Smarr were best friends because they took pleasure in posting embarrassing photos of each other on Facebook.
> 
> He also recalled how Smarr, after he was shot, died performing CPR on his wounded friend. They were found together when police arrived, he said.  The deaths of the two young men has struck the small town to its core, said residents and community members who attended Smarr’s funeral service.  Brinda Middleton, longtime secretary to Scott, spoke highly of Smarr.  “He was the most respectful, it was always ‘Miss Brinda,’ you know, one of the nicest people you’d ever want to meet,” she said. “He never had anything negative to say about anybody. He’s just a real sweetheart and we’re going to miss him terribly.”
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 19, 2016)

Corrections officer killed...




*Arkansas Corrections Officer Killed in Attack*
_December 19, 2016 - Corrections Officer Lisa Mauldin was killed and Corrections Officer Demaris Allen was injured after they were attacked by an inmate at the Miller County Detention Center Sunday afternoon._


> A corrections officer in Miller County, Arkansas was killed in an attack at the jail Sunday afternoon.  Corrections Officers Lisa Mauldin and Demaris Allen were attacked by an inmate at the Miller County Detention Center located at 2300 East Street in Texarkana around 1 p.m., according to The Arkansas Democrat-Gazette.
> 
> http://r1.officer.com/files/base/OFCR/image/2016/12/16x9/640x360/arklodd.5858737e8c14a.jpg[/img]
> Miller County Corrections Officers Lisa Mauldin​
> ...


[/CENTER]
[/quote]


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 21, 2016)

Here's the story of a good cop that just made the news. . .

Video shows deputies dealing with allegedly drunk Washtenaw County lieutenant


----------



## MikeK (Dec 21, 2016)

This Lt. is probably a real prick and they've been laying for him, knowing he drives drunk.  

I know of a similar situation with an NYPD Sergeant some years back.  They knew the bar he hung out in and they laid for him.  When he left and got in his car a call was made and he was popped for DUI.  

Ordinarily, something like this would never happen.


----------



## waltky (Dec 28, 2016)

Fallen heroes: Meet some of the law enforcement officers killed by gunfire in 2016...
*




*
*Blue Lives Lost: Dramatic rise in police officers gunned down in line of duty in 2016*
_December 23, 2016 | Of those men and women in blue who died in 2016, 62 were killed by gunfire – a marked rise from the 39 the year before – about a dozen of them shot by gunmen who set out to kill police._


> In Baton Rouge, little 9-month-old Mason Jackson sees his father’s face every day, all the time – in photographs. His mother makes sure of that, makes sure he feels his father’s presence.  His mother tells him what a selfless, caring man his daddy, Montrell Jackson, was, and how much he wanted a child – they tried for nearly two years. She tells Mason how ecstatic Montrell was when he came into the world in March.  “That’s what hurts the most,” said Trenisha Jackson, “that he’s not here for his son. He was so excited about being a father. He felt his responsibility was to make sure he raised a wonderful young man. [Montrell’s] father was not in his life. He really wanted to be there for his son.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 28, 2016)

MikeK wrote: _
I know of a similar situation with an NYPD Sergeant some years back. They knew the bar he hung out in and they laid for him. When he left and got in his car a call was made and he was popped for DUI.

Ordinarily, something like this would never happen._

So you would prefer he be allowed to continue his drunk driving?

They may very well have prevented him from killing someone.


----------



## waltky (Dec 31, 2016)

Newlywed Rookie Pennsylvania State Trooper Fatally Shot...




*Pennsylvania State Trooper Fatally Shot*
_December 31, 2016 - Trooper Landon Weaver was shot and killed by a suspect Friday night while investigating a "domestic-related incident" in Juniata Township._


> Suspected cop killer Jason Robison is still at large and considered dangerous, according to police.  Authorities said Trooper Landon Weaver was shot and killed by Robison at about 6:30 p.m. Friday when the officer investigated a "domestic-related incident" at a home on Bakers Hollow Road in Juniata Township in Huntingdon County. The area where the shooting occurred has been closed off while police officers search for Robison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Law Enforcement Fatalities Hit Highest Level in Five Years*
_December 30, 2016 - The 135 officer fatalities in 2016 are a 10 percent increase over the 123 who died in the line of duty last year and is the highest total since 2011._


> Law enforcement fatalities nationwide rose to their highest level in five years in 2016, with 135 officers killed in the line of duty, according to preliminary data compiled and released Thursday by the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund (NLEOMF) in their 2016 Law Enforcement Fatalities Report.  The 135 officer fatalities in 2016 are a 10 percent increase over the 123 who died in the line of duty last year and is the highest total since 2011 when 177 officers made the ultimate sacrifice.  Firearms-related incidents were the number one cause of death in 2016, with 64 officers shot and killed across the country. This represents a significant spike—56 percent—over the 41 officers killed by gunfire in 2015. Of the 64 shooting deaths of officers this year, 21 were the result of ambush-style attacks—the highest total in more than two decades. Eight multiple-shooting death incidents claimed the lives of 20 officers in 2016, tied with 1971 for the highest total of any year since 1932. Those incidents included five officers killed in ambush attacks in Dallas (TX) and three in Baton Rouge (LA) spanning 10 days in July.
> 
> Fifty-three officers were killed in traffic-related incidents in 2016, which was 10 percent more than the 48 killed on roadways in 2015. Of the 53 traffic-related deaths, 28 died in automobile crashes, 15 were struck and killed while outside of their vehicle and 10 were killed in motorcycle crashes. Prior to 2016, traffic-related incidents have been the number one cause of officer fatalities in 15 of the last 20 years.  Eighteen officers died from other causes in 2016, including 11 who died from job-related illnesses—mostly heart attacks—while performing their duties. Other causes included beatings (3), a drowning, a fall, an aircraft crash and a stabbing.  Among the states, Texas had the highest number of officer fatalities, with 17, followed by California with 10, Louisiana with nine, Georgia with eight, and Michigan with six. Six Federal law enforcement officers died in the line of duty in 2016, along with four from the U.S. territory of Puerto Rico and one tribal officer.
> 
> ...



Related:

*Suspect in fatal shooting of Pennsylvania trooper killed by police*
_Sat Dec 31, 2016 | Pennsylvania police on Saturday morning shot to death a suspect wanted for the murder of a rookie trooper who was serving him a protection order, law enforcement authorities said._


> Jason Robison, 32, was cornered at around 10 a.m. in an unoccupied house trailer close to his residence in Hesston, which is about 100 miles west of Harrisburg, the state capital, according to state police. He had gone into hiding since the fatal shooting of Trooper Landon Weaver, 23, of East Freedom, at 6:30 p.m. on Friday.  When surrounded on Saturday, Robison refused commands to surrender and vowed to shoot more troopers, a state police news release said. He was shot and killed in the ensuing confrontation. Further details were not available.  Weaver was killed when he went to serve a protection-from-abuse order on Robison, who was already facing criminal assault charges, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 9, 2017)

Dindu Nuffin kills police Sgt...

* $60,000 Reward Offered for Suspect in Slaying of Orlando Police Officer*
_January 9, 2017 - Orlando Police Sgt. Deborah Clayton was fatally shot by a murder suspect Markeith Loyd as she attempted to detain him Monday morning._


> Two Orlando-area law enforcement officers were killed this morning, one shot by a murder suspect who managed to get away and a second killed in a crash while officers and deputies scrambled to find him.  Orlando police Master Sgt. Debra Clayton was shot early this morning by a murder suspect as she tried to detain him, the agency reported. He managed to get away. A sheriff's deputy later was killed in a crash while officers and deputies spread out to find him.  Law enforcement responded with a manhunt that included hundreds of officers. They also offered a $60,000 reward for anyone helping them capture the suspect, Markeith Loyd, 41, who was accused of murdering his pregnant girlfriend in December.  Orlando Police Chief John Mina called Clayton, a mother of two, "a hero. She gave her life for the community she loves."  She was one of the first officers to respond to the mass shooting at the Pulse nightclub in June that left 49 people dead and scores injured.
> 
> This morning, hours after the shooting, an Orlando SWAT team with armored vehicles was at an apartment complex off Cinderlane Parkway, calling the suspect by name and telling him to come out while a law enforcement helicopter circled overhead, but after noon, they left.  People were allowed to return to the complex for a time, but shortly before 2 p.m., the access road was blocked again. A vehicle was towed from the complex, and eight or nine K-9 officers remained at the scene.  The second law enforcement death today was an Orange County motorcycle deputy who was part of the effort to find the suspect, said Sheriff Jerry Demings.  "We're sad on this day for many reasons," Demings said at a morning news conference at Orlando Regional Medical Center. "In my 36-year career, this is possibly one of the toughest days for me."  Both officers were taken to ORMC and pronounced dead there.  Demings did not release the name of the deputy, saying the agency was still trying to notify relatives.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Deputy Dies During Manhunt for Cop-Killer*
_January 9, 2017 - An Orange County Sheriff's Office motorcycle deputy was struck and killed Monday during the manhunt for the suspect in the shooting death earlier of an Orlando police officer._


> The crash that killed the deputy happened at about 9:43 a.m., according to WFTV.  "In my 36-year career, this is probably one of the toughest days in my career," said Orange County Sheriff Jerry Demings.  Other details about the crash were not immediately available.  The deputy had been part of the search for Markeith Loyd, the suspect in the shooting death of Officer Debra Clayton.  "Debra Clayton is a hero and she will gave her life protecting the community that she loves. She will be deeply missed," said Chief John Mina, who added that Clayton was a 17-year veteran of the police department.  A witness told WFTV in Orlando that Clayton was shot nine times by a man wearing a security uniform at a Walmart store in Orlando.
> 
> Law enforcement has been hunting for Loyd since Dec. 13, when investigators say he shot his pregnant ex-girlfriend to death.  "There is a manhunt underway for murder suspect Markeith Loyd. ... Loyd was spotted today fleeing in a vehicle from the OPD scene at the Princeton Avenue Walmart, by one of our deputies," officials stated, according to News 13.  After the alleged shooting at the Walmart, an Orange County Sheriff's Office deputy saw Loyd at North Lane and Pine Hills Drive, according to News 13. When Loyd pulled into a nearby apartment complex, he allegedly shot at the deputy and also struck his unmarked OCSO vehicle twice, officials explained.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Jan 9, 2017)

waltky said:


> MikeK wrote:
> _I know of a similar situation with an NYPD Sergeant some years back. They knew the bar he hung out in and they laid for him. When he left and got in his car a call was made and he was popped for DUI.
> 
> Ordinarily, something like this would never happen._
> ...


What makes you think I care one way or another?  My comment was informational, not opinionated.  What it points out is a convenient way cops have for dealing with offensive bosses.  Call it _donut shop justice._


----------



## waltky (Jan 12, 2017)

Dat is a cop killer - don't help him out or the cops gonna charge ya...




*Three Charged With Aiding Florida Cop-Killer*
_January 12, 2017 - Zarghee Mayan, Lakensha Smith-Loyd and Jameis Slaughter were arrested this week and charged with being accessory before he fatally shot an Orlando police officer._


> Markeith Loyd visited his former boss at Texas Fried Chicken restaurant wearing a bulletproof vest and had a pistol in his waistband just two days before police say he killed an Orlando Police officer, court records released Wednesday show.  Zarghee Mayan gave the hungry Loyd some free food Saturday, knowing his former employee had been on the run since police said he killed his pregnant ex-girlfriend Sade Dixon and wounded her brother Dec. 13, he told investigators.  Authorities are arresting people who may have helped Loyd as anxieties grow and the search for him continues.
> 
> Three people have been arrested so far in the search for Loyd. Mayan was arrested Tuesday, Loyd's niece, Lakensha Smith-Loyd, and his ex-girlfriend Jameis Slaughter were arrested Wednesday. All are charged with being accessory to first-degree murder after the fact in Dixon's death.  Sheriff's Office spokesman Jeff Williamson said Wednesday that the department had been actively investigating Dixon's death well before Orlando Master Sgt. Debra Clayton was killed when she confronted Loyd at a Wal-Mart on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 18, 2017)

Got him!...




*Police Capture Man Who Allegedly Killed Orlando Cop in Abandoned Home*
_Jan 18, 2017 -  Orlando police say that they have caught alleged cop killer Markeith Loyd, who was also wanted for killing a pregnant woman._


> Around 7 p.m. Tuesday, authorities located Loyd in an abandoned home, Orlando Police Chief John Mina said during a press conference. Police surrounded the home, but Loyd tried to escape through the back of the home before the SWAT teams arrived, Mina said.  Loyd then ran back inside the home and left again through the front door, wearing body armor and carrying two handguns, including a Glock that contained a magazine with the capacity for 100 rounds of ammunition, Mina said. Loyd threw the guns to the ground and resisted arrest when police officers tried to detain him.  He suffered minor injuries in the scuffle and was treated by firefighters, Mina said.
> 
> On Dec. 9, Orlando Master Sgt. Debra Clayton was on duty by herself near a Walmart around 7 a.m. when a citizen approached her, telling her that a murder suspect was nearby, according to police.  Clayton found Loyd and chased him, police said. He allegedly opened fire after Clayton told him to stop running. He was already wanted before he shot and killed Clayton for allegedly killing a pregnant woman.  Clayton, a wife and mother, was shot multiple times, police said. She was wearing body armor at the time, but she later died. A funeral for the slain officer was held over the weekend.  Loyd was placed in Clayton's handcuffs when he was caught, as part of a "tradition" in law enforcement that goes back "many, many years," Mina said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 19, 2017)

Suspect found dead...




*Texas Police Detective Fatally Shot in Standoff*
_January 18, 2017 - Little Elm Police Detective Jerry Walker, who was shot by a suspect barricaded inside a house on Tuesday afternoon, later died at a hospital._


> Detective Jerry Walker, 48, was shot by a man with a long gun outside a home in the 1400 block of Turtle Cove Drive, officials said.  The suspect was found dead Tuesday night, Fire Chief Brian Roach said. Earlier in the evening, officers were able to get an older woman believed to be related to the suspect out of the home.  The incident started about 3 p.m., when police were called to the home on a complaint that a man had a weapon.  Officers arrived and found the man screaming in the back yard and holding a gun. When the officers gave him commands, he ran inside, said Lt. Orlando Hinojosa, spokesman for the Denton County Sheriff’s Department.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Officer Shot in the Head Likely Left Blind*
_January 17, 2017 - Mount Vernon Police Officer Mike McClaughry was shot in the head on Dec. 15 while responding to another shooting._


> A Mount Vernon, Washington police officer wounded in a shooting late last year will most likely be left blind as a result of his injuries.  Officer Mike McClaughry was shot in the head on Dec. 15 while responding to another shooting, according to MyNorthwest.com.  Following a standoff at a residence, police arrested Ernesto Lee Rivas, who was charged with attempted first-degree murder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 22, 2017)

Louisiana Officer slain tryin' to stop bridge jumper...

*Louisiana Police Officer Slain; Suspect Kills Self*
_January 20, 2017 - Westwego Police Officer Michael Louviere was shot in the head Friday morning by a suspect who later shot himself in the chest after an hours-long standoff as he threatened to jump off a bridge._


> The man threatening to jump off the Crescent City Connection bridge shot himself in the chest after an hours-long standoff on Friday.   EMS were rendering aid to the man, identified as Sylvester Holt, a person of interest in the shooting deaths of a Westwego officer and another woman in Marrero, according to Louisiana State Police.   A video from WWL-TV shows Holt being lifted from his location on the bridge after the shot was fired.  Holt was seen moving after the gunshot and was taken to University Medical Center. His condition is unclear.  More to come.
> 
> A man threatening to jump from New Orleans' Mississippi River bridge ignored a rope lowered to him as police hunted for a man who fatally shot an off-duty police officer and a woman who had crashed her car.  Police pulled the rope back up late Friday afternoon, and the man lay down on a girder below the bridge and outside its railing.  Officers had guns trained on the man as of 3:45 p.m.   The man had been standing on the support beams of the bridge for several hours. At least three officers could be seen with guns drawn.  More to come.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Slain North Dakota Deputy Identified*
_January 19, 2017 - Rolette County Deputy Colt Allery, who had been with the sheriff's department for three months, was killed in a shootout with a suspected car thief._


> A 29-year-old sheriff's deputy was killed in a shootout with a suspected car thief, who also died, in northern North Dakota on Wednesday night, according to the Rolette County sheriff's office.  Deputy Colt Allery, who had been with the Rolette County Sheriff's department for three months, died at a rural intersection along with the suspect, who law enforcement officers have not yet identified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

Dindu Nuffin insults judge in officer slaying...

*Suspect in cop’s slaying insults Orlando judge*
_Sat, Jan 21, 2017 - ‘COLD-BLOODED KILLER’: Markeith Loyd stridently objected to charges of first-degree murder and the unlawful killing of the fetus of Sade Dixon on Dec. 13_


> Hours after a fugitive in the slaying of a police officer told a judge he was brutalized during his arrest, the Orlando police chief released a video of his surrender and described the suspect as “extremely violent, dangerous and very unpredictable.”  The nighttime aerial video shows Markeith Loyd crawling across the front yard of a house before he is surrounded by police. At least two of the officers appear to kick him as he surrenders. The camera then pans out and away, making it difficult to see anything in detail. Orlando Police Chief John Mina acknowledged that Loyd was kicked during his arrest on Tuesday, but said that was because he was resisting the officers’ orders.
> 
> Loyd later appeared with both eyes swollen shut and blood oozing from his mouth. He was hospitalized overnight and then jailed before his initial appearance on Thursday.  The police chief said he believes his officers acted appropriately and that all involved remain on full duty.  “Let’s not rush to judgement, let’s let the use of force investigation play out and remember that we are dealing with an extremely violent, dangerous and very unpredictable person,” Mina said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 3, 2017)

Corrections Officer Killed in Hostage Situation in Delaware...




*Corrections Officer Dead in Hostage Situation*
_February 2, 2017 - One corrections officer was found dead and another was rescued during a hostage situation at the Vaughn Correctional Center Thursday._


> At 5:06 a.m., Delaware State Police breached the C Building at the prison, said Jayme Gravell, Department of Correction chief of community relations.  One of the hostages, who Gravell said is a Department of Correction employee, was safely rescued and is being examined at a local hospital. She is alert and talking.  The remaining hostage, a Department of Correction officer, was found but was unresponsive. He was pronounced dead at 5:29 a.m., Gravell said.  Building C is secured, Gravell said.  No more hostages are in the prison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

* Delaware Governor Vows Justice in Death of Corrections Officer*
_February 3, 2017 - Gov. John Carney spoke Thursday after a hostage situation at the James T. Vaughn Correctional Center ended with the death of Delaware Department of Correction Sgt. Steven Floyd._


> Fighting back tears, Gov. John Carney addressed the media Thursday morning after a hostage situation in Smyrna's prison ended with the death of correction officer Sgt. Steven Floyd.  "It's a very sad day across the state of Delaware with the loss of one of our brave correctional officers," the governor said during the press conference at Delaware State Police Troop 2 in Glasgow. "My prayers all day yesterday was that this event would end with a different result. But it didn't. So today all of us mourn the family of Sgt. Floyd."  Perry Phelps, commissioner for the Delaware Department of Correction, said Floyd -- a correctional officer for 16 years at James T. Vaughn Correctional Center in Smyrna -- was pronounced dead this morning at 5:29 a.m. An autopsy is being performed to determine the cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Denver Transit Officer Killed in Ambush*
_Feb 2, 2017 A Regional Transportation District security officer wearing a uniform similar to Denver police was fatally shot in the head after being ambushed Wednesday._


> Security Officer Scott Von Lanken -- a former police officer in La Crosse, Wisconsin -- was standing outside of Union Station in Wynkoop Plaza near the intersection of 16th and Wynkoop streets around 11 p.m. when he was attacked, according to The Denver Post.  Officials said the 56-year-old armed security officer with Allied Universal was giving directions to two women about where to board the light rail when the suspect snuck up behind him and pointed a gun at his neck. The women said they heard the suspect say "Do as I tell you" before shooting the officer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 20, 2017)

Gang-bangin' cop killer...




*Police say newly freed gang member killed California officer*
_Feb 20,`17-- A gang member who was recently freed from jail killed his cousin and stole his car Monday then shot and killed a California police officer and wounded his partner before being wounded himself, authorities said._


> Whittier Officer Keith Lane Boyer died and Officer Patrick Hazel was wounded when they answered a report of a traffic accident in the eastern Los Angeles County suburb. A motorist pointed out the location of the car that had rear-ended his vehicle, and the officers approached the driver. "When they get him out of the car, they go to pat him down for weapons, they can see he's got tattoos all over his face and all over his neck," county sheriff's Lt. John Corina said.
> 
> The man then pulled a semi-automatic handgun from his waistband and opened fire at the officers, who were wearing bulletproof vests and shot back, Corina said. "They walked up on the vehicle believing the motorist was in need of medical help and then they ended up in a gunfight for their lives," Sheriff Jim McDonnell said. Whittier Police Chief Jeff Piper wept as he described Boyer as a friend of more than 25 years. "All of us have been grieving," the chief said. "And I didn't think I had any tears left." Gov. Jerry Brown issued a statement of condolence. Capitol flags were ordered to be flown at half-staff in his honor.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry. Perhaps you can elucidate me a tad. Were any of these cops targeted? What I mean is did the baddie head out intending to kill a cop?


----------



## waltky (Mar 7, 2017)

For emboldening people to "hunt and assassinate" law enforcement officers...




*Wash. Sheriff Blames Obama for 'War on Cops'*
_March 7, 2017 - Spokane County Sheriff Ozzie Knezovich stood by remarks he made Saturday at a conservative rally in Spokane Valley, in which he blamed former President Barack Obama for emboldening people to "hunt and assassinate" law enforcement officers._


> Obama's rhetoric, the sheriff claims, is part of a broader "war on cops" that inspired attacks on officers in Baton Rouge, Louisiana; Dallas; New York and other cities.  "What I said about Barack Obama -- our former president -- that was not rhetoric," Knezovich said in an interview Monday. "That was my heartfelt belief that President Obama let this country down. That man was perfectly positioned to heal this country and close the divide between law enforcement and the people, and he blew it."
> 
> Knezovich, a Republican, has made similar statements before, including after the fatal shootings of five Dallas police officers last summer. The difference, he believes, is that his most recent speech was delivered at a rally in support of Donald Trump.  "I speak at Democrat rallies; I speak all over the place," Knezovich said Monday.  The chairman of the Spokane County Democrats, Andrew Biviano, wrote an "open letter" to Knezovich on Facebook in which he urged the sheriff to "tone down your own rhetoric and use more nuanced language, lest someone level at you the same unfair accusation of complicity in murder."  According to the Washington Post, the number of law enforcement officers intentionally killed each year has been steadily declining for decades and reached historic lows during Obama's presidency.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 7, 2017)

Bullshit.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 11, 2017)

Here is another casualty in your war on cops. 

Major Jay R. Memmelaar, Jr.

_Major Jay Memmelaar suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in his department's physical fitness program at approximately 7:00 pm.

He was working out in the department's gym when he began to experience discomfort in his chest. He returned to his office where he collapsed a short time later. He was transported to a local hospital where he passed away.

Major Memmelaar had served with the Goldsboro Police Department for 25 years. He is survived by his wife and two children._

So we should ban physical fitness programs? Or should we charge cheeseburgers with killing a cop?


----------



## waltky (Mar 13, 2017)

A decorated officer with five years of service killed in Navaho country...




*Navajo Nation Officer Fatally Shot During Domestic Violence Call*
_March 13, 2017 - Navajo Nation Police Officer Houston Largo died Sunday after he was shot while responding to a domestic violence call late Saturday night._


> A Navajo Nation Police Department officer shot while responding to a domestic violence call in rural McKinley County died Sunday, according to the FBI.  Officer Houston Largo, 27, was airlifted to the University of New Mexico Hospital in critical condition following the shooting near Prewitt, FBI spokesman Frank Fisher said in a news release.  Fisher said a suspect is in custody, but he did not release the person’s name. The shooting remains under investigation by the FBI, New Mexico State Police and the McKinley County Sheriff’s Office, Fisher said.  Largo was a decorated officer with five years of service, Fisher said.
> 
> Lt. James Maiorano of the McKinley County Sheriff’s Office said that deputies from his office were dispatched to an address on County Road 19 late Saturday “in reference to a Navajo police officer possibly being shot.”  “It’s believed that Navajo Police Department officer Houston Largo had responded to some sort of a dispute at that address, made contact with two subjects in a vehicle,” Maiorano said. “While detaining the driver, the passenger fled on foot.”  Maiorano said it’s not clear what led to the shooting or whether the driver or passenger was responsible. He said that deputies believe a passerby found Largo or noticed his police unit after the shooting and called Crownpoint dispatch for help.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 13, 2017)

waltky said:


> A decorated officer with five years of service killed in Navaho country...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the domestic call was staged in order to get a cop to respond and walk into the ambush zone?


----------



## waltky (Mar 20, 2017)

Louisiana Sheriff's Deputy Slain...




* Louisiana Sheriff's Deputy Fatally Shot; Suspect in Custody*
_March 19, 2017 - An East Baton Rouge Sheriff's deputy was shot and killed while conducting an investigation Saturday._


> An East Baton Rouge deputy has died after he was shot while conducting an investigation before midnight on Saturday night, East Baton Rouge and Louisiana State Police officials confirmed.  The shooting occurred near the Classic Cuts barber shop off O'Neal Lane, according to Louisiana State Police spokesman Bryan Lee.  Two deputies were conducting an investigation near the barber shop, located at 1962 O'Neal Lane, when shots were fired. A suspect also sustained injuries, according to Lee, which were being treated. The suspect's condition was not given.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Slain Louisiana Deputy Was 'The Epitome of a Public Servant'*
_March 20, 2017 - East Baton Rouge Sheriff's Sgt. Shawn Thomas Anderson was fatally shot Saturday night at a hair salon while trying to question a rape suspect._


> A veteran East Baton Rouge Parish sheriff's deputy who served high-risk warrants and earned accolades in his career became the fourth law enforcement officer to die here in the line of duty over the last eight months after he was fatally shot Saturday night at a strip-mall hair salon while trying to question a rape suspect, officials said.  Sgt. Shawn Thomas Anderson, 43, a father of two and an East Baton Rouge Parish deputy for 18 years, died after being rushed to nearby Ochsner Medical Center.  Anderson and another deputy struggled with the rape suspect inside Classic Cuts, a storefront hair salon on O'Neal Lane, about 11 p.m., said Casey Rayborn Hicks, a Sheriff's Office spokeswoman. Hicks said during the struggle "shots were fired," and the deputy was wounded.
> 
> The rape suspect, who hasn't been identified by law enforcement, was also shot during the struggle, Hicks said. He remained hospitalized Sunday evening.  No other details of the shooting were provided by State Police, who took over the investigation.  Anderson was a decorated officer who, a year ago Sunday, earned accolades and local media attention after he helped a woman deliver her baby on Tiger Bend Road.  “Our hearts are broken as we grieve for one of our brothers,” Sheriff Sid Gautreaux said in a statement. “We ask for your continued prayers and support during this difficult time as we mourn the loss and honor the memory of Sgt. Shawn Anderson.”
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 20, 2017)

waltky said:


> Louisiana Sheriff's Deputy Slain...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this is part of the war on police? Really? Pfui. Start a thread about cops who were killed in the line of duty, but this is not part of the war on police.


----------



## waltky (Mar 22, 2017)

UK police officer killed in terrorist attack...




*UK Police Officer Dead After Terror Attack*
_March 22, 2017 - At least four people are dead, including a police officer and an assailant, after an attack outside Britain's Parliament in London on Wednesday._


> At least four people are dead, including a police officer and an assailant, after an attack outside Britain’s Parliament that London’s Metropolitan Police are treating as a "terrorist incident."  Early reports were confusing, but witnesses reported hearing a commotion, shouting and the sound of gunfire. The assailant appears to have plowed a car into pedestrians on Westminster Bridge as he drove up to the Houses of Parliament and crashed into security railings, witnesses said.  The suspect was reportedly clad in black and seen wielding an object in his hand when he attacked at least one police officer in an area where members of the public are not allowed.
> 
> Tobias Ellwood, the foreign office minister, tried to help save the injured officer by administering CPR and applying pressure to his wounds, according to images shared widely on social media. Ellwood lost his brother, Jon, in a 2002 bombing attack that killed more than 200 people in Bali.  Commander B.J. Harrington of the London Metropolitan Police told reporters that officers had responded to a number of reports, including of a person in the River Thames, a car in a collision with pedestrians and a man armed with a knife.  He confirmed there were a number of casualties, including police officers, but could not provide details.  “Although we remain open-minded to the motive, a full counterterrorism investigation is already underway,” he said.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Police officer, three others killed in Wisconsin shooting: reports*
_Mar 22 2017 - A police officer and three other people were killed in a string of shootings that unfolded in three small communities in central Wisconsin, local media reported on Wednesday._


> A suspect was taken into custody by police at an apartment complex in Weston, Wisconsin, following the incident, the Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel newspaper reported. Weston is about 90 miles west of Green Bay.
> 
> Todd Baeten, police captain for Wausau, Wisconsin, told an afternoon press conference that the incident began shortly before 1 p.m. central time when shots were reported fired at the Marathon Savings Bank in the nearby town of Rothschild.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 23, 2017)

waltky said:


> UK police officer killed in terrorist attack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Obama is responsible for terrorists in London? I mean that's all I keep hearing is how Obama started the war on police and according to you these are the recent deaths in the war on police.


----------



## waltky (Mar 26, 2017)

42 police officers decapitated in Katanga province of the DRC...




*42 police ambushed, beheaded by Congolese militia*
_March 25, 2017  -- A Congolese militia ambushed and beheaded 42 police officers in one of the most gruesome incidents of violence in the country recently._


> The incident happened outside the city of Kananga, in the central part of the Democratic Republic of Congo. Violence in the south central provinces in the Kasai region of the Congo has been simmering for months with a local tribal militia known as Kamuina Nsapu fighting government security forces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 26, 2017)

waltky said:


> 42 police officers decapitated in Katanga province of the DRC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait. How is this a result of Obama and BLM in any way. This is purportedly a thread on the war on police. I thought that was all because of Obama.


----------



## waltky (Mar 27, 2017)

Okla. police officer dies from shootout with suspect...




*Oklahoma Police Officer Killed by Suspect Who Fled From Traffic Stop*
_March 27, 2017 - Tecumseh Police Officer Justin Terney died after being shot by a suspect who fled a traffic stop._


> A police officer who was shot by a man who fled a traffic stop late Sunday has died, police said Monday.  Officer Justin Terney, 22, died Monday morning. Terney was shot by a man who was then shot by Terney in an exchange of gunfire, Tecumseh Police Assistant Chief J.R. Kidney said.
> 
> Terney stopped a vehicle with a woman driving it about 11:30 p.m. Sunday at Benson Park and Gordon Cooper, Kidney said. The male passenger fled, and Terney chased him. He used a Taser on the man with no effect. The woman was taken into custody, Kidney said.  The man, who has not been positively identified, shot Terney and Terney returned fire, Kidney told reporters outside OU Medical Center on Monday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 29, 2017)

Here is another casualty in the war on cops. 

Sergeant Curtis Blackbird

Sergeant Blackbird was traveling down the road responding to a call. The road construction people who obviously hate cops put a crane in the roadway in the construction zone. Then the weather people who were obviously in on the conspiracy arranged for it to be a foggy night. Using state of the art tracking information the call for police was arranged when Sergeant Blackbird would have to drive through the construction zone. 

Does that sound stupid? So do most of the claims of this thread. A tiny fraction of the posts are. It people who set out intending to kill a cop. Yet Walt keeps posting them like this proves his point. Pfui. 

There is no war on cops Walt. Get over it.


----------



## waltky (Apr 18, 2017)

Oklahoma Deputy Killed serving an eviction notice at a home in Mulhall...




*Oklahoma Deputy Killed; Suspect in Custody*
_April 18, 2017 - Logan County Sheriff's Deputy David Wade was shot and killed while he was serving an eviction notice at a home in Mulhall Tuesday morning._


> The man accused of fatally shooting a Logan County sheriff's deputy Tuesday and leading authorities on a manhunt is in custody, according to Logan County Sheriff Damon Devereaux.  Authorities identified Nathan Aaron Leforce, 45, as the person who shot Logan County Sheriff's Deputy David Wade while Wade was serving an eviction notice at a home in Mulhall. Wade was flown by helicopter to OU Medical Center, where he died.
> 
> Earlier story:
> 
> ...



See also:

* Police: Facebook Live Killer Takes Own Life*
_April 18, 2017 - Erie police confirmed that Steve Stephens, the suspected gunman in the fatal shooting a Cleveland man that was posted on Facebook, killed himself while being followed by police Tuesday._


> Erie police have confirmed the suicide in Erie on Tuesday of Steve Stephens, the Cleveland resident suspected of fatally shooting a Cleveland man on Sunday and posting video of the slaying on Facebook.  Stephens died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound while driving a white Ford Fusion near Buffalo Road and Downing Avenue around 11:10 a.m., police said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Apr 18, 2017)

waltky said:


> Oklahoma Deputy Killed serving an eviction notice at a home in Mulhall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Lord. The Police don't have a chance. Imagine the planning, the logistics involved. The sheer number of people involved in murdering that cop boggles the imagination. 

First a guy had to rent a house. Then he intentionally didn't pay rent so he would be evicted. Now it is impossible to be tensed and ready to go always so the baddie needed someone at the court who would tell him when the judge signed the order. 

Even that would only tell him to get ready. So they had to have an inside man at the police department. This inside man was able to tell the baddie when the Deputy got the eviction notice. A series of lookouts then reported when the Deputy approached and allowed the baddie to spring the ambush. 

Nah. That is way too complicated. It was a crime of opportunity.


----------



## waltky (May 11, 2017)

Updates on War on Cops...




* Arkansas Sheriff's Deputy Fatally Shot During Traffic Stop*
_May 11, 2017 - Yell County Sheriff's Lt. Kevin C. Mainhart was fatally shot along with two other people Thursday morning and the suspected gunman was in an ongoing standoff with authorities._


> A Yell County, Arkansas Sheriff's deputy was fatally shot along with two other people Thursday morning and the suspected gunman was in an ongoing standoff with authorities.  Lt. Kevin C. Mainhart was shot after he made a traffic stop on Highway 27 near the junction of Slo Fork Road around 7:15 a.m. after spotting a vehicle believed to be associated with an earlier disturbance call, according to KARK-TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Deputy Constable's Killer Committed Suicide*
_April 11, 2017 - A massive manhunt for the killer who ambushed veteran lawman Clint Greenwood came to abrupt end Monday, when investigators discovered their prime suspect had been lying in cold storage at the Harris County morgue._


> After an exhaustive search for a suspect in the brazen slaying that had so far yielded few leads, investigators finally got their break Sunday and identified William Francis Kenny, 64, as the man behind the April 3 attack.  Shortly before they were set to announce publicly they were searching for Kenny, they learned he had killed himself the day after the lawman's death.  Kenny shot himself in the head about 8 a.m. April 4 near Ben Taub General Hospital with a gun just like the one he used to kill the lawman, police said.  "The man was a coward -- a coward in life and death," said Montgomery County Sheriff's Lt. Tim Cannon, Greenwood's close friend since middle school. "This just proves it."
> 
> The incident ended a saga that gripped Houston for the last week, but raised nearly as many questions as it answered.  Kenny's animus appears to have originated from a Valentine's Day incident in 2012 in which his estranged father-in-law called police to say Kenny had threatened him, according to court documents.  No charges were filed against anyone, but the incident nevertheless appeared to consume him.  He wrote letters to the judge in his divorce case and posted rambling grievances on a website, www.fryroad.com, against dozens of officials -- including Greenwood -- from the Harris County Sheriff's Office, the District Attorney's Office and the County Attorney's Office.
> 
> ...



Related:

* More Details Released in Slaying of N.D. Deputy*
_May 3, 2017 - Rolette County Sheriff's Deputy Colt Allery was fatally shot by 28-year-old Melvin Gene Delong in January. _


> North Dakota investigators say the suspect in the January shooting death of a Rolette County sheriff's deputy shot the officer first and that law enforcement was justified in using deadly force.  But the Rolette County state's attorney still considers the case ongoing and open.  The North Dakota Bureau of Criminal Investigation has closed the case on the murder of Colt Allery, a 29-year-old Rolette County sheriff's deputy who was fatally shot by 28-year-old Melvin Gene Delong, of Belcourt, N.D. Documents obtained in a records request by the Herald indicate that Delong fired first in the confrontation.  "The video depicts Deputy Allery being shot in the face and Deputy Allery not firing any shots," the incident reports stated.
> 
> The reports include 77 pages of interviews and dash cam analysis, as well as video and supporting documents. The documents detail how the stop of a suspected stolen Chevrolet pickup turned into a fatal shootout.  A review of a Rolette County deputy's dashcam shows officers stopping the vehicle, reportedly stolen in Devils Lake, at 6:45 p.m. Jan. 18 at a rural intersection about 5 miles northeast of Rolette after pursuing the pickup for several miles. The chase at times exceeded 80 mph, according to initial reports.  OnStar, a vehicle security system, eventually initiated technology to slow the pickup down before it came to a stop near 89th Street Northeast and 42nd Avenue Northeast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 14, 2017)

waltky said:


> Cop killer shot and killed...
> 
> *Cops shoot and kill alleged gunman who murdered rookie Kentucky state trooper*
> _September 14, 2015 - A man suspected of killing a Kentucky trooper was shot and killed by state police early Monday morning, police confirmed to FoxNews.com._
> ...


*This is just one of the ways that LEOs face the chance of being shot or killed..  Law and Order has been slowly degrading over many years.  The training has degraded in to Progressive theory that puts the LEO in to a dangerous conditions that he has no training to handle.  I like taking a kid from the farm and shipping him to China to fight in a war helping China.  The training that to days LEOs get is in theory not practicable.  If the LEO goes to college he gets a heavy dose of Progressive courses from the left and very few classes in practicable   methods that he can use and may save his life.  Criminals act, fast, stealthy and deadly.  *


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2017)

Dan Stubbs said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Cop killer shot and killed...
> ...


Preposterous. 

What liberal ideas had the trooper following the car so closely that a sudden stop by the fleeing suspect caused the crash? What liberal policy or idealism told the cop to follow the fleeing vehicle so closely at high speed that he wouldn't have time to hit the brakes? 

As a guess, since many cops don't wear seat belts because that safety equipment slows them down, I'm going out on the limb and suggesting that the trooper probably wasn't wearing his seat belt. Liberals would have suggested or even mandated that the belts be worn for safety. Having a crash without wearing one would likely stun the trooper or even injur him. So how are the liberals responsible when the cop isn't wearing the seatbelt provided for his safety?

In other words, you are full of shit. Just like all the other war on cops idiots.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 14, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...


*The last part of your post sucks but you do have a point to make.  Most cops wear seat belts exception is when they are in and out of the car during area checks.  I would never get into a high speed chase without one.  I anyone does they are stupid or new to the job or never had to pry a person out of a crushed vehicle that was not wearing one.   The real problem is the training it lack practical training and less shrink classes put on by the Progressive teachers.  I have never attended or seen a great training acd or classes.*


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2017)

Dan Stubbs said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...



Again bullshit. 2017

Look at the numbers. Almost half of the cops who have died this year were auto accidents.

High speed crashes for a variety of reasons generally speaking. Yet this most preventable cause of their deaths is ignored in favor of propaganda and nonsense. Propaganda of blaming some nonexistent war on cops and absolute nonsense like yours about how awful the progressive or liberals are.

Liberals run California. Yet California has some of the strongest laws protecting cops under the Law Enforcement Officers Bill of Rights. Those damned progressives have made it nearly impossible to investigate police misconduct. They really hate the cops right?

You and the rest of the war on police crowd are completely full of shit. Police are outnumbered by about 100 to one. So if there was a war on cops, it would last about a day and a half. Then the war and the cops would be history. It sounds good and plays into the false image of the police defending whatever you want to pretend they are.

Blame the damned progressives or liberals or what ever you want to. But it is all bullshit.

Seattle Washington [EDIT: originally I screwed up and wrote Oregon. Thanks to yiostheoy for pointing out my error.] is a liberal stronghold. They really hate cops there. But when a cop sprayed a man with pepper spray for the crime of walking by she didn't even get a days suspension. Those outrageous damned liberals who hate cops didn't do a damn thing to a lunatic in a badge.


If the progressives actually hated cops the way you suggest they would have trumped up some charges and sent her to jail for that shit. But oh no, they are the bogie man in your illusions.

War on cops my big old butt.

I sincerely hope we don't see a war on cops for real. If you had half the brain you denounce in those same progressives you would hope the same damned thing.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 15, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> Seattle Oregon is a liberal stronghold. They really hate cops there. But when a cop sprayed a man with pepper spray for the crime of walking by she didn't even get a days suspension. Those outrageous damned liberals who hate cops didn't do a damn thing to a lunatic in a badge.
> 
> ...



Sorry but I must not have gotten the memo on this.

When did they move Seattle to Oregon ??


----------



## yiostheoy (May 15, 2017)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *This is just one of the ways that LEOs face the chance of being shot or killed..  Law and Order has been slowly degrading over many years.  The training has degraded in to Progressive theory that puts the LEO in to a dangerous conditions that he has no training to handle.  I like taking a kid from the farm and shipping him to China to fight in a war helping China.  The training that to days LEOs get is in theory not practicable.  If the LEO goes to college he gets a heavy dose of Progressive courses from the left and very few classes in practicable   methods that he can use and may save his life.  Criminals act, fast, stealthy and deadly.  *


The crime rate rises and falls.

Currently it has been falling a bit.

But budgets have fallen dramatically lately and therefore cops roll onto scenes alone more often these days and that's why they get killed a lot -- no backups.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle Oregon is a liberal stronghold. They really hate cops there. But when a cop sprayed a man with pepper spray for the crime of walking by she didn't even get a days suspension. Those outrageous damned liberals who hate cops didn't do a damn thing to a lunatic in a badge.
> ...



You are right. My bad. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 15, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Wash State and Oregon are swing states.

The DEMs inhabit the big cities while the rest of those states are GOP.


----------



## WheelieAddict (May 15, 2017)

'The Drug Whisperer' | Drivers arrested while stone cold sober


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Yes. But let's consider this. The people have a right to assemble and they did so. It started to get out of hand. The police ordered the people to disperse. Again fine so far. Yet the cop hosed down the guy walking by, walking away with pepper spray. I can sort of understand hosing people who aren't leaving with pepper spray. I wouldn't raise a fuss about it. I can even see using tear gas to encourage the reluctant folks to go ahead and leave. 

But when the people are leaving to hose the guy walking by talking on the phone is inexcusable. 

She suffered no punishment. The liberals in charge of the city didn't even look stern as they told her not to do it again.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 15, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> Yes. But let's consider this. The people have a right to assemble and they did so. It started to get out of hand. The police ordered the people to disperse. Again fine so far. Yet the cop hosed down the guy walking by, walking away with pepper spray. I can sort of understand hosing people who aren't leaving with pepper spray. I wouldn't raise a fuss about it. I can even see using tear gas to encourage the reluctant folks to go ahead and leave.
> 
> But when the people are leaving to hose the guy walking by talking on the phone is inexcusable.
> 
> She suffered no punishment. The liberals in charge of the city didn't even look stern as they told her not to do it again.


It is very difficult to discipline or prosecute a cop.

Even an abusive one.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. But let's consider this. The people have a right to assemble and they did so. It started to get out of hand. The police ordered the people to disperse. Again fine so far. Yet the cop hosed down the guy walking by, walking away with pepper spray. I can sort of understand hosing people who aren't leaving with pepper spray. I wouldn't raise a fuss about it. I can even see using tear gas to encourage the reluctant folks to go ahead and leave.
> ...



If there was a war on cops as postulated through this thread then you would think that the abuses would be punished severely by the liberals are in charge.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > *This is just one of the ways that LEOs face the chance of being shot or killed..  Law and Order has been slowly degrading over many years.  The training has degraded in to Progressive theory that puts the LEO in to a dangerous conditions that he has no training to handle.  I like taking a kid from the farm and shipping him to China to fight in a war helping China.  The training that to days LEOs get is in theory not practicable.  If the LEO goes to college he gets a heavy dose of Progressive courses from the left and very few classes in practicable   methods that he can use and may save his life.  Criminals act, fast, stealthy and deadly.  *
> ...



I missed this earlier. I'm sorry it took so long to get to it. 

In short. Baloney. 

In The Post-Ferguson World, Cops Are Now Victims And It's The Public That's Going To Pay The Price




 

Thirty years ago it was far more dangerous to be a cop. A century ago it was more dangerous still. It is safer to be a cop than many other jobs. 

More cops aren't dying. It is the propaganda that hopes to fool you into believing it's more dangerous.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 15, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...


*Nope wrong, I have walked the walk and there are more police shootings, of police, and more of the suspects.  Work for many years and the only one that was shot was  a jailer who shot himself in the leg.  Death was more noted in vehicle accidents ..Shootings not ending in  death  are not reported by the  media most of the time. I don't think Progressive propaganda is in play *


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2017)

Dan Stubbs said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Yeah. You know and have proof that nobody else can see. I just have to take your word for it. 

In fact. Your personal knowledge is so secret that even the Bureau of Labor Statistics doesn't know about it. 

Police Officers Factsheet



 

How is it that nobody seems to know about this extreme increase in injuries and deaths? 

I mean there should be some record other than the lame assed parental because I said so.


----------



## waltky (May 16, 2017)

The Donald honorin' fallen officers...




* Fallen Honored at Peace Officers' Memorial*
_May 15, 2017 - The 36th Annual National Peace Officers' Memorial Service is being held on the West Front of the United States Capitol in Washington, D.C. Monday._


> The 36th Annual National Peace Officers' Memorial Service is being held on the West Front of the United States Capitol in Washington, D.C. Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* President Trump to Light White House Blue to Honor Fallen Officers*
_May 15, 2017 - President Donald Trump announced at a proclamation signing that he'll light the White House blue to honor fallen law enforcement officers as part of Officer Memorial Day Monday._


> President Donald Trump announced at a proclamation signing that he'll light the White House blue to honor fallen law enforcement officers as part of Officer Memorial Day Monday night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

* AG Sessions Pledges Redoubled War on Drugs*
_May 12, 2017 - Attorney General Jeff Sessions is promising to renew the federal government’s war on drugs, saying tough new sentencing policies are necessary to combat what he described as a surge of violent crime in cities._


> The Justice Department on Friday released a memo from Sessions ordering federal prosecutors to pursue the highest charges possible, including those that carry mandatory minimum sentences, for drug offenders.  “If you are a drug trafficker, we will not look the other way,” Sessions said Friday at the Justice Department. “We will not be willfully blind to your conduct.”  Sessions is ending Obama administration policies that told federal prosecutors to avoid charging low-level offenders with crimes that carry heavy mandatory sentences.
> 
> The new Justice Department policy was met with fierce criticism from sentencing advocates, some former federal prosecutors and even some Republicans in Congress who have been pursuing sentencing-reform measures.  “To be tough on crime we have to be smart on crime,” tweeted Sen. Mike Lee (R-Utah). “That is why criminal justice reform is a conservative issue.”
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeK (May 16, 2017)

Anthony Califano, an ironworker and father of a family friend, was crushed to death while working on construction of the Verazanno Narrows Bridge in 1961.  When we arrived at Greenwood cemetery there were dozens of police cars parked outside the fence and a uniformed cop stopped us at the entrance and told us there was no room to park inside because of "the ceremony."

_The ceremony_ was for a New York City cop who was killed when his car went out of control while chasing a speeder on the FDR Drive.  There must have been a hundred uniformed cops in military formation, along with dozens more in civilian clothes, and when the ceremony ended there was a military salute with eight Springfield rifles firing three rounds each.  The ceremony ended with a bagpipe playing _Amazing Grace_ as the military formation marched out.  It was extremely impressive.

Standing around Anthony Califano's grave as he was lowered into it were about twenty people; family, friends, and two members of his union.  There was no firearm salute, no bagpipe, no military formation.  It didn't occur to me at the time that Anthony, like the deceased cop, was killed while serving the public -- unless one believes that constructing the Verazanno Bridge was not an important public service.

That cop wasn't killed while performing heroically on the _Sands of Iwo Jima._  And it didn't happen during a shoot-out with dangerous desperadoes.  Like Anthony Califano, his death was purely accidental.

Something to think about.


----------



## waltky (May 17, 2017)

More cop killings...




* Montana Deputy Fatally Shot During Pursuit*
_May 16, 2017 - Broadwater County Deputy Mason Moore was fatally shot while pursuing a vehicle along U.S. Highway 287 near Three Forks early Tuesday._


> A Broadwater County, Montana Sheriff's deputy was fatally shot while pursuing a vehicle on a highway early Tuesday morning.  Deputy Mason Moore was involved in the pursuit along U.S. Highway 287 near Three Forks around 3 a.m. when the shooting occurred, according to The Bozeman Daily Chronicle.
> 
> Gallatin County Sheriff Brian Gootkin said that local law enforcement and the Montana Highway patrol responded after the deputy lost contact with dispatchers and found the three-year veteran of the force dead on the side of the road.  "This is a tremendously sad day for all of us here in Broadwater County," Broadwater County Sheriff Wynn Meehan told reporters. "It's difficult to adequately describe how devastating it feels to lose one of our own in the line of duty. Our deputy died protecting the citizens of our county and displayed remarkable courage until the very end. His actions will never be forgotten."
> 
> ...



See also:

* Ohio Chief, Two Others Killed; Suspect Dead*
_May 12, 2017 - Kirkersville Police Chief Steven Disario was shot and killed along with two other people in a shooting at a nursing home Friday morning._


> The chief of the Kirkersville Police Department was killed in a shooting Friday morning. Three other people, including the shooter, are dead.  The chief responded to a report of a man with a gun at the Pine Kirk nursing home at 7:50 a.m. in downtown Kirkersville in western Licking County.  He was shot after he entered the nursing home. When authorities entered the nursing home, they found three other people dead. Two victims were employees of the nursing home, and authorities believe the person was the shooter, Licking County Sheriff Randy Thorp said.  Chief Steven Disario, 38, had only been police chief about three weeks, Thorp said.
> 
> In the last communication authorities received from the chief, he said he had the shooter in sight. Thorp said he assumes Disario had engaged the suspect.  Debbie Messer, who lives on E. Main Street, said she heard at least one gunshot. After that, her five dogs “went crazy,” making it difficult to know if there were more fired.  “I was in my driveway,” she said. “My neighbor told me that someone had shot a police officer and to go inside and lock my doors and call 911, and that’s what I did.”  Messer said others apparently called, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 18, 2017)

Ohio Police Chief was ambushed...




*Details Released in Slaying of Ohio Police Chief*
_May 17, 2017 - When Kirkersville Police Chief Steven Eric DiSario pulled into an alley behind the Pine Kirk Care Center on Friday morning, he was killed by a shotgun blast immediately after exiting his cruiser._


> The Licking County coroner's office released its initial findings Monday in the deaths of DiSario, two female employees and the gunman which occurred at the Kirkersville nursing home. Toxicology results will come back in 8 to 10 weeks.  Thomas Hartless, 43, of Utica, identified as the gunman, used the shotgun and a handgun to kill his girlfriend, Marlina Medrano, 46, a nurse who was in the nursing office at Pine Kirk Care Center. Medrano died from multiple gunshot wounds, the coroner's office said.  The third victim, Cindy Jean Krantz, 48, a nurse aide, died from a close range shotgun wound in a nursing home hallway.
> 
> The gunman, Hartless, was found dead in the nursing office from a self-inflicted shotgun wound to the head, the coroner's office said.  The incident started at 7:50 a.m. Friday with a 911 call about an armed man, later identified as Hartless, holding two passersby as hostages behind the Kirkersville nursing home. DiSario was the first law enforcement officer to respond, and in his last radio transmission he said he had the suspect in sight. The village's part-time police chief had only been working for the department for a month and had only been chief for three weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 27, 2017)

Border Patrol Agent dies of stab wounds...




*Border Patrol Agent Dies After Being Stabbed*
_May 25, 2017 - U.S. Border Patrol Agent Isaac Morales died at a hospital Wednesday after being stabbed during an assault while he was off-duty over the weekend._


> A U.S. Border Patrol agent died at a hospital Wednesday after being stabbed during an assault while he was off-duty during the weekend, El Paso police officials said.  Border Patrol Agent Isaac Morales, 30, was fatally wounded when he was stabbed several times in a confrontation in the parking lot of The Union Draft House on Tierra Este Road next to Zaragoza Road, police said.
> 
> Morales was "a kind, big hearted person who has the ability to light up any room with just his smile. Isaac has impacted many people, who can all attest to what an amazing person he is," states an online GoFundMe account set up when he was hospitalized.  Hisaias Justo Lopez, 39, who was initially arrested on a charge of attempted murder, will now face a murder charge, police said. Lopez is being held at the El Paso County Jail on a $500,000 bond.
> 
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (May 27, 2017)

Dan Stubbs said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Not only this but also anyone in any kind of uniform is at risk again, like back in the daze of the Viet Nam War.

I just completely my annual requalification for armed security and they (the instructors) warned us about this.

I prefer to be plain clothes or undercover rather than walking around in a uniform like a LEO or border patrol or a guardsman.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 27, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Well if we could get the cops to stop crashing their cars and dying the war on cops would be over. 

Officer Down has the number of police shot and killed at 18. 2017

During the same time period 385 people have been killed by police. 

Police shootings 2017 database

That means the police have a better than 20 to one kill ratio. That means 20 people are killed by police as opposed to one who is killed by gunfire. 

If you take all causes, including the leading cause of death auto accidents, then you still have a better than seven to one ratio. 

The war seems to be going well for police. 

The idea that it is more dangerous is backed by anecdotal evidence that does not bear up to scrutiny. But it sounds good and is used as an excuse to justify the inexcusable behavior of the thin blue line. 

David Cobb shot Patterson Brown and was convicted of Volentary Homicide. The punishment was three months. If someone shot a cop and got less than three life sentences then we would be inundated with soft on crime posts. 

It's more dangerous to be a commercial fisherman. It's more dangerous to be a lumberjack. It's more dangerous to be a professional driver. Yet we don't bend over backwards to justify their misbehavior because they have a dangerous job. 

I have no difficulty believing one thing. That is the idea that police believe there is a war on them. It fits with the unstable psychology that seems to be a constant in the world of the police.


----------



## waltky (May 29, 2017)

Virginia State Police Special Agent and Mississippi Deputy Killed...




*Virginia State Police Special Agent Dead; Suspect in Custody*
_May 28, 2017 - Virginia State Police Special Agent Michael T. Walter was killed in a shooting Friday._


> A Virginia State Police special agent who was killed in a shooting in Richmond was a 18-year veteran of the force, according to the Virginia State Police.  VSP Special Agent Michael T. Walter of Powhatan County was 45. He was a member of the Bureau of Criminal Investigation's Richmond Field Office Drug Enforcement Section  Walter was riding in a marked Richmond Police Department SUV Friday as part of an ongoing partnership between the two agencies  Walter and the Richmond officer pulled up behind a silver Chevrolet Cobalt that was parked in the wrong direction on a street near the Mosby Court public housing complex around 7:35 p.m.  They approached the car to speak with the occupants. While the Richmond Police officer was talking to the driver, Walter walked over to the passenger side where police say 27-year-old Travis A. Ball was sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Deputy sheriff among 8 killed in Mississippi shooting; 'I ain't fit to live,' suspect says*
_28 May,`17 - Authorities in Mississippi say a suspect is in custody after eight people, including a sheriff’s deputy, were killed in a shooting._


> Mississippi Bureau of Investigation spokesman Warren Strain said the shootings occurred at three separate homes Saturday night in Lincoln County.  Strain says charges have not yet been filed against the suspect and that it would be “premature” to discuss a motive.  It was not clear whether the suspect knew his victims before allegedly killing them.
> 
> However, the suspect himself gave some insight into the events that led to the shootings in an interview with a newspaper.  “I ain't fit to live, not after what I done,” Cory Godbolt told The Clarion-Ledger after his arrest. The newspaper recorded video of the suspect talking as he sat with hands cuffed behind his back on a roadside surrounded by law enforcement officers.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 10, 2017)

Corrections Officer Dies after Incident With Inmate...




* Corrections Officer Dies in Incident With Inmate*
_June 10, 2017 - Corrections Officer Shana Tedder complained of shortness of breath and collapsed after the use of force incident at the Christina Melton Crain Unit. _


> A Texas Department of Correctional Justice officer died following a confrontation with an inmate Friday afternoon.
> 
> Corrections Officer Shana Tedder complained of shortness of breath and collapsed after the use of force incident at the Christina Melton Crain Unit female prison in Gatesville, according to The Killeen Daily Herald.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Driver Describes Scene of Deputy's Slaying*
_June 9, 2017 - The driver of a Toyota Corolla that was pulled over for a traffic stop by Broward Sheriff's Deputy Brian Tephford late on Nov. 11, 2006 took the stand Tuesday to describe the deputy's murder to the jury._


> The driver of a Toyota Corolla that was pulled over for a traffic stop by Broward Sheriff's Deputy Brian Tephford late on Nov. 11, 2006 took the stand Tuesday to describe the deputy's murder to the jury.  Shante Spencer couldn't answer several key questions because, she said, she could not positively identify the shooters and was hiding in panic during the chaos. One shooter had on a dark shirt, she said.  Spencer's testimony did manage to put one of three defendants at the scene of the shooting. She and Eloyn Ingraham were dating at the time and she was driving him home to his apartment in the Versailles Gardens complex in Tamarac, Spencer said.
> 
> Tephford stopped her Toyota because the license tag did not match the car. Spencer told the jury that it was a mixup, but that the tag she was using was not stolen. She said she asked Tephford for permission to call her father to help clear things up.  Ingraham was in Spencer's car throughout the stop, identifying himself as "Kevin" and saying he was not carrying identification, she recalled. Spencer said she was rummaging through her glove compartment for her vehicle's registration and Ingraham was on his cell phone when shots rang out.  "I turned around and started screaming and put my head down," she said. At one point she looked up and saw a shooter with "fire coming from his hand." But she did not see his face, she said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 15, 2017)

Cop killer on the loose...




*Ark. Lieutenant Fatally Shot; Suspect Sought*
_June 13, 2017 - Newport Police Lt. Patrick Weatherford was fatally shot while assisting a fellow officer at a traffic stop._


> A Newport, Arkansas police lieutenant was fatally shot while assisting a fellow officer at a traffic stop Monday evening.  Lt. Patrick Weatherford was in the Remmel Park area west of the Newport High when he responded to the call for assistance around 6:15 p.m., according to The Arkansas Democrat-Gazette.  The 41-year-old officer, who was a 15-year veteran of the force, was transported to Unity Health in Newport where he was pronounced dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Ga. Corrections Officers Killed by Inmates ID'd*
_June 13, 2017 - Putnam County Corrections Officers Christopher Monica and Curtis Billue were killed after their prison bus was hijacked by two inmates Tuesday._


> Two corrections officers were killed after a pair of inmates overpowered them on a prison bus with 31 other prisoners on board in eastern Putnam County early Tuesday.  The Georgia Department of Corrections identified the guards as Christopher Monica and Curtis Billue. Billue joined the department in 2007, with Monica beginning in 2009.  Two armed inmates escaped with the guards’ .40-caliber Glocks.  Authorities were hunting for Ricky Dubose and Donnie Russell Rowe.  Rowe, who is white and in his 40s, stands 6-foot-1 with brown hair and blue eyes. He weighs about 180 pounds. He was serving time in Baldwin State Prison for an armed robbery in Bibb County, according to the Georgia Department of Corrections website.  Dubose is a white male, about 6-foot-1 and weighs about 140 pounds. He was serving time at Baldwin State Prison for armed robbery in Elbert County.  Recent photos show him with tattoos on his face and neck.
> 
> The inmates were last seen after commandeering a passerby’s a four-door, dark green 2004 Honda Civic, with Georgia license plate number RBJ6601 and were headed west toward Eatonton about 6:45 a.m.  The first call for help came in shortly before 7 a.m. Tuesday as inmates apparently took control of a prison bus on Ga. 16 below Lake Oconee, not far from the Hancock County line.  The two prisoners were said to have overpowered the two corrections officers on the transport bus.  At a news conference late Tuesday morning, Putnam Sheriff Howard Sills said the alleged killers took the passerby’s cellphone and took off in his Honda. Sills said the escapees appeared to have ditched the cellphone soon after.  “He happened to be coming along at the wrong time,” Sills said of the carjack victim, a local man. “He stopped. He thought it was a work detail. ... Next thing he knew, two guys approached him armed with pistols. ... He then flaggged down a car.”
> 
> ...



Related:

* 'No Effort Will be Spared' in Hunt for Inmates*
_June 14, 2017 - Officials say that inmates Ricky Dubose and Donnie Russell Rowe overpowered Corrections Officer Christopher Monica and Curtis Billue, killed them and then sped away in a stolen vehicle._


> Gov. Nathan Deal said Tuesday "no effort will be spared" to track down two escaped inmates who police say overpowered two Georgia correctional officers, shot and killed them and then sped away in a stolen vehicle.  "Our heartbreak is matched only in our resolve to bring their murderers to justice," Deal said. "No effort will be spared in pursuit of the killers, and no state resources required in this endeavor will be spared."
> 
> Putnam County Sheriff Howard Sills said the fatal shootings happened before 6 a.m. on Ga. 16 in the middle Georgia county. He said two inmates, identified as Ricky Dubose and Donnie Russell Rowe, overtook guards driving a transport bus, disarmed them and then killed them.  The governor warned residents near Putnam County to be "vigilant and cautious" while the suspects remain at large: "They are extremely dangerous. Anyone with information regarding the whereabouts should immediately contact 911."
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 15, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...


Police are not in the top ten dangerous jobs. I am more likely to die on the job tban a cop is.


----------



## waltky (Jun 17, 2017)

Rough week for Georgia cops...




*Escaped Inmates Sought in Killing of Georgia Corrections Officers Captured in Tennessee*
_June 16, 2017 - Two escaped inmates sought in the killings of two Georgia corrections officers on a prison bus were captured in Tennessee Thursday night. _


> Two escaped inmates sought in the killings of two corrections officer on a Georgia prison bus were captured Thursday in Tennessee after holding an elderly couple captive and leading police on a chase by car and foot, authorities said.  Donnie Rowe and Ricky Dubose were captured in Christiana, Tennessee, Georgia Bureau of Investigation spokeswoman Nelly Miles said.  Police in Shelbyville, Tennessee, responded to a call about a home invasion, where Rowe and Dubose held an elderly couple captive and then fled in the couple's vehicle, Miles said. Officers responded and chased the pair. The inmates got into a wreck, left the vehicle and then led police on a foot chase before both men were taken into custody in the community of Christiana, she said.
> 
> Georgia Department of Corrections Commissioner Greg Dozier said in a news release that he was relieved the two inmates were captured and no longer a threat to the public.  "They will be brought to justice swiftly for their heinous crime against our Officers," he said, also expressing gratitude to all of the law enforcement officers who provided support and assistance in the search for the two men.  Georgia Gov. Nathan Deal applauded the "tireless efforts" of law enforcement but also turned his thoughts to the families of the two officers, saying their pain remains.  "We will do everything in our power to support their loved ones, and we will not forget their sacrifice and service," Deal said.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Off-Duty Deputy Killed in Domestic Dispute*
_June 16, 2017 - Richmond County Sheriff's Cpl. Gregory Cooke was fatally shot Thursday afternoon in south Augusta._


> An off-duty Richmond County Sheriff's deputy was fatally shot Thursday afternoon in south Augusta, according to the sheriff's office.  The officer, Cpl. Gregory Cooke, 43, was a road patrol deputy hired in December 2014. He was taken to AU Medical Center where he was pronounced dead at 4:52 p.m, Coroner Mark Bowen said in a news release.  Bowen said Cooke was shot at least one time in what authorities are calling a domestic dispute. The shooting occurred in the 2400 block of Lennox Road off Windsor Spring Road.
> 
> Paul Jones, who lives four doors from the residence where the officer was shot, told an Augusta Chronicle reporter that he heard about five or six shots fired.  "We were going to Walmart up here but after the shots we just held up for awhile," he said. "I have never seen anything like that on this street."  Four people surrendered to a Burke County Sheriff's deputy who they said they knew, according to Burke County Chief Deputy Lewis Blanchard. Two of the suspects who turned themselves in were cousins, he said. All four were turned over to Richmond County, Blanchard said.
> 
> ...


----------



## POdLibertarian (Jun 21, 2017)

why do you feel that there is a war on cops? what leads you to believe that people hate cops so much that they would wage a war against them?


----------



## waltky (Jun 25, 2017)

Corrections Officers killers to face death penalty...




* Prosecutors Will Seek the Death Penalty for Accused Killers of Corrections Officers*
_June 23, 2017 - The two Georgia convicts accused of killing a pair of corrections officers on a prison bus last week and then escaping were back in Putnam County Wednesday for a first-appearance hearing in court._


> The two Georgia convicts accused of killing a pair of corrections officers on a prison bus last week and then escaping were back in Putnam County Wednesday for a first-appearance hearing in court.  Murder suspects Ricky Dubose and Donnie Rowe, who fled to Tennessee after corrections officers Curtis Billue and Christopher Monica were shot and killed June 13, were whisked back to Georgia in the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> A caravan of five SUVs delivered the men to the Putnam jail shortly before 6 a.m.  "I'm confident they didn't know we were coming," said Putnam Sheriff Howard Sills, who led the group of lawmen who retrieved the fugitives from a jail in Murfreesboro, Tennessee, not far from where the escapees were captured last Thursday.  At Wednesday's hearing, prosecutors, as The Telegraph reported late last week, said they intended to seek the death penalty against Rowe and Dubose. They will file the formal notice later.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Man Convicted in Slaying of Columbus Officer*
_June 23, 2017 - Lincoln S. Rutledge is eligible for the death penalty after a Franklin County jury convicted him Thursday of purposely killing Columbus SWAT Officer Steven Smith last year. _


> Lincoln S. Rutledge is eligible for the death penalty after a Franklin County jury convicted him Thursday of purposely killing a Columbus police officer.  The jurors will return to Common Pleas Court next week for a hearing at which the defense will present mitigating factors in hopes of convincing them to recommend a life sentence rather than death.  The jury deliberated for about 16 hours over three days before finding Rutledge, 45, guilty of aggravated murder in the death of Officer Steven Smith, who was shot in the head during a SWAT standoff outside Rutledge's Clintonville apartment on April 10, 2016.
> 
> In addition to the conviction for aggravated murder, the jury found that Rutledge knew he was shooting at a law-enforcement officer, was attempting to kill two or more people and that he committed the crime to escape detection or apprehension. All of those findings, known as specifications, make him eligible for a death sentence.  If the jury decides that death isn't the appropriate penalty, they must recommend a sentence of life in prison without parole or life with a chance of parole after 25 or 30 years.  A Franklin County jury hasn't recommended a death sentence since 2003.  The jury of seven men and five women also convicted Rutledge of two counts of attempted murder and four counts of felonious assault for other officers who were in the line of fire during the standoff; 10 gun specifications; and one count of aggravated arson for setting his estranged wife's house on fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 26, 2017)

Cop killer killed his cousin first...




* Suspected Cop-Killer Said He 'Smoked' Officer*
_June 26, 2017 - Michael Christopher Mejia is accused of killing his cousin and Whittier Police Officer Keith on Feb. 20._


> The man police believe killed his cousin and a Whittier police officer later the same day described the deadly shootout with police in an interview with sheriff's detectives, according to audio of the interview played in the first of a two-day court hearing Thursday.  Michael Christopher Mejia, 26, of Los Angeles, laid out the timeline of the Feb. 20 shootout in the Friendly Hills area of Whittier to two investigators at a downtown Los Angeles jail.  The shooting left Officer Keith Boyer dead and Officer Patrick Hazel wounded. Mejia was also wounded in the violent encounter.  "I know I smoked this one," Mejia said, apparently referring to Boyer. "Yet the second one. Could not get him."
> 
> Mejia described opening the door of his car, which he had just crashed into another vehicle at the intersection of Colima and Mar Vista Street, to shield himself from the approaching Boyer. But Mejia said he didn't see Hazel standing behind him.  "I opened the door ... to cover myself, but the one in the back, I wasn't focused on him," Mejia said. "I didn't see the one in the back that shot me in the back."  Mejia was charged in March with the murder of Boyer and the wounding of Hazel. He was also charged with the murder of his cousin, Roy Torres, 47, of East Los Angeles.  Police previously said Mejia shot the two officers as he stepped out of the stolen car he had just slammed into a stopped vehicle.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Man Found Guilty in Slaying of Georgia Deputy*
_June 13, 2017 - Jurors deliberated about 30 minutes before finding Christopher Keith Calmer guilty of murder in the 2014 fatal shooting of Monroe County Deputy Michael Norris._


> Jurors deliberated about 30 minutes before finding Christopher Keith Calmer guilty of murder in the 2014 fatal shooting of Monroe County deputy Michael Norris.  Calmer, 49, who also was accused of wounding deputy Jeff Wilson, additionally was found guilty of two counts of aggravated assault on a peace officer, two counts of possession of a firearm during the commission of a felony, and single counts of aggravated battery and criminal attempt to commit murder.  Calmer nodded his head up and down as the verdict for each charge was read aloud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 28, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - hang `em high...





*Suspect in Virginia State Police Special Agent's Slaying Charged With Capital Murder*
_June 28, 2017 - Travis Ball was indicted Wednesday morning on a capital murder charge in the fatal shooting of Virginia Station Police Special Agent Michael T. Walter._


> The man accused of fatally shooting a special agent with the Virginia State Police has been indicted on a capital murder charge.  Travis Ball was arrested after authorities said he shot Special Agent Michael T. Walter in the head during a confrontation the night of May 26, according to The Richmond Times-Dispatch.  The 45-year-old law enforcement officer -- a father of three and a coach at a youth wrestling club -- died early the next morning at VCU Medical Center.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Man Gets 15 Months for Facebook Threat to Blow Up Detroit Police Sergeant's Funeral*
_June 14, 2017 - A man was sentenced to 15 months in prison Friday for threatening on Facebook to blow up the funeral of a slain Detroit police sergeant._


> Deshawn Maurice Lanton, 21, of Detroit, pleaded guilty to conveying false information and hoaxes, according to the office of Acting U.S. Attorney Daniel L. Lemisch.  Lanton posted the threat on a livestream video of Sgt. Kenneth Steil's September funeral that was on the Facebook page of WXYZ (Channel 7), authorities said.  "During the funeral procession at St. Joan of Arc Church in St. Clair Shores, Lanton wrote 'Maybe I should drop a bomb on that building to get rid of the rest of y'all' on the Facebook live page as hundreds of officers marched into the church to pay their respects to the fallen officer," reads a press release from Lemisch's office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 1, 2017)

Other officer has a bullet lodged in his upper torso. He is in serious condition but is expected to survive...




* San Antonio Officer Dies Following Shootout*
_June 30, 2017 - Officer Miguel I. Moreno died after he and another police officer were shot by a suspect who was killed during a shootout Thursday afternoon._


> A San Antonio police officer has died after a shooting Thursday afternoon north of downtown, police said Friday morning.   Officer Miguel I. Moreno, 32, was one of two officers on patrol about 3:40 p.m. in the 200 block of West Evergreen Street, where they attempted to stop two men while responding to a call about a suspicious person.   "It is with heavy hearts that we share that our brother, Officer Miguel I. Moreno, #1603, succumbed to his injuries and passed away at 11:11 hrs.," the department posted to Facebook on Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

* Two San Antonio Police Officers in 'Very Critical' Condition After Shooting*
_June 30, 2017 - As the officers exited their patrol car, a gunman opened fire striking one officer in the head and face and the other in the upper torso Thursday._


> Two San Antonio police officers are in "very critical" condition after they were shot Thursday afternoon north of downtown, police said.  The officers who were on patrol about 3:40 p.m. in the 200 block of West Evergreen Street attempted to stop two people. As the officers got out of the car, one person opened fire striking one officer in the head and face, and the other in the upper torso, police Chief William McManus said.
> 
> The officers returned fire and struck the suspect. All three people were transported to area hospitals, he said.  The other person police were trying to stop was detained immediately, McManus said.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Tennessee Deputy Critical After Being Attacked*
_June 29, 2017 - Robertson County Deputy Josh Wiley is in critical condition after being stabbed with a screwdriver by an inmate at a medical clinic on Wednesday._


> A Robertson County, Tennessee Sheriff's deputy is in critical condition after being stabbed with a screwdriver by an inmate at a medical clinic on Wednesday.  Deputy Josh Wiley was attacked by Rodney L. Cole in a bathroom during a routine visit to the Vanderbilt University Medical Center at 100 Oaks, according to The Tennessean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 5, 2017)

12 year NYPD veteran female officer assassinated in police vehicle...




*NYPD officer assassinated in police vehicle*
_July 5, 2017 | The police officer who was shot in the head while sitting in a police vehicle in the Bronx early Wednesday has died according to law enforcement sources. The officer has been identified as 48-year-old Miosotis Familia._


> A suspect came up and blasted Familia through the window without warning, sources said.  “It was an attempted cop assassination,” one law enforcement source told The Post.  The gunman approached at 12:30 a.m. as Familia sat inside a temporary headquarters vehicle at East 183rd Street and Morris Avenue in Fordham Heights, according to sources.  Familia — a 12-year-veteran who is with the Anti-Crime unit of the 46th Precinct — was rushed to St. Barnabus Hospital, where she was undergoing surgery but could not be saved.  “This is absolutely an unprovoked attack,” said NYPD Commissioner James P. O’Neill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* NYPD Officer Shot and Killed After Being Ambushed in Cruiser*
_July 5, 2017 - A female NYPD officer died after being shot in the face Wednesday morning in the Bronx while sitting in her marked police vehicle with her partner._


> A female NYPD officer died after being shot in the face Wednesday morning in the Bronx while sitting in her marked police vehicle with her partner, according to multiple media reports.  “Based on what we know now, it is clear that this was an unprovoked direct attack on police officers who were assigned to keep the people of this city safe,” Police Commissioner James O’Neill said at a news conference shortly after the shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 5, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> Police are not in the top ten dangerous jobs. I am more likely to die on the job tban a cop is.


Bullshit. You have a target on your back? Employees usually die on the job because they didn't follow safety precautions. Ever heard of OSHA?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Police are not in the top ten dangerous jobs. I am more likely to die on the job tban a cop is.
> ...


Sorry, but the facts are quite clear: police are not in the top ten dangerous jobs. I am.  FACTS are stubborn things!


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 5, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


You are a stubborn thing, you can't even argue the point. And why are you running around rating posts funny like a little girl?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


There is nothing to argue-the FACTS are crystal-clear. I rate your posts funny because I am laughing at your pathetic flailing.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 5, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


I'm laughing at your flailing. You can't argue the facts, raw numbers don't tell the story. Fall off a roof and it's your fault, or the owner.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 5, 2017)

So...you now go from flailing to deflecting. I have no idea what roofers have to do with anything, nor do you.

You would not recognize a fact if it crawled up your nose and did the can-can.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jul 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Police are not in the top ten dangerous jobs. I am more likely to die on the job tban a cop is.
> ...



I see. Now deaths only count if someone else targets the deceased. 

Hookers. They have a far more dangerous job. I doubt you would claim they are not targeted. When they are murdered, you don't see a multi state manhunt to find the killer. 

Cab drivers are targeted. As are clerks in stores. 

Top 10 Most Deadly and Dangerous Jobs in America 2000-2020


----------



## SavannahMann (Jul 5, 2017)

We have another one. At least he's listed on the Officer Down Memorial Page.

Correctional Officer Joe William Heddy, Jr.

Using the argument that all the folks in public safety are targeted, one wonders how the enemy of the police managed to clog Correctional Oficer Joe Heddy's arteries like that. I know, a secret program from the enemy of police and law and all of that to convince them to eat bad food. Yes, that's it. It's all a big conspiracy.

In all honesty, I am sorry that Joe Heddy died. I don't want to see anyone die. Life is too precious, for everyone, to write it off so casually. I could take the mirror image of the cop lovers and argue that Joe did it to himself and there is no one to blame but him. I could be callous and asinine.


----------



## waltky (Jul 9, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - kill the ignorant red-neck...




*Man Convicted in Slaying of Deputy Executed*
_July 7, 2017 - William C. Morva, who was convicted of killing Montgomery County Deputy Eric Sutphin and a hospital security guard in 2006 was executed by injection Thursday night._


> William C. Morva was pronounced dead at the Greensville Correctional Center after the execution occurred without any complications at 9:15 p.m., according to The Richmond Times-Dispatch.  At 9 p.m., Warden Eddie Pearson read Morva the death warrant before asking him, "Mr. Morva, do you have any last words?," to which he replied, "No."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Missouri Joins 27 Other States With 'Blue Alert'*
_July 7, 2017 - Missouri soon will have a system to notify the general public when a law enforcement officer is killed or injured._


> Patterned after the Amber Alert system for missing children, the so-called "Blue Alert" law was signed Thursday by Gov. Eric Greitens, who had championed the idea.  The measure was part of a package of crime-related changes to state law approved by members of the House and Senate in May.  In addition to the Blue Alert plan, the new law creates the crime of illegal re-entry. Those who are deported from the United States for committing a crime and then return and commit a felony would also be guilty of illegal re-entry in Missouri.  The offense would be a class C felony, punishable by three to seven years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 10, 2017)

The killing goes on...




* N.Y. Trooper Fatally Shot During Domestic Call*
_July 10, 2017 - Officials say that Trooper Joel R. Davis was fatally shot by Justin Walters, an active-duty soldier who allegedly killed his wife before the trooper arrived._


> Two people, including a state police trooper, have died after being shot during a domestic incident in Theresa on Sunday evening.  Trooper Jack Keller, a state police spokesman, said that at 8:09 p.m., Justin Walters, 32, of 34371 County Route 46, allegedly shot and killed his wife, whose name was not provided, in the driveway.
> 
> A woman whose family lived near the Walters’ white double-wide trailer went outside after the first shots, and suffered a gunshot wound in the upper torso, Trooper Keller said. The woman was taken to Samaritan Medical Center, Watertown, for treatment of what are believed to be “non-life-threatening injuries.”
> 
> ...



* Dallas Officers Memorialized One Year Later*
_July 10, 2017 - Slain Dallas Police Officers Lorne Ahrens, Michael Krol, Michael Smith and Patrick Zamarripa, and Brent Thompson, an officer for Dallas Area Rapid Transit, were the focus of an outpouring of sorrow and gratitude on the anniversary of the July 7 ambush._


> Commemorations for those who gave their lives and saved lives one year ago in downtown Dallas took place Friday with several ceremonies honoring police.  Slain Dallas Police Officers Lorne Ahrens, Michael Krol, Michael Smith and Patrick Zamarripa, and Brent Thompson, an officer for Dallas Area Rapid Transit, were the focus of an outpouring of sorrow and gratitude on the first anniversary of the July 7 ambush.  Faith Forward Dallas, a coalition of local faith leaders, began the day’s events with a prayer service at Thanks-Giving Square.  In attendance were Dallas police officers, elected officials and Odell Edwards, father of Jordan Edwards, who was killed by a Balch Springs police officer earlier this year.
> 
> Imam Omar Suleiman, a bilingual professor of Islamic Studies at Southern Methodist University, opened the event by calling to mind why protesters had gathered last July 7 after the deaths of Philando Castile in Minnesota and Alton Sterling in Baton Rouge, La.  “When someone becomes violent and decides that it’s their right to take the life of someone else, it doesn’t matter what faith they profess or claim to profess at that point. It doesn’t matter what skin color they have. It doesn’t matter what they’re wearing. At that point, we stand against them, and we stand with their victims,” Suleman said.  Dallas County Judge Clay Jenkins reflected on seeing “grace under fire” as officers ushered him safely into City Hall as shots rang out.  “The actions of one lone assailant brought two diametrically opposed forces — peaceful protest and violence — together in one instant,” Jenkins said. “Still, in this terrible moment, we saw such grace.”
> 
> ...



Related:

* Ohio Officer Shot Repeatedly While Responding to Call*
_July 10, 2017 - Uniontown Police Sgt. David White was shot four times Sunday night by a male suspect while responding to a domestic violence call._


> A Uniontown police officer was shot four times Sunday night by a male suspect while responding to a domestic violence call on Lela Avenue Northwest in Stark County, authorities said.  The male suspect died after officers returned fire.
> 
> Sgt. David White was taken to an Akron hospital in stable condition. He had surgery and “his vitals are good but more procedures will be done,” Chief Harold Britt posted on the police department’s Facebook page.  He asked for the community to pray for the officer and his family.  Britt said the shooting occurred when police responded to the domestic violence call at 10:17 p.m. Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 27, 2017)

Granny says hang the lil' punk...




*16-Year-Old Charged in Slaying Arkansas Officer*
_July 27, 2017 - An arrest affidavit filed in Jackson County Circuit Court states that Derrick Heard told police that he killed Newport Police Lt. Patrick Weatherford._


> Officials say that a 16-year-old boy has confessed to fatally shooting a Newport, Arkansas police officer last month.  An arrest affidavit filed Wednesday in Jackson County Circuit Court states that Derrick Heard told police that he fired the shot that killed Lt. Patrick Weatherford and opened fire on Sgt. Shane Rogers on June 13, according to The Arkansas Democrat and Gazette.
> 
> Tyler Calamese, 18, was previously arrested and Prosecuting Attorney Henry Boyce said he first considered filing capital-murder charges against him. He now faces charges of breaking or entering, theft and providing a weapon to a minor.  "From the beginning, Heard was a suspect," Boyce told reporters. "We never ruled him out. We developed leads after questioning witnesses."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 28, 2017)

Widow of Slain Officer Gives Birth to His Baby Girl...




*Widow of Officer Gives Birth to His Baby Girl*
_July 26, 2017 - The widow of slain NYPD Det. First Grade Wenjian Liu gave birth early Tuesday in Manhattan to a baby girl conceived from sperm retrieved in the hours after he was fatally shot almost three years ago _


> The widow of slain NYPD Det. First Grade Wenjian Liu gave birth early Tuesday in Manhattan to a baby girl conceived from sperm retrieved in the hours after he was fatally shot almost three years ago, the NYPD said.  Pei Xia Chen delivered baby Angelina, called “Angel” for short, early Tuesday at New York-Presbyterian Weill Cornell Medical Center Hospital on the Upper East Side, the NYPD said.  Liu, 32, and his partner, Rafael Ramos, 40, were assassinated as they sat in a police car in Brooklyn on Dec. 20, 2014. Both were shot by Ismaaiyl Abdullah Brinsley, 28, a Baltimore man who later committed suicide in a nearby subway station.  “The past three years have been the most difficult,” said Liu’s mother, Xiu Yan Li, now a doting grandmother, as she spoke at her Brooklyn home Tuesday night. “This is the best news we’ve gotten. It feels like my son came back today. This is like God gave us a gift.”
> 
> Liu’s pregnancy had been top secret, with even the fallen cop’s parents kept in the dark until the baby was born.  “She didn’t want to break her family’s hearts if it wasn’t successful,” said Susan Zhuang, 31, a family friend, adding that she jumped for joy when she heard the news while at work as chief of staff for state Assemb. William Colton (D-Brooklyn).  Li said she was making a pot of sticky rice when her phone rang at about 10 a.m. Her daughter-in-law was calling to telling her she had a granddaughter.  “There were gray clouds,” Li said of life since her son died. “And now the sun has finally come out.”  Soon after the phone call, NYPD vehicles arrived at Li’s W. Sixth Street home, just as they did when Liu was killed. Except this time they were taking Li and her husband, Wei Tang Liu, to the hospital to live out a dream they thought died with their son — meeting little Angelina for the first time.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Bridge to be Named for Fallen N.Y. Trooper*
_July 26, 2017 - A bridge in the town of Milton will bear the name of fallen New York State Police Timothy Pratt, who was killed on the job last year. _


> — A bridge in the town of Milton will bear the name of Timothy Pratt, the state trooper from South Glens Falls who was killed on the job last year.  Pratt died on Oct. 26, 2016, after being hit by an SUV while he was helping a lost semi-trailer driver in front of the trooper barracks in Wilton.  Gov. Andrew Cuomo on Monday signed into law a bill to designate the bridge on county Route 33 (Ballard Road) that carries traffic over the Northway as “New York State Trooper Timothy Pratt Memorial Bridge,” according to a prepared statement from the governor’s office. The bridge is at mile marker 38.8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 10, 2017)

Clinton Mo. cop killer caught...




*Details Released in Slaying of Missouri Officer*
_August 8, 2017 - An audio recording of police dispatches gives insight to just how quickly the traffic stop escalated to the fatal shooting of Clinton Police Officer Gary Michael, as well as the desperate manhunt for his killer._


> "Shots fired, officer hit," broke the silence on police radios seconds after Clinton, Mo., Police Officer Gary Michael pulled an SUV over Sunday evening.  An audio recording of police dispatches gives insight to just how quickly the traffic stop escalated to the fatal shooting of Michael, as well as the desperate manhunt for his killer.  Michael had stopped a 2008 Dodge Nitro for a registration violation about 10:45 p.m. Sunday.  "I'll be on East Green right outside Henry County 911 Dispatch," an officer, presumably Michael, said calmly as he gave the phonetic alphabet for the license plate. "It'll be a dark gray in colored Dodge SUV. Unknown occupants."  Ten seconds later came the word that shots had been fired and an officer had been hit.
> 
> Michael, who had been with the Clinton Police Department for less than a year, was fatally wounded. A manhunt was underway for his accused killer, Ian McCarthy, 39, of Clinton.  The police dispatches from the Henry County Joint Communication Center were captured and archived by Broadcastify.com, an online source of police, fire and other public safety audio streams.  Shortly after the shooting, a dispatcher asked Michael his status. After no response, she advised others that his vehicle was not moving and that it was still parked.  In the frantic moments afterward, officers responded to the area as dispatchers alerted all county units of a dark-colored SUV seen fleeing from the area.  An officer confirmed the shooting.  "Shots fired, officer down, officer down," the officer said. "I repeat, officer down."
> 
> ...



See also:

* Suspect Charged With Murder in Death of Missouri Police Officer*
_August 7, 2017 - Henry County on Monday issued an arrest warrant for Ian McCarthy on charges of murder and armed criminal action in the shooting death of Clinton Police Officer Gary Michael._


> Henry County on Monday issued an arrest warrant for Ian McCarthy on charges of murder and armed criminal action in the shooting death of a Clinton police officer.  A manhunt is underway after Officer Gary Michael, 37, was shot and killed during a traffic stop late Sunday.  The Missouri Highway Patrol is looking for McCarthy, 39, of Clinton. Originally, he was called a person-of-interest in the fatal shooting, but now he is being called a suspect.  It was his Dodge Nitro that was pulled over and later found wrecked near the shooting, said Sgt. Bill Lowe, a spokesman with the Missouri Highway Patrol.  Michael had been with the police department for less than one year, Lowe said.
> 
> Michael is the first officer to die in the line of duty for the department, according to the Officer Down Memorial Page.  "He had always wanted to be a police officer," says Patrol Sgt Bill Lowe, but the opportunity just hadn't presented itself until later in his life.  The search for the McCarthy began in a defined area. Twelve hours after the shooting, the search has moved out across the city limits and Henry County.  The searchers are using a police dog. A helicopter used earlier in the search has stopped flying because of low cloud cover.  Police are getting tips, the Highway Patrol reports.
> 
> ...



Related:

* Suspect in Slaying of Mo. Officer Captured*
_August 9, 2017 - Ian James McCarthy was apprehended about 6:15 p.m. Tuesday walking on a highway a mile south of Bucksaw Resort and Marina in Henry County.[_


> The hunt for a suspected cop killer is over.  Ian James McCarthy of Clinton was apprehended about 6:15 p.m. Tuesday walking on a highway a mile south of Bucksaw Resort and Marina in Henry County.  According to a spokesman for the Missouri State Highway Patrol, a driver spotted McCarthy on an area highway and reported the sighting to police.  McCarthy was apprehended on Missouri Route U shortly thereafter without incident.  "There is a tremendous amount of relief," said Highway Patrol Sgt. Bill Lowe.  According to Lowe, McCarthy was taken to a Kansas City area hospital in stable condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 19, 2017)

Friday night mayhem...




* Florida Police Officer Fatally Shot, Another Critically Wounded*
_August 19, 2017 - Kissimmee Police Officer Matthew Baxter was killed and Sgt. Sam Howard was in grave condition after both men were shot while responding to a call. _


> One officer was shot and killed and another was gravely injured Friday night in what the Kissimmee Police chief said might have been an ambush in McLaren Circle.  Police Chief Jeff O’Dell reported Officer Matthew Baxter was killed and Sgt. Sam Howard was shot and is in grave condition. The uniformed officers were responding to a call at 9:30 p.m. in the area of Palmway and Cypress streets.  “It breaks my heart to have to come speak to you tonight about another senseless tragedy,” O’Dell said.  At least two people were taken into custody and police were searching for a third suspect.  When asked about whether the officers were ambushed, O’Dell said it was too early to say, but it was “leading toward that.”  He said both officers were husbands and fathers.  “This is a tough time for each and every one of us,” O’Dell said.
> 
> Howard was a 10-year veteran of the department and Baxter had been with the Kissimmee department for three years.  Osceola County Commissioner Fred Hawkins Jr. said he couldn’t believe the news.  "It's just awful. We're praying for the families of these officers and for the whole KPD family," he said.  The last officer killed on the job was in 1983 after being shot.  Information about those in custody was not immediately provided.
> 
> ...



See also:

*One Florida police officer is killed, five others are shot across the country within two hours*
_Saturday, August 19, 2017,  A Florida cop was shot dead and another was critically wounded while four other police officers around the country were struck by gunfire within two hours Friday night._


> Officer Matthew Baxter, a three-year veteran with the Kissimmee Police Department, was killed and Sgt. Sam Howard remains in grave critical condition at the Osceola Regional Medical Center after being shot during a routine check, according to Police Chief Jeff O'Dell.   Baxter and Howard responded to reports of a suspicious person near Palmway and Cypress Sts. at 9:27 p.m., O'Dell said.  Within approximately five minutes, Kissimmee police received calls to report that Baxter and Howard had been shot, according to O'Dell.   "It looked like they were surprised," O'Dell said, before adding that the officers were wearing their uniforms and did not return fire.  Three suspects are in custody and a fourth is being sought.
> 
> Police from neighboring departments descended on the scene and multiple agencies are investigating.  Within four hours of the shooting, President Trump, who ran a campaign emphasizing law and order, tweeted, "My thoughts and prayers are with the @KissimmeePolice and their loved ones. We are with you!"   Florida Gov. Rick Scott issued a statement saying he was "hearbroken."  "Our law enforcement officers are true heroes and we will miss these brave Floridians," he wrote.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 19, 2017)

2nd officer shot in Friday night mayhem dies...




*Second police officer shot in Kissimmee dies after Friday night shooting*
_August 19, 2017 - The second of two police officers shot Friday night in Kissimmee in Central Florida has died, the Kissimmee police department posted on Facebook Saturday afternoon.  “It is with heavy heart that we announce the passing of Sergeant Richard “Sam” Howard. Sam succumbed to his injuries this afternoon,’’ the department said in its posting._


> Howard, 36, and Officer Matthew Baxter, 27, were involved in a shootout that began around 9:30 p.m. Friday in Kissimmee when the officers checked out a trio of people in one of the city’s neighborhoods. Baxter began to scuffle with one, Kissimmee Police Chief Jeff O’Dell told reporters Saturday morning. Howard, who arrived as a backup, became involved and both officers were struck by gunshots.  Neither had time to return fire, O’Dell said. Baxter, a three-year veteran, died Friday night; Howard, a 10-year veteran, died on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Second officer dies in Florida police shooting*
_Sat August 19, 2017 -     Police say Sgt. Richard "Sam" Howard died Saturday afternoon; Everett Glenn Miller charged earlier in killing of police Officer Matthew Baxter_


> A second Florida police officer has died from wounds he suffered in a shooting Friday night, Kissimmee police said on its Facebook page.
> Sgt. Richard "Sam" Howard died Saturday afternoon, a day after Officer Matthew Baxter died at the scene of a shooting in the central Florida city near Orlando.  Earlier Police Chief Jeff O'Dell said Everett Glenn Miller, 45, had been charged with first-degree murder in Baxter's killing.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2017)

WOrd is it was motivated by the false Charlottesville narrative....more blood on libs hands


----------



## The Great Goose (Aug 19, 2017)

These are dark days.


----------



## waltky (Sep 7, 2017)

Officer Dies 29 Years After Shooting...





* Chicago Officer Dies 29 Years After Shooting*
_September 7, 2017 - Chicago Officer Bernie Domagala, who was seriously wounded after he was shot during a hostage situation on July 14, 1988, died from complications from his injuries on Sept. 5._


> A Chicago police officer who was seriously wounded after he was shot while on duty 29 years ago died from complications from his injuries on Sept. 5.  Officer Bernie Domagala responded to a hostage situation at 7237 South Stony Island Avenue on July 14, 1988 before the shooting occured, according to the Chicago Police Memorial Foundation.  He had taken a defensive position at the corner of the garage of the residence and looked around the corner at the house. That's when the suspect fired his weapon, hitting Domagala above his eye in the forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Sep 11, 2017)

Latest outrage in the war on the citizenry. 

Police officer uses "civil forfeiture" to take all of the money out of a hot dog vendor's wallet - Streamable

Cops stealing money out of the wallet of a hot dog vender.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 21, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> Latest outrage in the war on the citizenry.
> 
> Police officer uses "civil forfeiture" to take all of the money out of a hot dog vendor's wallet - Streamable
> 
> Cops stealing money out of the wallet of a hot dog vender.



America is a Nation of laws. America is not a third world country where people do whatever they feel like doing...in this case disregarding food vendor permit laws that help to insure the HEALTH of citizens purchasing food from street vendors.

Peace.


----------



## SavannahMann (Sep 21, 2017)

AveryJarhman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Latest outrage in the war on the citizenry.
> ...



Yes America is a nation of laws. The appropriate action in that case using the law, is to issue a citation, and let the hod dog vender appear in court, and let the Judge decide if a fine is warranted, or other penalties as permitted by law. Bogarting the cash out of his wallet is theft. Civil Forfeiture is theft. Armed robbery under the authority of the State.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 22, 2017)

How is the cop any different from Whitey Bulger?  Well...aside from having OFFICIAL instead of just tacit approval.


----------



## waltky (Sep 24, 2017)

Suspect pleads not guilty in Fatal Shooting of Off-Duty Missouri Police Officer...




*Suspect Charged in Fatal Shooting of Off-Duty Missouri Police Officer*
_ September 22, 2017 - Sean D. Steward pleaded not guilty to second-degree murder and assault in the Aug. 20 fatal shooting of off-duty Lee's Summit Police Officer Thomas Alvin Orr III._


> A 22-year-old man charged with firing handgun into a crowd during a party in Westport and killing an off-duty Lee’s Summit police officer made his first court appearance on Thursday.  The court entered a plea of not guilty for Sean D. Steward of Kansas City to second-degree murder and assault in the Aug. 20 fatal shooting of Thomas Alvin Orr III.  Seward looked down as Circuit Court Judge Mary Weir read the criminal charges. Bond remained at $500,000.
> 
> Orr, 30, was fatally shot at a day party at Californos restaurant at 41st Street and Pennsylvania inside the entertainment district. Police said Orr, who also was a middle school resource officer, was not the intended target.  According to court records, a witness told investigators that they saw Steward fire a handgun and run down a flight of stairs and out of the bottom lower entrance of the restaurant.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 29, 2017)

Suspected cop killer caught...




*Georgia man suspected of killing officer caught after manhunt*
_Sept. 29, 2017  -- Authorities in Georgia said they arrested a man suspected of shooting two officers, killing a detective, before fleeing and prompting a manhunt Friday._


> Police said Brandon Spangler, 31, pulled out a handgun and opened fire on Cedartown, Ga., officer David Goodrich and detective Kristen Hearne. The officers were responding to a report of a suspicious vehicle around 6 a.m. when Spangler and 22-year-old Samantha Roof approached them from nearby woods, Georgia Bureau of Investigation Director Vernon Keenan said.  Goodrich was shot in his bulletproof vest and was treated for injuries. Hearne died from her injuries.  "It was more or less an ambush," Polk County police Chief Kenny Dodd said at a news conference. "[Spangler] drew the gun before they knew what happened."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Officer Kristen Hearne Killed During Investigation*
_September 29, 2017_


> This morning, Officer Kristen Hearne was serving as backup to Officer David Goodrich in an investigation of a suspicious vehicle on Santa Claus Road near Highway 100 between Cedartown and Cave Spring.   Seth Spangler and Samantha Roof came out of the woods and began having words with the officers.  At some point, Spangler pulled out a handgun and shot both officers.  Officer Goodrich was wearing a bulletproof vest and survived the shooting.  Officer Hearne, a detective, was not wearing a vest at the time of the shooting.  Officer Goodrich was a retired EMT and tried to administer first aid to Officer Hearne.  Unfortunately Officer Hearne did not survive the shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 4, 2017)

Lafayette Police Cpl. Michael Paul Middlebrook killed responding to a call Sunday in Louisiana...




*More Details Released in Slaying of Louisiana Police Officer
October 2, 2017 - Lafayette Police Cpl. Michael Paul Middlebrook was killed responding to a call Sunday.*


> A Lafayette police officer was shot and killed Sunday night at a convenience store on Moss Street by a gunman who was soon taken into custody, said State Police spokesman Master Trooper Brooks David.  Cpl. Michael Paul Middlebrook, a 9-year veteran with the Lafayette Police Department, died Sunday night in the incident, said Lafayette police spokesman Cpl. Karl Ratcliff.  Two other people were injured in the shooting but are expected to survive, David said.  Police were called to the Big Boy Discount Zone around 10:30 p.m. Sunday about an aggravated assault with a gun, but  the call was upgraded to a shooting before officers arrived, David said.  When police arrived, gunfire was exchanged with a shooter, David said, with at least one bullet striking and killing Middlebrook. The shooter has not been identified.  State Police were called in to investigate the shooting.
> 
> Avery Cross, 29, went to the convenience store, 3601 Moss St., to buy a drink minutes before the Lafayette police officers arrived, he said Monday morning. The front doors to the shop were locked, which was uncharacteristic for the 24-hour store, he said, but soon a store employee came out front to explain there had been a shooting, even pointing out the bullet holes in the window.  A cashier had been injured in the shooting and was in the bathroom waiting for help, Cross said he was told.  Css said soon after two officers showed up, and one went inside to check on the injured employee. Cross said no one knew the gunman was inside the store.  "The cop didn't know that the (armed) guy was still in there," Cross said. "So when he walked in, the guy popped out and started shooting."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 9, 2017)

Suspected druggie student shoots, kills police officer...

*Texas Tech Police Officer Killed, Campus On Lockdown*
_October 09, 2017 — Texas Tech University in Lubbock was placed on lockdown after a campus police officer was shot and killed._


> University spokesman Chris Cook said campus police made a student welfare check Monday evening and, upon entering the room, found evidence of drugs and drug paraphernalia. Officers then brought the suspect to the police station for standard debriefing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Oct 10, 2017)

David_42 said:


> More stupid hysteria from the right. Cop deaths are the lowest in decades.


True.  And the majority of them somehow involve drug law enforcement.  

The War On Drugs is and has been one of this Nation's most self-defeating, counterproductive problems.  Ending it would result in widespread improvements in our social order.


----------



## SavannahMann (Oct 11, 2017)

waltky said:


> Suspected druggie student shoots, kills police officer...
> 
> *Texas Tech Police Officer Killed, Campus On Lockdown*
> _October 09, 2017 — Texas Tech University in Lubbock was placed on lockdown after a campus police officer was shot and killed._
> ...



Let me get this straight. The cop believed the campus was a gun free zone and didn’t search the suspect? He must have used an electric razor to shave or he would have certainly cut his own throat every morning. That wasn’t war on police. That was just stupid.


----------



## waltky (Oct 14, 2017)

New Orleans Police Officer Fatally Shot While on Patrol, North Carolina Corrections Employees Slain...




*New Orleans Police Officer Fatally Shot While on Patrol*
_October 13, 2017 - The police officer shot to death early Friday in New Orleans East was 29-year-old Marcus McNeil, who leaves behind a wife and two children._


> The police officer shot to death early Friday in New Orleans East was 29-year-old Marcus McNeil, who leaves behind a wife and two children, according to authorities.   McNeil's mother said she learned about her son's slaying shortly after it happened. She politely excused herself after a brief conversation with a reporter, saying, "I just need to be with my family."  Authorities have released little information about the incident that left him dead. But they said McNeil and three of his colleagues were on some sort of patrol when they encountered a 30-year-old man who shot at them near the intersection of Tara Lane and Lake Forest Boulevard.  McNeil was struck several times and taken to University Medical Center, where he died. At least one officer shot the suspect, Darren Bridges, who hid in a nearby apartment before surrendering and being taken to the hospital himself.
> 
> A man living near the scene of the shootings, Ronald Thomas, said he saw the violence, and he recalled gunfire erupting on the officers before they had even stepped out of at least one unmarked car. Thomas said he thought there could have been two unmarked cars on the scene, and it appeared the gunfire erupted after a traffic stop.   "When the first two got out, he opened fire on them," Thomas recalled. "They didn't really have a chance ... because he fired on them before they could get the door open."  New Orleans Magazine profiled McNeil as part of a story on a police recruit class that graduated on April 2, 2015. His wife, Brittiny, said in that story that her husband had "always wanted" to join NOPD because of his desire to make a difference in a city plagued with crime and poverty.
> 
> ...



See also:

*North Carolina Corrections Employees Slain*
_Oct. 13, 2017 - Corrections Officer Justin Smith and Corrections Enterprises Manager Veronica Darden were killed and three others were critically injured Thursday during an attempted escape._


> Two prison employees were killed and three others critically injured Thursday during an attempted escape at Pasquotank Correctional Institution.  The attempted breakout from the prison in Elizabeth City began around 3 p.m. when inmates set a fire in the prison’s sewing plant, where about 30 inmates produce embroidered logo items, safety vests and other items for government agencies and nonprofits, the North Carolina Department of Public Safety said.  Several inmates tried to escape as the fire was being extinguished, but they were unsuccessful, officials said. The prison was put on lockdown, with all inmates accounted for.
> 
> DPS identified the employees who died as Correctional Officer Justin Smith, 35, who provided security in the sewing plant, and Correction Enterprises manager Veronica Darden, 50, who supervised inmates working in the plant.  Three other prison employees remain hospitalized in critical condition, and seven others were treated and released, according to DPS. Four inmates were also treated for injuries.  Over emergency radio, first responders could be heard describing the scene:  “Be advised, we do have a mass casualty incident. I have multiple patients,” said one. “Some of them are critical. … There are probably no more than two critical. But I have many, many patients.”
> 
> ...



Related:

*Texas Tech Police Officer Fatally Shot by Suspect Inside Police Station Identified*
_Oct. 10, 2017 - A Texas Tech University police officer was shot and killed Monday night at the Police Department's headquarters, prompting a lockdown at the Lubbock school that lasted for more than an hour as officials searched for the gunman._


> University police made a welfare check at a student's room earlier in the night and found evidence of drugs and drug paraphernalia, school spokesman Chris Cook said. Authorities haven't said what led to the welfare check.  Hollis A. Daniels III was taken to the police station on a drug charge. According to an arrest-warrant affidavit, Daniels — who was not wearing handcuffs — was standing near an officer in the department's briefing room while he completed paperwork for Daniels' arrest.  Another officer left the room and heard a bang. When he came back in, he saw the officer — identified Tuesday as Floyd East Jr. — fatally shot in the head. His service weapon was still in the holster, but Daniels and the officer's body camera were gone.  He ran off but was captured near the Lubbock Municipal Auditorium when a Texas Tech officer tackled him, Lubbock police said. Police found a loaded .45-caliber pistol and a police body camera nearby.  East told officers "that he was the one that shot their friend," the affidavit says.
> 
> During an interview later, Daniels said he messed up and did "something illogical," according to the affidavit.  The campus and the Texas Tech University Health Sciences Center were placed on lockdown as police searched for Daniels. The lockdown was lifted about 9:30 p.m. after he was taken into custody.  Daniels, of Seguin, was being held Tuesday at the Lubbock County jail on a charge of capital murder of a peace officer. His bail is set at $5 million.  Gov. Greg Abbott extended his condolences to the family of the officer killed in the shooting, and said he has mobilized the Texas Department of Public Safety to offer any assistance needed.  "As the Texas Tech campus deals with this heartbreaking tragedy, Cecilia and I pray for the continued safety of the students and the entire community," he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 14, 2017)

waltky said:


> New Orleans Police Officer Fatally Shot While on Patrol, North Carolina Corrections Employees Slain...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black on black crime...


----------



## waltky (Oct 20, 2017)

Dindu Nuffin gets his just reward...




*Cop-Killer Put to Death in 1997 Slaying of Alabama Police Officer*
_Oct. 20, 2017 - The state of Alabama on Thursday executed Torrey McNabb for the Sept. 24, 1997 murder of Montgomery Police Cpl. Anderson Gordon III._


> It was the fifth execution Alabama has conducted since January 2016, and took place almost exactly 20 years after McNabb shot and killed Gordon.    McNabb expressed defiance shortly before the execution began at 8:56 p.m. Thursday night, speaking to family members through a glass window.  "Mom, sis, look at my eyes," he said. "I've got no tears in my eyes. I'm unafraid . . . to the state of Alabama, I hate you m-----f-----s. I hate you."  McNabb, strapped to a gurney, raised both middle fingers toward witnesses galleries as the execution began. He appeared to be breathing for the first 20 minutes of the execution and moved slightly.
> 
> At 9:17 p.m., McNabb raised his right arm and rolled his head in a grimace before falling back on the gurney. Witnesses in the room -- including McNabb's two sisters and two attorneys -- expressed concerns he was not unconscious.    He was pronounced dead at 9:38 p.m. after an execution that lasted approximately 35 minutes. Speaking Thursday evening, Alabama Department of Corrections Commissioner Jeff Dunn said they followed proper procedures.   "I’m confident he was more than unconscious at that point," he said. "Involuntary movement is not uncommon. That’s how I would characterize it."
> 
> ...



See also:

*Man suspected of shooting six people - three fatally - in Maryland, Delaware taken into custody*
_Oct. 19,`17 -- A man suspected in a workplace shooting in Harford County that killed three people and critically injured two others was in custody Wednesday night after a multi-state manhunt. State and federal authorities located Radee L. Prince_


> A man suspected in a workplace shooting in Harford County that killed three people and critically injured two others was in custody Wednesday night after a multi-state manhunt.   State and federal authorities located Radee L. Prince, 37, late Wednesday in Delaware, the Harford sheriff's office confirmed. The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives confirmed the arrest occurred in Newark, Del., "without incident."  Further details of his arrest were not immediately available.
> 
> Prince is believed to have shot five people about 9 a.m. Wednesday at a kitchen countertop company in an Edgewood business park where he had worked for the past four months, police said.  The five victims were all employees of the business, Advanced Granite Solutions. Prince also is alleged to have later shot another person in Delaware.  "There's an individual out there on the loose who's committed one of the most heinous acts in our county; we certainly consider him armed and dangerous," said Harford County Sheriff Jeffrey Gahler.  Gahler called the shooting "a targeted attack, limited to that business."   Later in the day, however, police in Wilmington, Del., said Prince was also being sought in connection with a shooting that occurred around 10:45 a.m. at a used car dealership there.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 23, 2017)

Ohio Police Officer Fatally Shot Responding to Domestic Incident...




*Ohio Police Officer Fatally Shot Responding to Domestic Incident*
_Oct. 22, 2017 - Girard Police Officer Justin Leo died while in surgery at St. Elizabeth Youngstown Hospital._


> A 31-year-old police officer was shot and killed Saturday night while responding to a domestic situation in Trumbull County.  Officer Justin Leo died while in surgery at St. Elizabeth Youngstown Hospital, said James Melfi, the mayor of Girard, according to The Vindicator. Girard is a suburb just northwest of Youngstown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Oct 31, 2017)

Two detectives had their careers placed in jeopardy when the Grand Jury decided to charge them with Rape. (As an aside, when the Grand Jury declines to charge the cops for killing someone, that somehow proves they are absolutely innocent. Does that mean that the Grand Jury charging these two cops means they are absolutely guilty?)

Two NYPD cops indicted for 'raping 18-year-old woman' | Daily Mail Online

The Detectives claim that the sex was consensual, in the back of the van, while the woman was being arrested for possession of drugs. According to the cops, the Prosecutor should not have charged them since the woman dressed provocatively. She was asking for it you see. 

America’s finest defenders of whatever it is they are supposed to be protecting us from have been indicted. Of course, their long history of service will be taken into account when they are are trial. 

But there is one thing I wonder about. The two cops say it was completely consensual. She was asking for it. Am I supposed to believe this was the first time something like this happened? Because it seems a little odd that two men would feel comfortable jumping into a threesome in the back of a police van. Neither of them felt it would be wrong to jump into some sort of sordid threesome as the woman was on her way to booking right? 

Ewww. Just Ewww.


----------



## waltky (Nov 2, 2017)

North Carolina Corrections Officer Dies Weeks After Prison Attack...




*North Carolina Corrections Officer Dies Weeks After Prison Attack*
_October 31, 2017 - Corrections Officer Wendy Shannon died Monday night from injuries she suffered during an Oct. 12 inmate escape attempt at Pasquotank Correctional Institution in Elizabeth City that left two other prison employees dead._


> Correctional Officer Wendy Shannon died Monday night from injuries she suffered during an Oct. 12 inmate escape attempt at Pasquotank Correctional Institution in Elizabeth City.  She is the third prison employee to die as a result of the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 3, 2017)

Department of Justice declares war on police. 

N.J. police chief said black people are ‘like ISIS’ and he’d like to be ‘on the firing squad,’ feds say

Or something.


----------



## waltky (Nov 6, 2017)

Off-Duty D.C. cop killed...




*Off-Duty D.C. Officer Slain*
_Nov. 6, 2017 - An off-duty Washington police officer was killed and a woman was wounded Saturday in a shooting in West Baltimore._


> At about 12:45 a.m., officers found the two shooting victims in the 2800 block of Elgin Ave. in the Panway/Braddish Avenue neighborhood.  Tony Anthony Mason Jr., 40, who lived in Baltimore, was found with gunshot wounds to his body, according to police. Mason is a sergeant with the Metropolitan Police Department in Washington and was off duty when the shooting occurred. The D.C. Police Union could not immediately be reached for comment.  He was taken to an area hospital where he died.
> 
> The second victim, a 43-year-old woman, was shot in her leg, police said, and treated at a hospital.  Police said investigators believe the victims were inside a parked car when an unknown suspect approached, began shooting, then fled, police said.  The Metropolitan Police Department said Mason was a 17-year veteran of the force. He lived near the Frankford area of Baltimore, according to public records. There was no answer at the phone listed for the address.
> 
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't see a war on cops...I see knee jerk reactions by some guys who feel cops are a threat to their lives based on the highly publicized accounts of unarmed folks being murdered by cops. Some may opt to shoot first ..before the cop shoots them. Given the
Present state of  citizen/cop relations.Self defense might be more of a factor in these latest shootings than a war on cops.  For those suspects who are taken alive...the argument that they feared for their lives would be just as viable as the same argument
used by a number of cops who were tried for murder.


----------



## waltky (Nov 10, 2017)

Cop-Killer Convicted in Slaying of NYPD Officer...





*Accused Cop-Killer Convicted in Slaying of NYPD Officer*
_November 10, 2017 - A jury convicted a Demetrius Blackwell Thursday of first-degree murder in the fatal shooting of NYPD Police Officer Brian Moore._


> A jury convicted a Queens man Thursday of first-degree murder in the fatal shooting of Brian Moore, an NYPD officer from Long Island.  The Queens district attorney’s office said the jury deliberated for two hours over two days before convicting Demetrius Blackwell in the death of Moore, 25, of Plainedge, who died two days after he was shot in the head on May 2, 2015.  The panel of five men and seven women also found Blackwell, 37, guilty of first-degree attempted murder for shooting at Moore’s partner, Officer Erik Jansen, who was not hurt, and second-degree criminal possession of a weapon.  Blackwell faces a maximum of life in prison without parole. Sentencing is set for Dec. 12.
> 
> Many of Moore’s brothers and sisters in blue packed the courtroom as the verdict was read, while a group of court officers stood around Blackwell.  Moore’s father, Raymond Moore, a retired NYPD detective sergeant, nodded his head in approval as the first-degree murder verdict was announced.  Blackwell said, “I love you,” to someone in the courtroom as a court officer escorted him out.  During the trial, Queens prosecutors said Moore was shot after he and Jansen, who were working in the anti-crime unit, became suspicious of Blackwell when they spotted him walking on a Queens Village street.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Suspect Sentenced in Shooting of Florida Deputy*
_ November 10, 2017 - Andrew Coffee Jr. snapped at Indian River County Deputy Christopher Lester in court before being sentenced to life in prison on Thursday._


> A hostile criminal defendant surprised a packed courtroom when the Gifford man snapped at the Indian River County sheriff’s deputy whom he was convicted of trying to gun down, then cursed at a prosecutor before a judge ordered the habitual offender to spend the rest of his life in prison.  In a tense courtroom Thursday, Andrew Coffee Jr., 54, also received an additional sentence of 30 years for possession of a firearm by a convicted felon. He had been convicted by a jury on Nov. 1 of attempted first-degree murder of a law enforcement office.
> 
> Coffee delivered his outbursts after Deputy Christopher Lester took the witness stand to testify that Coffee deserved the maximum sentence for attempting to kill him during a post-midnight traffic stop in December 2015.  “I was nice, I was polite,” Lester testified, directing his comments at Coffee while recounting the traffic stop on Dec. 18, 2015, in which Coffee punched Lester to the ground and began emptying his .357-caliber magnum revolver at the deputy.  “I fought back and I won,” Lester testified.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 11, 2017)

Killed in a shootout with a suspect...




*Canada Police Constable Slain*
_Nov. 8, 2017 - Abbotsford Police Constable John Davidson was shot and killed in a shootout with a suspect. _


> An Abbotsford, Canada police officer was shot and killed in a shootout with a suspect in a parking lot Monday morning.  Constable John Davidson responded with other officers after receiving a call around11:35 a.m. about a possible stolen vehicle in the parking lot of a strip mall in the 3200 block of Mount Lehman Road, according to The Vancouver Sun.
> 
> The suspect, identified as 65-year-old Oscar Ferdinand Arfmann, allegedly stole a 2016 Ford Mustang from the nearby MSA Ford dealership on Saturday during a test drive. The car was spotted by dealership employees, who contacted police and boxed the car.  Police say Arfmann returned to the vehicle carrying a shotgun and began shooting at the employees and bystanders.
> 
> ...



See also:

*'Selfless' Texas Trooper Killed in Fiery Crash Mourned*
_November 6, 2017 - Texas Trooper Thomas Nipper died Saturday after a fiery crash during a traffic stop he was conducting on Interstate 35 in Temple._


> A Texas state trooper died Saturday after  a fiery crash during a traffic stop he was conducting on Interstate 35 in Temple, authorities said.  Thomas Nipper, 63, was on the shoulder of southbound Interstate 35 about 3 p.m. when his car was struck from behind by a pickup. He was taken to Baylor Scott & White Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead.  Nipper's patrol car was on fire when a Temple Fire and Rescue unit arrived about 3:15 p.m., spokesman Thomas Pechal told the Temple Daily Telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 16, 2017)

Sad. Murderer still on the loose? Hope the citizens turn him in.

https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/baltimore-cop-dies-after-being-shot-in-the-head/


----------



## waltky (Nov 17, 2017)

Shot in the head while investigating a murder...




*Baltimore Homicide Detective in 'Grave Condition' After Being Shot in the Head*
_November 16, 2017 - Baltimore Police Commissioner Kevin Davis said the “cold, callous” shooter was still at large Wednesday night and that there is a $64,000 reward for information leading to his arrest._


> A Baltimore homicide detective was shot in the head Wednesday afternoon while investigating a killing near a notoriously violent intersection in West Baltimore, police said — an attack that stunned officials and residents already beleaguered by the city’s unrelenting violence.  Police Commissioner Kevin Davis, speaking outside the Maryland Shock Trauma Center Wednesday night, said the 18-year veteran was in “very, very grave condition.” He did not release the detective’s name, but said he is a husband and father of two.  Davis said the detective was in the 900 block of Bennett Place in Harlem Park at about 4:30 p.m. when he observed a man “engaged in suspicious behavior.” The detective tried to start a conversation with the man, Davis said, and was shot in the head.  The detective’s partner was nearby and came to his aid, police said.
> 
> Davis said the “cold, callous” shooter was still at large Wednesday night, but wouldn’t be for long. Authorities said there is a $64,000 reward for information leading to his arrest.  “With this community, we’re going to identify him, we’re going to arrest him, and we’re going to ensure justice is done,” Davis said.  Gov. Larry Hogan said on Twitter that the “individual responsible for this heinous crime will be found, charged, and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.”  “Baltimore Police has our full support as they track down this violent criminal and bring him to justice,” he said.
> 
> ...



See also

*Baltimore Detective Shot in the Head Dies*
_Nov. 16, 2017 - Baltimore Police Detective Sean Suiter, who was shot in the head while investigating a killing Wednesday afternoon, was taken to Maryland Shock Trauma, where he died Thursday._


> Baltimore Police Det. Sean Suiter was an 18-year veteran of the force who spent the last two years investigating homicides during the city’s historic spike in killings.  Police say Suiter was investigating another killing in West Baltimore Wednesday afternoon when he was shot in the head. He was taken to the Maryland Shock Trauma Center, where officials say he died just after noon Thursday.  Suiter was married, with two children.  Police Commissioner Kevin Davis said Wednesday night that the detective “was just doing his job on behalf of this city” when he was shot.  “And that’s what he’s been doing for 18 years,” Davis said.
> 
> Police say Suiter was working in the Harlem Park neighborhood of West Baltimore on Wednesday to when he saw a man acting suspiciously. The detective approached the man, police said, and was shot. Police continued to search for the shooter Thursday.  Rick Willard, a retired officer, led a drug squad in the Western District of which Suiter was a member.  “He was not only a good cop, he was smart and smiled a lot,” Willard said. “Everyone that worked with him loved him. Even when you were down he would smile what his mischievous smile and make everyone happy and feel at ease.  “He is one of the best officers I ever worked with, and it breaks my heart.”
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 17, 2017)

waltky said:


> Shot in the head while investigating a murder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn’t it odd that cops are rushed to the hospital no matter how lifeless they are while we the citizenry are left in a heap if we aren’t screaming in agony?


----------



## waltky (Nov 18, 2017)

Pennsylvania Police Officer Fatally Shot during a traffic stop...




*Pennsylvania Police Officer Fatally Shot*
_Nov. 17, 2017 - A police officer died after he was shot during a traffic stop in New Kensington Friday night._


> Acting as a spokesman for New Kensington police, Lower Burrell Chief Tim Weitzel confirmed the officer's death. He declined to name the man and the police department he worked for.  The officer was shot in the chest during a traffic stop, according to emergency radio transmissions.  Numerous first responders were sent to the scene in the 1200 block of Leishman Avenue at about 8:10 p.m., according to Westmoreland County 911.  In a series of alerts, police instructed other departments to look for a tan, medium to small-sized SUV, possibly an older model Jeep, "involved in an officer's shooting."  They warned police to use "extreme caution" when approaching the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 18, 2017)

I tell ya wut, one time I was going over to ask a friend about some pavers after working all day, the customer wanted some terracing, and that's not my thing. So I'm going over there, it ain't far, and I notice there's this vehicle following me. So, so as not to lead them to my friend's house, I drove down to the dead end, acted like I was gonna turn around, and jumped out at them. They had no badges, plain clothes, I was angry.

They asked to search my vehicle, that wasn't happening. It turned out one of the roomies in a house I was at was dealing some drugs I guess. 

I was mad, who is this followin' me? Lucky I didn't grab that knock 'em pipe out the bed.


----------



## waltky (Nov 20, 2017)

Martinez apparently was struck in the head...




*U.S. Border Patrol agent killed while on patrol in Texas*
_Nov. 19, 2017  -- A U.S. Border Patrol agent died Sunday after sustaining injuries while in the Big Bend Sector, U.S. Customs and Border Protection said._


> Agent Rogelio Martinez and his partner were responding to activity while on patrol near Interstate 10 in the Van Horn Station area in Texas when his partner reported they were both injured and in need of assistance, CBP said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*U.S. Border Patrol Agent Killed in Texas*
_Nov. 20, 2017 - U.S. Border Patrol Agent Rogelio Martinez was killed and his partner was seriously injured after responding to suspicious activity in the west Texas Big Bend area Sunday._


> One U.S. Customs and Border Protection agent was killed and another seriously injured Sunday while responding to suspicious activity in the west Texas Big Bend area, officials said.  Agent Rogelio Martinez, 36, and his partner, whose name was not released, were injured and taken to a hospital, officials said. Martinez died and his partner was in serious condition.  Martinez had been a border agent since August 2013 and was from El Paso, officials said.  Federal spokesmen said they could not provide details about what caused the injuries, but authorities were searching for suspects and witnesses near Interstate 10.  An official with the National Border Patrol Council labor union familiar with the investigation said Martinez apparently was struck in the head, though he could not say with what. An agent in the area had called for backup while pursuing suspects, said the official, who requested anonymity because he was not authorized to speak about the matter.
> 
> When backup arrived, Martinez was already injured and on the ground, the official said. The second agent summoned additional backup, the official said, but “when more help showed up, he was on the ground, too” — also seriously injured.  Increasingly, Border Patrol agents have been complaining about being assaulted on the job, and have advocated for more personnel so that they could patrol in pairs, which is considered safer, the official said. Spotty radio communications can make it difficult for agents to summon backup even in more urban areas, he said, but it wasn’t clear if that was a factor in this case.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 21, 2017)

waltky said:


> Martinez apparently was struck in the head...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to wait on this one. It’s getting weird. 

Conflicting stories, lack of information over TX Border Patrol agent's murder - Hot Air

I’m suspecting that it’s going to turn out the border patrol was dirty. 

Question. If a corrupt cop dies while committing a felony is it still war on cops? Or is it just two criminals killing each other?


----------



## waltky (Nov 23, 2017)

Sounds like it was an in-house whack...




*Baltimore officer killed day before scheduled testimony in cop corruption case*
_Nov. 23, 2017  -- A Baltimore police officer who was fatally shot last week was scheduled to testify in front of federal grand jury against fellow officers the next day, Baltimore Police Commissioner Kevin Davis confirmed Wednesday._


> Det. Steve Suiter was shot on Nov. 15 and died the next day. On Nov. 17, Suiter was set to testify against eight officers accused of conspiring with drug dealers in a scheme that went from the streets of Baltimore to the streets of Philadelphia.  "I am now aware of Detective Suiter's pending federal grand jury testimony surrounding an incident that occurred several years ago with BPD police officers who are federally indicted in March of this year," Baltimore Police Commissioner Kevin Davis said in a press conference Wednesday.
> 
> Davis pointed out that Justice Department attorneys said Suiter was not a target of the criminal investigation.  "There is no information that has been communicated to me that Detective Suiter was anything other than a stellar detective, great friend, loving husband and dedicated father," Davis said.  Davis also said that authorities do not have evidence that Suiter's death is related to the testimony he was scheduled to give to federal prosecutors.  "The BPD and FBI do not possess any information that this incident..is part of any conspiracy," Davis said, according to the Baltimore Sun.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 23, 2017)

waltky said:


> Sounds like it was an in-house whack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this in a movie once. 


Well that and they tried to do it to Serpico. The “Good” cops have reason to be afraid of the “Bad” cops. It seems the good ones are outnumbered.


----------



## waltky (Nov 24, 2017)

Texas Trooper Fatally Shot; Suspect Caught...




*Texas Trooper Fatally Shot; Suspect Captured*
_Nov. 24, 2017 - Officials say that Dabrett Black fired multiple shots at Trooper Damon Allen, killing him._


> A manhunt ended late Thursday in Waller County for a suspect officials say shot and killed a Texas Department of Public Safety officer in Freestone County.  Dabrett Black, 32, was captured around 8:45 p.m. in Prairie View after allegedly firing multiple shots from a rifle at a trooper, identified as Damon Allen, around 4 p.m. on Interstate 45 in Fairfield, roughly two-and-a-half hours northwest of Houston, authorities said.  Allen was a married father of three, according to the DPS.  "Our DPS family is heartbroken tonight after one of Texas' finest law enforcement officers was killed in the line of duty," said DPS Director Steven McCraw. "Trooper Allen's dedication to duty, and his bravery and selfless sacrifice on this Thanksgiving Day, will never be forgotten."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Slain Baltimore Police Detective Was Killed With Own Gun*
_November 23, 2017 - Detective Sean Suiter is believed to have been killed with his own service weapon, which was fired at close range, and that there was evidence of a struggle before the shooting._


> Slain Baltimore homicide Detective Sean Suiter was scheduled to testify before a federal grand jury in the case against a squad of indicted officers on the day after he was shot, Baltimore Police Commissioner Kevin Davis said Wednesday evening.   The revelation brings together two cases that have sent shock waves through the Police Department and the city as a whole: the federal prosecutions of eight members of the department's elite gun task force, who are accused of shaking down citizens and conspiring with drug dealers, and the killing of Suiter last week in West Baltimore, the first of an on-duty officer by a suspect in 10 years.
> 
> Davis said Wednesday that federal authorities have told him "in no uncertain terms" that Suiter was not a target of their investigation into the Gun Trace Task Force. He said authorities have no reason to believe Suiter's killing was connected to his pending testimony.  "The BPD and FBI do not possess any information that this incident ... is part of any conspiracy," Davis said. He said evidence shows the shooting occurred spontaneously, as Suiter investigated a suspicious person in the Harlem Park neighborhood.  "There is no information that has been communicated to me that Detective Suiter was anything other than a stellar detective, great friend, loving husband and dedicated father," he said.  Davis also said that Suiter is believed to have been killed with his own service weapon, which was fired at close range, and that there was evidence of a struggle before the shooting.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 27, 2017)

Honoring the Fallen...

*Fallen U.S. Border Patrol Agent Laid to Rest*
_Nov. 27, 2017 - U.S. Border Patrol Agent Rogelio Martinez, who died earlier this month was mourned during a funeral mass at Our Lady of Guadalupe Catholic Church in El Paso, Texas Saturday afternoon._


> A giant American flag atop a fire truck ladder waved over the adobe Catholic church in El Paso where the funeral Mass for U.S. Border Patrol Agent Rogelio Martinez was celebrated Saturday afternoon.  Fellow Border Patrol agents, dressed in their ceremonial olive green uniforms, poured into Our Lady of Guadalupe Catholic Church, 2709 Alabama St., alongside Martinez's mourning family and friends as his flag-draped casket was carried inside.  "It's sad to lay down one of our own to rest," said Ramiro Cordero, a spokesman for the Border Patrol. "It's sad to see that he made the ultimate sacrifice. But it honors me, and it honors every single law enforcement agent that he was willing to do that — to protect our nation, to protect our borders and to protect those who serve."
> 
> The roads surrounding the 80-year-old church were closed and lined with numerous vehicles from various El Paso County and Texas law enforcement agencies, including from Dallas and Odessa.  A funeral program stated that U.S. Border Patrol acting Chief Carla Provost served as the speaker at the service.  Several elected officials also attended the services, including Congressmen Will Hurd and Beto O'Rourke, who represent El Paso. U.S. Attorney General Jeff Sessions was also present. They didn't give any comments immediately following the services.  As the agent's family requested privacy, media were not allowed inside the church for the hour-long Mass or inside the Restlawn Memorial Park cemetery premises, at 8700 Dyer St., for the burial that followed.
> [/I]
> ...


_

See also:

*Slain Texas Trooper 'The Definition of a Gentleman'*
November 27, 2017 - Trooper Damon Allen died on Thanksgiving Day after being shot during a traffic stop by a man later identified by police as Dabrett Black.



			State Trooper Damon Allen wanted to be "the guy that people turned to when they needed help," a close friend said Friday. "That's just the way he was built."  The trooper  died on Thanksgiving Day after being shot near Fairfield in Freestone County during a traffic stop by a man later identified by police as Dabrett Black, 32, of Lindale.  The Texas Department of Public Safety said Thursday that "preliminary information" indicated Allen was shot with a rifle as he returned to his patrol vehicle. Black fled the scene and was captured in Waller County, nearly five hours into a massive manhunt for him was announced by Texas authorities.  Black was charged with capital murder on Friday and is being held in the Brazos County jail in Bryan.

Allen is the first Trooper to die in a shooting incident since 2008, according to the DPS. But his death comes only a few weeks after another DPS trooper, Thomas Nipper, was struck and killed by a pickup truck during a traffic stop on Interstate 35 in Temple.  Allen, 41, grew up around Mexia and was a 15-year veteran of the Highway Patrol. He married his high school sweetheart, Kasey Allen, in 1993 and they had three children: daughter Kaitlyn, in her early twenties, 18-year-old son Cameron and daughter Madison, who is in third grade.  "I'd say he was a family man first and a friend second, and a cop third, probably," Bell said.





Trooper Damon Allen​
Allen loved going to Galveston to spend time on the beach, Bell said. He also loved driving his Jeep, and he'd play golf whenever he got the chance.  "He was the definition of a gentleman," Bell said. "He was fair and polite with everyone he came in contact with. He treated everyone like they were a friend."  In August, Allen was given a DPS Lifesaving Award for saving a Wortham man's life. When a woman called 911 because her husband was having a heart attack, Allen overheard the call and responded, then gave the man CPR for several minutes before medical responders arrived.  Afterward, Allen didn't even mention it to his closest friends, Bell said. "As close as we were, I had to hear about that from somebody else."

A family friend started an online fundraiser that had raised more than $2,000 Friday afternoon, and the nonprofit 100 Club pledged $20,000 to Allen's wife and children. Executive director Rick Hartley said the group, which supports dependents of law enforcement officers killed in the line of duty, will meet with the family to figure out how to "wipe out their debt" and send his children to college.  Meanwhile, flags were lowered to half-staff Friday in Mexia and all of Limestone County.  "I think everybody is still trying to process this and how needless this really is," said Randy Barnes, a retired Department of Public Safety sergeant who was Allen's supervisor early in the trooper's career. Barnes used to go out on "check rides" with the new troopers to observe them in action, he said.  "Damon was one of those guys that I actually looked forward to going out and riding with," he said. "He was funny, but he did his job and he did it well. From the very start, he just knew how to do his job."

MORE

Click to expand...

_


----------



## waltky (Nov 28, 2017)

Granny says he's a liar - he wasn't doin' God's work by a long shot...

*Cop-Killer Claimed to be God*
_Nov. 27, 2017 - Christopher Berak is facing a first-degree murder charge in the death of Oakland County Sheriff’s Deputy Eric Overall on Thanksgiving._


> A Macomb Township man, who authorities say claimed to be God, is facing a first-degree murder charge in the death of an Oakland County sheriff’s deputy on Thanksgiving Day.  Magistrate Marie Soma entered a not-guilty plea Saturday on behalf of Christopher Berak, 22, during a video arraignment at 52-3 District Court in Rochester Hills.  Berak, who was denied bond, is accused of leading police on a 22-mile chase that began in Lapeer County. Authorities say Berak intentionally steered his vehicle into Deputy Eric Overall, 50, causing Overall's death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 5, 2017)

Texas Police Officer Working on Off Day Shot Multiple Times While Serving Warrant...




*Texas Police Officer Working on Off Day Fatally Shot While Serving Warrant*
_December 5, 2017 = San Marcos Police Officer Kenneth Copeland was serving a warrant at the El Camino Real subdivision Monday afternoon when he was shot multiple times._


> A San Marcos police officer who was working on his day off was shot and killed Monday afternoon while serving a warrant on the shooting suspect, who was wounded and taken into custody after a standoff with authorities, city officials said.  Officer Kenneth Copeland, a 58-year-old father of four and a husband who was previously in the U.S. Coast Guard, is the first San Marcos police officer to be killed in the line of duty, San Marcos Police Chief Chase Stapp said.  Copeland was serving a warrant at the El Camino Real subdivision when he was shot multiple times, officials said. Police did not provide the exact street where the shooting happened.  “We lost a hero today. … He knew we were short-handed and needed the help,” Stapp said.  City Manager Bert Lumbreras said San Marcos officers are devastated by Copeland’s death.  “I saw a lot of crying,” he said. “I saw people’s hearts ripped out.”
> 
> Copeland and other officers went about 2:20 p.m. to a home in El Camino Real, near Old Bastrop Road and Guadalupe Street, to serve the warrant, Stapp said. The charge was for a violent crime, but Stapp did not provide the exact charge or the name of the shooting suspect.  “Shortly after their arrival, it appears that this individual began firing at the officers,” Stapp said. “Officer Copeland was struck several times.”  Another officer grabbed Copeland, got in a police vehicle and sped toward Central Texas Medical Center, where Copeland was pronounced dead at 3:50 p.m., Stapp said.  Copeland was wearing what authorities described as a protective vest when he was shot, officials said. The bullets did not pierce his vest, but Stapp declined to share more information on Copeland’s wounds.  The officers who remained on the scene and Hays County/San Marcos SWAT formed a perimeter around the home where the shooting happened and tried to get the suspect to come out, Stapp said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 9, 2017)

Wounded Missouri Police Officer Fighting for His Life...




*Wounded Missouri Police Officer Fighting for His Life*
_December 8, 2017 - Arnold Officer Ryan O'Connor underwent surgery Thursday in an attempt to "save his life."_


> Wounded Officer Ryan O’Connor underwent another surgery in an attempt to “save his life,” according to the Arnold police Facebook page.  About 1 p.m. Thursday, the department posted a short update about the 44-year-old’s condition, saying, “We are praying and would like for you to do so as well.”  About 6:30 p.m., the department posted that O’Connor was out of surgery and remained in critical condition.  The officer’s family and loved ones were with him, the later post said.  On Wednesday, the department had written: “At this point, the medical staff has informed his family that Officer O’Connor has a potentially long and arduous road to recovery, and his condition could change by the hour.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Wounded Florida Police Officer Recovering*
_December 7, 2017 - A police officer earning some extra money over the holidays working off-duty but in uniform at a Walmart near Hialeah was shot several times Wednesday during a gunfight that left a suspected shoplifter dead._


> A police officer earning some extra money over the holidays working off-duty but in uniform at a Walmart near Hialeah was shot several times Wednesday during a gunfight that left a suspected shoplifter dead.  Miami-Dade Police Officer Manuel Gonzalez was taken to Jackson Memorial Hospital in a patrol car and limped into the emergency room on his own while accompanied by two Miami-Dade Fire Rescue workers.  He was in stable condition after suffering “multiple” gunshot wounds, police said. Gonzalez, a seven-year veteran who is married and has two young children, is expected to survive.
> 
> The suspect, a convicted murderer named David Facen, 54, lay dead and covered by a yellow tarp between two vehicles in the Walmart parking lot, several hundred feet from the store’s entrance.  Facen was on probation and had just gotten out of state prison last year after serving 11 years for aggravated battery with a firearm and possession of a firearm by a convicted felon. He also did time in prison for murder, getting out in 2002 after serving nine years of a 20-year sentence, state records show.  Police said Gonzalez was alerted to the possible shoplifter trying to make off with a flat-screen television from the Walmart on Northwest 79th Street. At some point in the parking lot, both men opened fire. It wasn’t clear who fired first, but police said the suspect pulled out a gun before any shots were exchanged.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 14, 2017)

Indiana State Police Trooper Shot in the Head...




*Indiana State Police Trooper Shot in the Head*
_December 13, 2017 - Officials said that 79-year-old Oscar Kays became combative and pulled out a handgun and opened fire on Trooper Morgenn Evans Tuesday night._


> An Indiana State Police trooper was shot and wounded during a traffic stop Tuesday night.  Trooper Morgenn Evans pulled over a gray 1999 Chevrolet Silverado pickup truck for a traffic infraction near the intersection of Park and Jefferson Streets in Jeffersonville around 7:05 p.m. when the incident occurred, according to a news release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 28, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dey's too busy investigatin' Trump...




*FBI refuses to investigate murder of Baltimore police officer*
_Dec. 27, 2017  -- The FBI refused a request from the Baltimore Police Department to investigate the murder of a detective who was killed one day before he was scheduled to speak to federal agents conducting a probe into allegedly corrupt police officers._


> In a letter obtained by The Baltimore Sun, FBI Assistant Director Stephen E. Richardson told Baltimore Police Commissioner Kevin Davis that it had no evidence to suggest Det. Sean Suiter's death was "directly connected" to the police corruption probe.  "For this reason, we believe it prudent for your office to continue as the lead in this investigation, with our current commitment to assist and support you fully, including providing FBI analytical, forensic, and investigative support," Richardson wrote.  Richardson said the FBI will continue to offer analytical, forensic and investigative support, as well as a $25,000 towards the total reward "for information leading to the arrest of anyone who may have been involved in this matter," ABC News reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 28, 2017)

Dey' don't always get em' with a gun too.
A California Highway Patrol officer was struck and killed by a suspected drunk driver on Christmas Eve, officials said.Officer Andrew Camilleri, 33, was in the passenger seat of a parked patrol car when the vehicle was hit around 11:20 p.m. Sunday on the San Francisco Bay Areahighway.3 days ago


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 28, 2017)

Now here is a cop that someone wanted to murder, and no wonder. 

Cop, wife plead guilty in death plots, sex assault case

Of course the penalty for plotting the murder of her husband is more severe since he was a cop, while his penalty for blackmail and coercion was reduced, since he was a cop.


----------



## waltky (Dec 31, 2017)

Deputy killed in Colorado, others injured, responding to domestic disturbance near Denver...

*One sheriff's deputy killed in Colorado, others injured, responding to domestic disturbance near Denver; suspect believed killed*


> _December 31,`17  - The Douglas County Sheriff’s Office tweeted that five deputies had been shot after being called to the scene of a domestic disturbance early Sunday in Highlands Ranch, south of Denver. Two civilians were also shot, the sheriff’s office said.
> This is a developing story. It will be updated._
> 
> One sheriff's deputy killed in Colorado, others injured, responding to domestic disturbance near Denver; suspect believed killed



See also:

*5 Deputies Shot, One Fatally, by Colorado Gunman, Officials Say*
_Dec. 31, 2017 - Five deputies were shot, one fatally, after they responded to a report of a domestic disturbance on Sunday morning in a suburb of Denver, officials said._


> The gunman was shot by deputies and was “believed to be deceased,” the Douglas County Sheriff’s Office said on Facebook. Two civilians were also shot by the suspect, the Sheriff’s Office said.  The office had reported “multiple deputies down” after the shooting, which happened in Highlands Ranch, Colo., about 15 miles south of Denver.  Three of the injured were taken to Sky Ridge Medical Center in Lone Tree, Colo., with injuries that were not critical, Linda Watson, a hospital spokeswoman, said in a telephone interview. She declined to say if the injured were civilians or members of law enforcement.
> 
> Another four were taken to Littleton Adventist Hospital in Littleton, Colo., Alyssa Parker, a hospital spokeswoman, said in a telephone interview. She could not say how serious the injuries were.  Deputies had responded to a call of a domestic disturbance around 5:15 a.m. at the Copper Canyon Apartments on County Line Road in Highlands Ranch, the Sheriff’s Office said in a statement on Facebook.  In updating its Facebook page with the news of the deputy’s death, the Sheriff’s Office changed it profile image to a badge with a black band across it.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 31, 2017)

Additional info on Colorado shootout...





*Colorado Sheriff's Deputy Dead in Shooting*
_Dec. 31, 2017 - One Douglas County deputy died and four more wounded along with two civilians Sunday morning at a Highlands Ranch apartment complex._


> The shooter was also shot and is believed dead, the Sheriff’s Office said in a tweet at 9:32 a.m.  The Sheriff’s Office announced at 10:02 a.m. that the slain officer would soon be moved from Littleton Adventist Hospital in a procession. “Expect heavy law enforcement presence and traffic congestion on Broadway, C470 and SB I-25,” the Sheriffs Office tweeted.  The incident began at an apartment near the 3400 block of County Line Road, according to Lauren Lekander, DCSO spokeswoman.  “We have multiple officers down,” said Deputy Jason Blanchard of the incident at Copper Canyon Apartments in Highlands Ranch. “We are not giving numbers or status at this point, we are still working on getting the suspect in custody.”  Boulder County Sheriff Joe Pelle’s son is among the wounded deputies, according to the sheriff’s Facebook page.  Residents have been told to stay inside and avoid windows and exterior walls.
> 
> Due to the size of the investigation an emergency shelter has been set up East Ridge Recreation Center, located at 9568 University Blvd. in Highlands Ranch. Anyone who has been displaced can go there, the Sheriff’s Department said.  Three of the injured were taken to Skyridge Medical Center in Lone Tree with non-critical injuries, said Linda Watson, a hospital spokeswoman. She couldn’t say if the injured were officers. Another four have been taken to Littleton Adventist Hospital, said Alyssa Parker, a hospital spokeswoman.  Parker couldn’t say how serious their injuries are.  Steven Silknitter lives in the Copper Canyon Apartments, where the shooting occurred.  He heard about the shooting when he was working elsewhere and called home waking up his fiance.  She woke to hear “a barrage” of gunfire in the dark, said Silknitter who has lived in the complex for a few years. “She was pretty scared. She kept saying how loud it was.”
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 3, 2018)

Road rage claims officer's life...




*California Sheriff's Deputy Killed in Road Rage Attack*
_ January 3, 2018 - San Bernardino County Sheriff's Deputy Lawrence "Larry" Falce died Tuesday evening after being violently attacked by a driver following a minor off-duty crash on New Year's Eve._


> A 36-year veteran of the San Bernardino Sheriff's Department died Tuesday evening after a violent attack following a minor off-duty crash on New Year's Eve, authorities said.  Lawrence "Larry" Falce, 70, was hospitalized after he was attacked following a traffic accident about 11 a.m. Sunday near the intersection of Kendall Drive and University Parkway, according to a statement released by the San Bernardino County Sheriff's Employees' Benefit Assn., of which Falce was a member.  According to the association, Falce "contacted the party in the other car and was brutally attacked."  Officials have declined to identify the suspect, pending further investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 9, 2018)

Washington Deputy Slain...




*Manhunt on in Killing of Washington State Deputy, Navy Vet*
_8 Jan 2018 — Authorities in Washington state appealed to the public for help Monday in tracking down a man believed to have been involved in the fatal shooting of a sheriff's deputy overnight._


> Pierce County deputy Daniel McCartney, a 34-year-old Navy veteran and married father to three young boys, was shot during a foot chase late Sunday as he responded to a home invasion near the small community of Frederickson, 15 miles (24 kilometers) southeast of Tacoma, said sheriff's spokesman Ed Troyer.  One suspect was found dead at the scene, but another got away, authorities said. They said they were looking for a mixed race or white man who is tall and thin, with curly dark hair in a ponytail; a large, pointy nose; and pock marks on right side of his face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Washington Sheriff's Deputy Fatally Shot During Foot Pursuit*
_January 8, 2018 - Pierce County Sheriff’s Deputy Daniel McCartney was shot and killed late Sunday night while chasing two burglars in the Frederickson area._


> It was about 11:25 p.m. when deputies were called to a home in the 5100 block of 200th Street East for a home invasion.  During the 911 call, dispatchers said they could hear screaming and the sounds of a scuffle.  Deputy Daniel A. McCartney arrived six minutes later and gave chase as the burglars ran, sheriff’s spokesman Ed Troyer said.  Three minutes later, shots rang out.  McCartney suffered life-threatening injuries and was taken to St. Joseph Medical Center in Tacoma. The 34-year-old Yelm man died just after 2 a.m.  It’s unclear whether he was able to return fire.  “There’s a sadness that will be felt and should be felt in the community,” Sheriff Paul Pastor said. “He is a young deputy who signed up to watch over other people. He had an ethic in his heart for doing something for other people.”
> 
> One suspected burglar was found dead near the home next to a handgun. The other suspect, who is also believed to be armed, is on the run. He was described as white or mixed race, tall and thin with dark curly hair in a ponytail, a large pointy nose and pock marks on the right side of his face. He was last seen wearing a dark hooded sweatshirt and a black beanie.  Deputies were doing a K-9 track in the area and closed 176th Street East to 200th Street East, and 38th Avenue East to Canyon Road East.  By 6:30 a.m., they’d opened everything except 200th Street East from 42nd Avenue to 50th Avenue.  Drivers were asked to avoid the area and residents were asked to stay inside their homes.  “We have somebody who is very dangerous out there,” Troyer said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 9, 2018)

Cop-killer suspect captured...




*Suspect in Slaying of Washington Sheriff's Deputy Captured*
_ January 9, 2018 - A man suspected in the fatal shooting of Pierce County Sheriff’s Deputy Daniel McCartney was sitting in jail as officers were mounting a massive manhunt Monday in the Frederickson area._


> The 32-year-old suspect was taken into custody not far from where McCartney was killed in a shootout shortly after responding to a 911 call late Sunday night. A suspect was killed in the shootout, but deputies believed a second person was involved.  An “alert” Washington State Patrol trooper working near the scene of the shooting stopped a person just after 8 a.m. Monday, sheriff’s spokesman Ed Troyer said. But the man did not match the initial description of the suspect and gave the trooper a false name.  The man was initially detained for obstruction, but was later booked into the Pierce County Jail for felony warrants out of Shelton, Troyer said.  Meanwhile, detectives at the scene of McCartney’s shooting received updated witness reports on the second suspect’s description and found that it matched the 32-year-old man already in custody, Troyer said.  “Our detectives spent the whole day tying evidence to him to identify him as the second suspect,” Troyer told reporters Monday afternoon.
> 
> The suspect was booked on a first-degree-murder charge and is expected to make his first court appearance Tuesday, he said. The Seattle Times is not naming the man because he has not been charged or appeared before a judge.  No further details on the suspect were released Monday.  McCartney, 34, of Yelm, died at St. Joseph Medical Center in Tacoma just after 2 a.m. The married Navy veteran and father of three boys ages 4, 6 and 9 had been a Pierce County deputy for three years.  He was a “good, solid, stalwart man,” Sheriff Paul Pastor said.  “During the 911 call, dispatchers could hear screaming and a scuffle taking place,” the Sheriff’s Office reported.  McCartney arrived on the scene and chased a suspect on foot. During the chase, shots were fired.  Troyer said that detectives believe McCartney fired shots during the fatal encounter.  “We believe our deputy did fire shots and that there was a gunbattle,” Troyer said, adding that investigators won’t know for sure until ballistics tests are done.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 15, 2018)

If there is a war. The citizens are the victims. 


Deputy smashes into a Smart car at 104 mph, newly released dashcam video shows

He was looking for a car used in a felony hours earlier despite being told three times not to pursue the car. Well fuck the bosses. He cop, and he gonna get the baddies no matter how many innocents are hurt or killed.


----------



## waltky (Jan 25, 2018)

Colorado Sheriff's Deputy Fatally Shot...




*Colorado Sheriff's Deputy Fatally Shot*
_ January 25, 2018 - Adams County Deputy Heath Gumm was shot and killed Wednesday night after responding to a call, with a search for suspects sending a suburb north of Denver into lockdown._


> A Colorado sheriff’s deputy was shot and killed after responding to a call, with a search for suspects sending a suburb north of Denver into lockdown.  The unidentified officer for Adams County was called to an alleged assault in Thornton Wednesday night before the killing, according to the sheriff's office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*FBI Closely Tracking Attacks on Law Enforcement Officers by Extremists*
_January 25, 2018 | WASHINGTON — Far-right and black identity extremists have killed 62 law enforcement officers since 1990._


> White supremacist and other far-right extremist groups have killed 51 police officers since 1990, according to a report published by the Anti-Defamation League last week. Left-wing extremist groups, including black nationalists, killed 11 during the same period.  In 2017 alone, black nationalists and other leftists killed no police, while white supremacists and anti-government extremists fatally attacked a police officer and two corrections officers, the report said.  But while the FBI tracks so-called “black identity extremists” as domestic terror threats — as a report from the bureau completed in August and leaked in October revealed — it doesn’t have an equivalent designation for white extremists.  Experts worry that the broad labeling of black groups, and not white ones, is an indication that federal law enforcement’s targeting of certain groups is based less on evidence than on politics.
> 
> That targeting can significantly affect how law enforcement chooses to police protests or events organized by specific groups. Many worry the report on black identity extremists specifically could be used to home in on members of Black Lives Matter — possibly infringing on their right to speak freely and protest peacefully.  The Congressional Black Caucus asked FBI Director Christopher Wray in a private meeting in November, as well as during public testimony in December, to rescind the report. Wray did not commit to doing so, and FBI spokesman Andrew Ames said Tuesday there was “no update” since then.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 31, 2018)

Detroit Officer Shot in the Head Dies...




*Detroit Officer Shot in the Head Dies*
_ January 29, 2018 - Officer Glenn Doss died days after being shot in the head during a domestic violence call._


> Doss had been in critical condition at Detroit Receiving Hospital.  "As you now know, our officer just passed 45 minutes ago," Detroit Police Chief James Craig said outside the hospital Sunday afternoon. "He fought a good fight. He is truly what we call one of Detroit's finest. He is what we call an American hero. He did what we expect each and every officer to do: Go out and serve this community with distinction and honor."  Craig introduced Doss's father, who is also a Detroit police officer. Also named Glenn, he could be heard in the flurry of scanner traffic Wednesday night after Doss was shot.  His request over the airwaves was resounding: "Please pray for my son."
> 
> And those sentiments were echoed Sunday as he reflected on his family's loss.  "First of all we want to thank everyone for their prayers and their support that they sent up to God for my son," the father said. "I want to thank God for the 25 years that have allowed me the honor and the pleasure to raise such a great young man, who was so positive and who was so humble.  "He never gave me any problem at all."  Mayor Mike Duggan and Detroit City Council President Brenda Jones stood with Craig and Doss’s father  “The whole Doss family is a family the city should be proud of, and in our thoughts and prayers today,” Duggan said.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Execution Called Off for Alabama Cop-Killer*
_January 29, 2018 - Vernon Madison, one of the longest serving inmates on Alabama's Death Row, was scheduled to be executed for the April 1985 killing Mobile Police Cpl. Julius Schulte._


> Vernon Madison, one of the longest serving inmates on Alabama's Death Row, was scheduled to be executed at 6 p.m. last Thursday, but 30 minutes before the scheduled execution the U.S. Supreme Court issued a temporary stay. The stay was later granted, and Madison was not executed.  Madison, 67, has been on death row for over 30 years after being convicted in April 1985 of killing Mobile police Cpl. Julius Schulte. He was set to die by lethal injection at Holman Correctional Facility in Atmore Thursday night, but escaped execution for the second time via a court order.  Madison was 34 when he was charged Schulte's death, who was responding to a domestic disturbance call. Madison also was charged with shooting the woman he lived with at the time, 37-year-old Cheryl Ann Greene. She survived her injuries.
> 
> According to court records filed by the Alabama Attorney General, here's a police account of what happened that night: Madison's neighbor's had called police, and Schulte was assigned to protect Greene and her 11-year-old daughter as Madison moved out of their house. After pretending to leave the property, Madison retrieved a pistol, crept behind the police car Schulte was sitting in, and fired two shots into the back of the officer's head. After shooting Schulte, Madison then shot Greene as she tried to flee. There were three eye witnesses.  Madison's first trial took place in September 1985. He was convicted, but a state appellate court sent the case back for a violation involving race-based jury selection.  His second trial took place in 1990. Prosecutors presented a similar case, and defense attorneys again argued that Madison suffered from a mental illness. They did not dispute the fact that Madison shot Schulte, but said he did not know that Schulte - dressed in plain clothes and driving an unmarked police cruiser - was a police officer.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 9, 2018)

Missouri Police Officer Fatally Shot...




*Missouri Police Officer Fatally Shot, Two Others Wounded*
_March 7, 2018 - Clinton Police Officer Christopher Ryan Morton was killed and two other police officers were shot and wounded while responding to a 911 call Tuesday night._


> A Clinton, Mo., police officer was killed and two others were shot Tuesday night while responding to a 911 call.  Officer Christopher Ryan Morton, 30, was identified as the officer shot and killed, according to the Missouri Highway Patrol.  A suspect in the shooting also died.  The incident occurred seven months after Clinton officer Gary Michael was shot to death during a traffic stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 9, 2018)

Ind. Deputy Fatally Wounded...




*Indiana Sheriff's Deputy Fatally Wounded*
_March 5, 2018 - Boone County Sheriff's Deputy Jacob Pickett was fatally wounded Friday morning while assisting Lebanon police officers in catching a wanted suspect._


> Boone County Sheriff's Deputy Jacob Pickett, 30, will not survive a gunshot wound sustained Friday morning, Sheriff Mike Nielsen said.  Pickett was with with the Tipton County Sheriff's Department for two years and with Boone County for three years. He was a K-9 officer.  He and wife Jen Pickett have two young sons, Nielsen said. Pickett's family has chosen to donate his organs.  “Jake was a good man and he was a warrior,” said Nielsen, who had given Pickett cardiopulmonary resuscitation before his hospitalization.  Pickett was at a school showing his K-9 partner Brick to children just before he left to help Lebanon Police, Nielsen said.  “We are a family,” Nielsen said of law enforcement. "We are grieving. We are desperate for God’s mercy and grace … The next several days will be some of the hardest we have ever been through.”
> 
> Pickett was shot and transported to St. Vincent Hospital in Indianapolis after a shooting exchange with a person wanted on a warrant this morning, Indiana State Police Sgt. John Perrine said.  Lebanon Police were serving an arrest warrant on a woman on Yates Street at about 9:30 a.m.  While there, police saw John D. Baldwin Jr., 28, of Lebanon, who was also wanted on a warrant. Baldwin and two other men — John D. Baldwin Sr., 55, and Anthony Baumgardt, 21, both of Lebanon — proceeded to flee in a car shortly after police first made contact with them.  The men, driving a silver Ford focus, led police through the streets of Lebanon before two exited the vehicle to flee on foot. While pursuing the suspects, police say Pickett was shot by Baumgardt.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 12, 2018)

Fallen Rookie Officer 'Left His Family at Home to Protect Yours'
*



*
*California Police Chief: Fallen Officer 'Left His Family at Home to Protect Yours'*
_March 12, 2018 - Rookie Pomona Officer Greggory Casillas was killed in a shooting Friday night that led to a standoff that ended about 15 hours later when Isaias De Jesus Valencia taken into custody._


> The officers ran into a Pomona apartment building after a pursuit, chasing a suspect who had just crashed nearby and was barricaded in one of the units.  As they approached, gunfire blasted through a door.  Officer Greggory Casillas, a 30-year-old Upland father just six months on the job, was struck and killed. A second officer was shot in the face trying to save him.  The shooting Friday night led to a standoff that ended about 15 hours later when the suspect, identified by authorities as Isaias De Jesus Valencia, 39, was handcuffed and taken into custody by Los Angeles County sheriff's deputies.  "It's a sad day for our community and a sad day for law enforcement in general," Pomona Police Chief Michael Olivieri told reporters, calling the fallen officer a hero. "He left his family at home to protect yours and his ultimate sacrifice will never be forgotten."  Casillas joined the Pomona Police Department in 2014. He took on different positions — he was a records specialist and jailer before becoming a police recruit — to "better prepare himself to achieve his goal" of becoming an officer.
> 
> He was sworn in as a police officer in September. Casillas was nearly finished with his field training when he was killed.  Raised in Los Angeles County, Casillas attended "local colleges and universities," Olivieri said. He is survived by his wife and two children, as well as his parents and two brothers.  At the end of the news conference, sheriff's deputies surrounded Olivieri as he walked away from the crowd. Some patted him on the back.  "It has been a long night," said Los Angeles County Sheriff Jim McDonnell.  According to an acquaintance, the suspected shooter suffers from depression and drug addiction. Valencia served in the U.S. Army and has two children, said Amos Young, who knew the suspect through his father's Pomona church, Kingdom of God Revelation Ministries.  Despite having a home, Valencia often slept on the streets and rejected help from his family, Young said.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Four-Time Felon Charged With the Killing of Chicago Police Commander Pleads Not Guilty*
_March 12, 2018 | Four-time felon Shomari Legghette pleaded not guilty Monday to a 56-count indictment charging him in the killing of Chicago Police Cmdr. Paul Bauer last month._


> Shomari Legghette, 44, clad in an orange jail jumpsuit with his hands shackled, made his initial appearance before Cook County Judge Erica Reddick, who was randomly assigned Monday to handle the case.  Police Superintendent Eddie Johnson attended the arraignment along with about a dozen other uniformed police officers in the Leighton Criminal Court Building.  Reddick told Legghette of the 56 counts he faces — a number that drew murmurs from the crowded courtroom gallery.  Over the objections of Legghette’s lawyers, Reddick granted prosecutors’ request to sign an order prohibiting the public release of audio, video, reports or anything else that may be considered potential evidence in the case.
> 
> Reddick has been on the bench since 2010 after an extensive career as a Cook County assistant public defender. Last year, she presided over the trial of Edgardo Colon, who was convicted of murder in the 2011 shooting of off-duty Chicago police Officer Clifton Lewis during a botched armed robbery of a West Side convenience store where Lewis was working security. Reddick sentenced Colon, the alleged getaway driver, to 84 years in prison in October. A co-defendant is awaiting trial.  Legghette’s 56 felony charges include 24 first-degree murder counts as well as additional armed violence, weapons and drug charges. Prosecutors intend to seek a life sentence if he is convicted of Bauer’s killing.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 14, 2018)

Kentucky Police Officer Shot and Killed...




*Kentucky Police Officer Shot and Killed*
_March 14, 2018 - Pikeville Police Officer Scotty Hamilton was shot and killed in the line of duty Tuesday night._


> A Pikeville police officer was shot and killed in the line of duty Tuesday night, according to the city of Pikeville.  Scotty Hamilton had been a member of the police department since 2006 and was killed after responding to a call with Kentucky State Police in the Hurricane community around 11:30 p.m., the city said.  Hamilton leaves behind a wife and a child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Boy Raises $7,000 for Fallen Indiana Deputy's Family*
_March 14, 2018 - Malachi Fronczak brought in more than $7,000 in two days of operating his stand at Solidarity Federal Credit Union and Kokomo-Howard County Public Library._


> A lot of people wouldn’t pay $100 for a cup of lemonade. But people were dropping $100s, $50s and all sorts of bills at Malachi’s Magnificent Lemonade stand last weekend.  “It was crazy. It was definitely a crazy weekend,” said Jason Fronczak, Malachi’s father.  Overall, 6-year-old Malachi Fronczak brought in more than $7,000 in two days of operating his stand at Solidarity Federal Credit Union and Kokomo-Howard County Public Library. All of that money will be donated to the family of Boone County Deputy Jacob Pickett, who was killed in the line of duty on March 2 after he was shot during a foot pursuit.
> 
> This was not the first time that Malachi — who salutes police cars as they drive by his house — has jumped into action after hearing about the devastating loss of a member of law enforcement. At the end of July, Malachi raised about $2,000 for the family of Southport Police Department Lt. Aaron Allan, who died after responding to a car crash.  Jason said he and his wife Trisha asked their son if he wanted to raise money again and he excitedly agreed. They set up the lemonade and hot chocolate stand in Solidarity Federal Credit Union on Friday and raised more than $5,000 in just four hours.  “Our jaw kind of dropped — we did not expect that kind of a fundraising effort to happen,” Jason said. “It really says a lot about the community of Kokomo as a whole and the greater part of Indiana that showed up from all over the state to filter their money through this little guy to get to the family.”
> 
> ...



Related:

*Woman Charged With Stealing Donations for Slain Officers*
_March 14, 2018 - A closed-circuit television camera, police say, caught a woman taking $300 from a donation jar set up for two slain Westerville police officers on the counter of a Northwest Side bar._


> Donna Lee Ater, 62, of the 3500 block of Rocky Way Lane on the West Side, was charged Tuesday with theft in connection with the incident this past Saturday at the Average Joe's Bar, 1126 W. Henderson Road. If she is convicted, the first-degree misdemeanor carries a maximum penalty of six months in jail and a $1,000 fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 15, 2018)

Woman Charged in Missouri Officer's Slaying...




*Woman Charged in Missouri Officer's Slaying*
_ March 15, 2018 - Tammy Dee Widger was charged on Wednesday with felony murder in the shooting death of Ryan Morton, a Clinton police officer killed in the line of duty last week._


> Widger, whose rental home was the site of the fatal shooting, had previously been charged with possession of methamphetamine with the intent to distribute and with keeping or maintaining a public nuisance.  The second-degree murder charge was added by Henry County prosecutors on Wednesday in an amended complaint, according to court records.  Widger allegedly committed felony murder because Morton was shot and killed "as a result of the perpetration of the class C felony of delivery of a controlled substance," according to court records.  John Picerno, a Kansas City defense attorney, said that during the commission of a felony, a person can be charged with murder even without directly killing someone.
> 
> Widger, 37, said she has not been provided with a public defender as she sits in jail facing charges.  Widger has been in the Henry County jail since the night of March 6, when police arrived at her home at 306 W. Grandriver St. after a 911 call made 20 miles away mistakenly sent officers there.  Henry County emergency communications officials later said that a database error sent police to the wrong address. An investigation into that error is ongoing.  According to court documents, Widger answered the door and said there was no disturbance. She had not made a 911 call, she said. Five officers went into the house anyway, to ensure no one was being harmed, authorities said.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Manhunt Continues for Gunman in Fatal Shooting of Kentucky Police Officer*
_ March 15, 2018 - Kentucky State Police searched Wednesday for a person suspected of shooting and killing Pikeville Police Officer Scotty Hamilton Tuesday night as the Eastern Kentucky community mourned the fallen officer._


> Scotty Hamilton was killed after responding to a call with Kentucky State Police in the Hurricane community around 11:30 p.m., the city said. He had been a member of the police department since 2006.  According to state police, Hamilton and Trooper Matt Martin were patrolling the area when they saw a suspicious vehicle. The officers spoke with people in the vehicle and then separated as they searched around a nearby residence for someone on foot.  After hearing gunshots, Martin found Hamilton close to the residence with a fatal gunshot wound, police said. The shooter escaped.  Hamilton was pronounced dead at the scene.  KSP spokesman William Petry said police arrested four people who were at the scene on charges unrelated to the shooting, and that police are searching for the suspected shooter.
> 
> Hamilton is survived by a wife and one child.  “Wherever I’ve seen Officer Hamilton, whoever he was with, whatever he was doing, he always took the time to shake my hand and ask me how I was doing,” said James Maynard, who worked with Hamilton at the City of Pikeville 911 Public Safety Center. “He was more than a stand-up class act. He was a man’s man. A true American hero.”  Maynard said Hamilton loved to spend his free time riding ATVs on trails with his friends and family.  Flags outside the Pikeville Police Department and the Pikeville Fire Department were placed at half-staff Wednesday in honor of Hamilton.  Dozens of people gathered along Hambley Boulevard in downtown Pikeville to watch and pay their respects Wednesday afternoon as Hamilton’s body was transported to the J.W. Call Funeral Home.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 16, 2018)

Cop killer suspect captured...
*



*
*Suspect Captured, Charged in Slaying of Kentucky Police Officer*
_ March 16, 2018 - A man who was wanted in connection to the murder of a 35-year-old veteran Pikeville police officer was captured Thursday._


> John Russell Hall, 55, of Pikeville, was charged with one count of murder of a police officer and one count of possession of a handgun by a convicted felon in connection with the slaying of Pikeville police officer Scotty Hamilton. Hall was captured near the Floyd County and Pike County border, according to Kentucky State Police.  Gov. Matt Bevin said Hall was captured without incident.  Hamilton was shot after responding to a call with Kentucky State Police in the Hurricane community around 11:30 p.m. Tuesday, the city said. Hall lives in the Hurricane area, according to recent court records.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 16, 2018)

War on cops?


----------



## waltky (Mar 16, 2018)

Heavy.


----------



## waltky (Mar 23, 2018)

Granny says, "Dat's right - let God figger out what to do with him...




*Suspected Cop-Killer Set to Face the Death Penalty*
_March 23, 2018 | A Franklin County grand jury has returned a death-penalty indictment against Quentin L. Smith in the Feb. 10 shooting deaths of Westerville Police Officers Eric Joering and Anthony Morelli._


> A Franklin County grand jury has returned a death-penalty indictment against Quentin L. Smith in the Feb. 10 shooting deaths of two Westerville police officers.  The indictment was announced by county Prosecutor Ron O’Brien at a news conference this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Slain Officer Laid to Rest*
_March 23, 2018 - Hundreds of law enforcement officers, civic leaders and other mourners gathered Thursday to honor the short life of Pomona Police Officer Greggory Casillas._


> As the rain fell outside Pomona’s Purpose Church on a dreary Thursday morning, hundreds of law enforcement officers, civic leaders and other mourners gathered solemnly inside to honor the short life of Pomona police Officer Greggory Casillas, who was killed in the line of duty just days away from finishing his field training.  During an emotional hour-and-a-half ceremony, mourners recalled in tearful detail a young man inspired to help others and to be a devoted husband and doting father — and whose legacy in the community will persist.  Casillas, 30, was shot to death March 9 as he and his partner approached an apartment where a reckless-driving suspect had taken refuge. His partner was injured but survived.  “Lord, we have lost a champion of the community,” Glenn Gunderson, Purpose Church’s lead pastor, said in his opening prayer. “Greg Casillas has done the ultimate act of sacrifice for us.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

*New Details Revealed in Investigation of Baltimore Police Detective’s Death*
_March 23, 2018 - There are contradictory theories within the Baltimore Police Department about Detective Sean Suiter still-unsolved killing._


> When Baltimore Police Detective Sean Suiter was shot in West Baltimore last fall, responding officers found their dying colleague lying face down in a vacant lot. He’d been shot once in the head — and his freshly fired service weapon was beneath his body.  Moments before his death, surveillance cameras showed, Suiter had paced back and forth on the street. Then he darted out of view and into the lot where three shots rang out.  This and other previously undisclosed evidence, described by sources to The Baltimore Sun, lies behind contradictory theories within the Police Department about Suiter’s still-unsolved killing.
> 
> Some say the evidence — including the location of the gun, the pacing as though preparing himself — suggests Suiter could have committed suicide staged to look like a murder.  But others see that interpretation as an easy out for the department in a stalled case. They point to other evidence as bolstering their view that Suiter likely scuffled with an assailant before his death.  Sources say the bullet that ultimately killed Suiter entered behind his right ear and traveled forward, exiting from his left temple. The path of the bullet is not typical of a suicide, some note.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 27, 2018)

Were at court on a separate matter...




*Mother, Sister of Slain Indiana Sheriff's Deputy Assaulted at Courthouse*
_March 27, 2018 - Alice Koontz and Jackie Koontz, the sister and mother of fallen Howard County Deputy Carl Koontz, were on the courthouse’s third floor for a paternity hearing when approached by Bryson Smalls._


> A Kokomo man faces multiple felony charges after police say he battered and caused the hospitalizing of two women inside the Howard County Courthouse Monday morning.  Bryson Small, 36, faces preliminary charges of attempted involuntary manslaughter, neglect of a dependent, battery against a public safety officer, battery resulting in bodily injury, domestic battery, resisting law enforcement and disorderly conduct. He’s currently being held at the Howard County Criminal Justice Center without bond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 29, 2018)

Jury Recommends Death Penalty for Calif. Cop Killer...




*Jury Recommends Death Penalty for Calif. Cop Killer*
_March 28, 2018 - A jury on Tuesday recommended the death penalty for Luis Bracamontes in the 2014 slayings of Sacramento Sheriff's Deputy Danny Oliver and Placer County Detective Michael Davis Jr._


> The verdicts, announced after four hours of deliberation by a Sacramento Superior Court jury, came in a brief hearing before Judge Steve White during which Bracamontes spent the entire time smiling broadly, sometimes at the families of the dead deputies.  Whatever effect he was hoping for didn't work. Elated family members of the deputies said afterward that they wanted Bracamontes in the courtroom, and they wanted him to see them smiling back at him as he heard the verdict.  "I was smiling back at him purposely," Jeri Oliver, Danny Oliver's mother, said after court.  She said she Davis' mother, Debbie McMahon, had agreed that was how they would handle the delivery of the verdict. "We decided we were going to smile at him for a change."
> 
> Bracamontes has acted out throughout the trial, cursing at the families and jurors and threatening to kill more officers. At times, he has insisted he wanted to skip trial and move directly to execution.  Family members of the deputies said Tuesday they believe it was all an act.  "He's a coward," said Oliver's sister, Phyllis Sylvia.  Bracamontes grinned and silently clapped his hands after the verdict was delivered, while public defenders Norm Dawson and Jeffrey Barbour sat grim faced on either side of him in the courtroom. Later he shook hands with his lawyers as deputies prepared to lead him out of the room.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 30, 2018)

Fake cop kills real cop, then is killed himself...




*Off-Duty Kentucky Police Officer Killed by Man Impersonating Law Enforcement Officer*
_March 30, 2018 - A manhunt is on for a suspect after Hopkinsville Police Officer Phillip Meacham was fatally shot by a man impersonating a law enforcement officer who pulled him over Thursday evening._


> A manhunt is on for a suspect after a Hopkinsville, Kentucky police officer was fatally shot by a man impersonating a law enforcement officer Thursday evening.  Officer Phillip Meacham was off-duty driving his personal vehicle when officials say a man pretending to be a police officer pulled over his car around 5:10 p.m., according to The Leaf Chronicle.  Sometime during the interaction, the suspect, identified as 35-year-old James Kennith Decoursey, shot Meacham.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Accused Cop-Killer Claimed He Was 'Just Trying to Scare' Trooper*
_March 29, 2018 | New York State Police Trooper Chris Wyant testified Wednesday that Justin D. Walters told him he “was just trying to scare him” when he allegedly shot and killed Trooper Joel Davis last July._


> The Fort Drum staff sergeant accused of killing Trooper Joel R. Davis last summer during a domestic incident is headed to trial in the fall.  On Wednesday, Justin D. Walters appeared in court for an evidence suppression hearing in which a trooper testified that Walters told him he “was just trying to scare him” when he allegedly shot Trooper Davis in the driveway of the defendant’s County Route 46 home last July.  Walters also is accused of shooting and killing his wife, Nichole V., 27, multiple times at their Theresa home on July 9 and injuring her friend, Rebecca Finkle. Trooper Davis was responding to a domestic incident. Ms. Finkle has since recovered from her injuries.
> 
> Trooper Chris Wyant was the first officer to arrive on the scene and heard gunshots as soon as he got there.  The exchange occurred when Walters was walking down the driveway with his hands out to his side, saying “I’m done. I’m done,” according to Trooper Wyant.  Walters asked if the trooper was okay. Trooper Wyant responded that his friend was dead.  Gesturing to another trooper near the deceased Trooper Davis, Walters told Trooper Wyant “No, he’s not. He’s right there.”  “No, there’s another trooper dead in the ditch,” Trooper Wyant told Walters, referring to Trooper Davis.  “I was just trying to scare him,” Walters said.
> 
> ...



Related:

*Man Convicted in Slaying of New Orleans Police Officer*
_March 26, 2018 - A jury on Saturday unanimously found Travis Boys guilty in the 2015 murder of veteran New Orleans Police Officer Daryle Holloway._


> The family of a slain New Orleans police officer says that justice has been served after the suspected gunman was convicted over the weekend.   A jury on Saturday unanimously found Travis Boys guilty in the 2015 murder of veteran Officer Daryle Holloway, according to NOLA.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 6, 2018)

Indiana Police Officer Fatally Gunned Down...





*Indiana Police Officer Fatally Shot*
_ May 5, 2018 - Terre Haute Police Officer Rob Pitts was fatally wounded after officers were fired upon from a second-story window at an apartment complex Friday evening._


> Terre Haute Police Officer Rob Pitts has been identified as the law enforcement officer killed Friday evening in Terre Haute.  Pitts was a 16-year veteran of the department, according to THPD Public Information Officer Ryan Adamson. "Rob is deeply missed, but we are grateful for the time we had with him. Thank you for your continued prayers," Adamson said in a news release. For those wanting to pay their respects, police will be moving Officer Pitts from Regional Hospital to DeBaun Funeral home at 1 p.m. The route will be southbound on Seventh Street to westbound Springhill road.
> 
> Local churches have also arranged a prayer vigil at 6 p.m. today at the Vigo County Courthouse.  Officer Pitts and three others were working on a homicide investigation that began earlier in the day on South 18th Street in Terre Haute.  They had developed information on a suspect in that killing and were approaching an apartment in The Garden Quarter, an apartment complex along Jessica Drive south of Terre Haute.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 9, 2018)

40 years on, parole denied cop killer...




*Parole Denied for Massachusetts Cop-Killer*
_May 9, 2018 - Forty years after he shot and killed Shrewsbury Police Officer James Lonchiadis, Edgar Bowser III has been denied his latest bid for freedom._


> Parole board members, in a ruling late last month, said Mr. Bowser lacks empathy, a sense of responsibility and maturity, and that he carried on a "secret life" during the three years after he was paroled in 2007. He was sent back to prison in 2010 after he used cocaine in violation of the terms of his parole.
> 
> The earliest he could next appear before the parole board is April 25, 2022.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 14, 2018)

Two Ohio Police Officers Killed by Shots to Head, Torso...




*Autopsies: Ohio Police Officers Killed by Shots to Head, Torso*
_ May 14, 2018 - Westerville Officer Eric Joering was killed Feb. 10 when he was shot three times, once in the forehead, while fellow Officer Anthony Morelli died after being shot in the chest as they responded to a possible domestic violence call._


> Those are the findings of autopsies performed by the Franklin County Coroner's office on both officers. Quentin Lamar Smith, 30, has been charged with two counts of aggravated murder in the case for shooting both officers to death as they responded to Smith's townhouse just before noon on the 300 block of Cross Wind Drive.  Franklin County Prosecutor Ron O'Brien said Thursday the autopsies support his office's theory about what took place that day. O'Brien is seeking the death penalty against Smith, who was wounded but recovered.  "Officer Joering was the first one to the door, and the shot to his head indicates what happened," O'Brien said shortly after the official autopsies were released Thursday.  "He was shot at point-blank range. We believe it instantly caused his death," the prosecutor said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 15, 2018)

The Donald speaks out against cop killin's...




*Trump: ‘We Must End the Attacks on Our Police’*
_May 15, 2018  - In a speech to the National Peace Officers’ Memorial Service, President Donald Trump called for an end to attacks on police, adding that ambush attacks are “one of the most alarming crimes” against police._


> “In 2016, an officer was assaulted in America on an average of every 10 minutes. Can you believe that? It’s outrageous, and it’s unacceptable. We must end the attacks on our police, and we must end them right now. We believe criminals who kill our police should get the death penalty. Bring it forth,” Trump said.  “One of the most alarming crimes taking place against our police are ambush attacks. Think of that - ambush attacks. I have directed the Justice Department to do everything in its power to defend the lives of American law enforcement,” Trump said.
> 
> Trump said he was honored to attend the memorial service for the second time, “and I’ll see you I guess about another six times, and then after that, perhaps you’ll have had enough.”  “We stand with our police, and we stand with you 100 percent, and I think we’ve shown that,” he said.  Trump called the memorial service “one of the most important solemn occasions of the year - the day we pay tribute to law enforcement heroes - and that’s what they are, heroes - who gave their lives in the line of duty.”  “They made the ultimate sacrifice so that we could live in safety and in peace. To the families and survivors with us this morning, I know today is filled with sadness and pain, but today is also filled with love - the love of an entire nation wrapped its arms, and they have wrapped their arms right around you. They love you. They’re praying for you. They’re grieving with you and pledging to you that we will never forget our heroes, ever,” he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeK (May 15, 2018)

waltky said:


> The Donald speaks out against cop killin's...
> 
> *Trump: ‘We Must End the Attacks on Our Police’*
> _May 15, 2018  - In a speech to the National Peace Officers’ Memorial Service, President Donald Trump called for an end to attacks on police, adding that ambush attacks are “one of the most alarming crimes” against police._


The only one way to fight this fire is with fire!

Armed citizens are a deterrent to criminal violence of all kinds, so the process for obtaining CCW permits should be simplified and training programs should be accessible at minimal cost.

If this suggestion seems severe the fact is it has become necessary as a means of dealing with the menacing increase in street crime.  Day by day, more and more law-abiding citizens are victimized by aggressive thugs who are emboldened by the fact that these decent people are unable to defend themselves --*and others.*  These citizens have a Constitutional right to be armed but in many places they are constrained by ridiculously severe gun laws.[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## waltky (Jul 15, 2018)

*It's like open season on cops...*
*



*
*Mass. police officer shot and killed; 3 cops hurt in Mo.*
_July 15, 2018 -- A police officer and a bystander were shot and killed in Massachusetts as authorities pursued a vandalism and erratic driving suspect Sunday_


> Authorities said Michael Chesna, 42, was fatally shot while attempting to arrest a suspect, identified as 20-year-old Emanuel Lopes around 7:30 a.m.  Chesna was pursing Lopes with his gun drawn when Lopes struck him with a rock, took the officer's gun and shot him multiple times, according to authorities. Chesna was taken to South Shore Hospital, where he was pronounced dead.  Additional officers continued to pursue Lopes through the neighborhood as he fired Chesna's gun again and killed an elderly woman in her home.
> 
> Officers eventually shot Lopes in the leg and he is expected to survive. He will be arraigned Monday on two counts of murder.  Also Sunday, police in Missouri shot and killed a man suspected of shooting three police officers and was a person of interest in the death of a University of Missouri-Kansas City student.  Two of the officers were shot while working undercover to search for the murder suspect at the Sky-Vu Motel at 12:15 p.m., Kansas City police spokesman Sgt. Jacob Becchina said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 18, 2018)

*Hawaii Officer Fatally Shot...*
*



*
* Hawaii Officer Fatally Shot; Suspect Sought*
*July 18, 2018 - *_A manhunt is underway for a suspect in the slaying of Hawaii Police Officer Bronson K. Kaliloa_


> A manhunt is underway for a 33-year-old man in connection with a fatal shooting of a Hawaii island police officer in Mountain View.  Officer Bronson K. Kaliloa was gunned down allegedly by the suspect identified as Justin Joshua Waiki.  At about 9:47 p.m. Tuesday, police conducted a traffic stop on Highway 11 in the area of Kukui Camp Road on a vehicle with a Hawaii license plate ZGG 879 operated by Waiki whose last known address is listed as Las Vegas. He was wanted on an outstanding no-bail warrant.  When officers approached the vehicle, police said Waiki exited the driver’s seat and fired multiple shots with what is believed to be a handgun, striking Kaliloa in the neck and leg.  Other responding officers immediately returned fire, but Waiki fled on foot into nearby brush.
> 
> Highway 11 between Ala Loop and Kulani Road is closed due to the active investigation.  Police are focusing their search of Waiki in the area of Kukui Camp Road.  Medics transported Kaliloa to Hilo Medical Center and was pronounced dead at 12:45 a.m. today, according to a news release by the Hawaii Police Department.  Kaliloa is a 10-year veteran of the police department and is survived by his wife and three children.  During his career, he had been recognized as “Officer of the Month” twice by the Aloha Exchange Club of East Hawaii. In October 2012, the organization honored Kaliloa for his investigative skills where he solved a July burglary case.  On July 14, he had been assigned to a report of a break-in at a residence in the Nanawale Estates Subdivision.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 23, 2018)

*Hawaii Cop-Killer Suspect Dead; Officer Wounded in Shootout...*
 
*



*
*Suspect Hawaii Cop-Killer Dead; Officer Wounded in Shootout *
_ July 23, 2018 - An intensive four-day manhunt for the suspect who gunned down a Hawaii island police officer ended Friday in a shootout at South Point that left the suspect dead and two others, including a second police officer, wounded._


> Acting on a tip regarding the whereabouts of Justin Waiki, the man believed to have killed officer Bronson K. Kaliloa during a traffic stop in Mountain View on Tuesday, police stopped and searched a sport utility vehicle at a checkpoint in the South Point area of the Kau district around 2:45 p.m., according to Hawaii Police Department Chief Paul Ferreira.  Waiki allegedly opened fire on the officers, wounding a sergeant assigned to the department’s special response team.  “The other officers at the scene returned fire immediately, resulting in the death of Waiki,” Ferreira said in a prepared statement.
> 
> The wounded officer, a 12-year veteran of the department, was transported in stable condition to Hilo Medical Center with gunshot wounds to his upper right torso, right arm and right hand.  A woman who was reportedly hiding in the SUV also sustained a gunshot wound and was taken to Hilo Medical Center. Her condition was not released.  Ferreira said three other people were arrested at the scene on suspicion of first-degree hindering prosecution.  “Once again, the men and women of the Hawaii Police Department rose to the occasion in keeping our community safe,” Ferreira said. “You can sleep well tonight knowing that the search is over for the individual Justin Waiki who took the life of officer Bronson Kaliloa days ago.”  Ferreira thanked HPD personnel as well as federal, state and local law enforcement partners for their work in apprehending Waiki.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 29, 2018)

*AZ trooper was from Louisville, Ky...*
*



*
*Milwaukee Police Officer Killed in Shooting Identified*
_JULY 26, 2018 - Milwaukee Police Officer Michael Michalski was fatally shot by a wanted suspect Wednesday._



> A Milwaukee police officer died following a shooting Wednesday night.  The incident began when officers were looking for a man wanted on gun and drug violations at a residence at North 28th and West Wright streets in the city's Metcalfe Park neighborhood shortly after 5 p.m., according to WISN-TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See also:

*Arizona Trooper Shot and Killed by Suspect*
_JULY 26, 2018 - Arizona Trooper Tyler Edenhofer was shot and killed by a suspect with a trooper's gun and another trooper was wounded Wednesday night._


> A rookie Arizona Department of Public Safety trooper was shot and killed by a suspect with a trooper's gun Wednesday night.  Troopers responded to several calls of a man throwing rocks at cars that were heading eastbound on Interstate 10 near Avondale Boulevard around 10 p.m., according to KNXV-TV.  Trooper Dalin Dorris was the first person to arrive at the scene and made contact with the suspect and Troopers Sean Rodecap and Tyle Edenhofer arrived shortly after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 30, 2018)

*Fort Myers police officer succumbs to wounds a week after shot on duty...*
*



*
*Fort Myers police officer dies a week after shot on duty*
_July 29,`18 -- A Florida police officer died Saturday, a week after he was shot while attempting to apprehend a suspect, the Fort Myers Police Department said Sunday._


> "It is with a heavy heart that we inform our community that Ft. Myers Police Officer Adam Jobbers-Miller has passed away as a result of the injuries sustained on Saturday, July 21st. Please continue to pray for Officer Jobbers-Miller's family, friends and our entire FMPD Family," the department wrote on Twitter.  Jobbers-Miller was in critical condition since last Saturday after he was shot in the head while pursuing Wisner Desmaret, a suspect in a reported theft, the Fort Myers News-Press reported.  Jobbers-Mille, 29,r had been serving with the Fort Myers Police Department since September 2015 and previously worked as a volunteer firefighter for Fire Co. 2 in Wayne, N.J.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Mass. police officer shot and killed; 3 cops hurt in Mo.*
_July 15,`18 -- A police officer and a bystander were shot and killed in Massachusetts as authorities pursued a vandalism and erratic driving suspect Sunday._


> Authorities said Michael Chesna, 42, was fatally shot while attempting to arrest a suspect, identified as 20-year-old Emanuel Lopes around 7:30 a.m.  Chesna was pursing Lopes with his gun drawn when Lopes struck him with a rock, took the officer's gun and shot him multiple times, according to authorities. Chesna was taken to South Shore Hospital, where he was pronounced dead.  Additional officers continued to pursue Lopes through the neighborhood as he fired Chesna's gun again and killed an elderly woman in her home.
> 
> Officers eventually shot Lopes in the leg and he is expected to survive. He will be arraigned Monday on two counts of murder.  Also Sunday, police in Missouri shot and killed a man suspected of shooting three police officers and was a person of interest in the death of a University of Missouri-Kansas City student.  Two of the officers were shot while working undercover to search for the murder suspect at the Sky-Vu Motel at 12:15 p.m., Kansas City police spokesman Sgt. Jacob Becchina said.  Both officers were rushed to a hospital with non-ife-threatening injuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 2, 2018)

*Suspect Cop-Killer Taken to Jail in Trooper's Handcuffs...*
*



*
*Suspect Cop-Killer Taken to Jail in Trooper's Handcuffs*
_AUG. 2, 2018 - The suspected killer of an Arizona Department of Public Safety Trooper Tyler Edenhofer was released from the hospital and taken to jail after being placed in the fallen officer's handcuffs._



> Isaac D. King was taken to jail in Phoenix just before noon Wednesday after being in the hospital for several days following the fatal shooting of Trooper Tyler Edenhofer on July 25, according to KNXV-TV.  King was being treated for injuries sustained during a struggle with Edenhofer along Interstate 10 in Avondale. Edenhofer was one of three officers who responded to the scene that night after reports that a man had been throwing rocks at passing vehicles. Two other troopers were also injured in the fight with the suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 8, 2018)

*Two police officers shot in Camden, New Jersey...*

*Two police officers shot in Camden, New Jersey*
_August 7, 2018  — Two police officers were struck by gunfire in Camden Tuesday night._


> The scene is at Broadway and Mount Vernon Street, according to local media.  The wounded officers were taken to a hospital with non-life-threatening injuries.  No word on potential suspects or what led up to the shooting.
> 
> Please pray for the 2 @CamdenCountyPD officers shot tonight. Keep their families and friends in your thoughts also.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 9, 2018)

*NYPD Union Wants to Keep Cop Killers Behind Bars for Life...*
*



*
*NYPD Union Wants to Keep Cop Killers Behind Bars for Life*
_AUG. 9, 2018 - Flanked by dozens who lost loved ones in the line of duty, NYPD Patrolmen’s Benevolent Association President Pat Lynch called on the state to revise parole guidelines so those convicted of killing officers are no longer eligible to leave prison._


> PBA president Pat Lynch said Tuesday that the current framework used by the parole board does not put as much weight on what crime an applicant committed, which the PBA argues will provide those convicted of killing on-duty officers a better shot at making parole.  Lynch said prisons currently house 59 convicted cop killers who were sentenced when life without parole and the death penalty were not options for judges, which means they may one day be eligible for parole.  Lynch highlighted the case of Salvatore DeSarno, who was convicted of killing Officer Cecil Sledge in 1980, and will be up for parole next month. The union leader said it was appalling that DeSarno could be released into the public.  “The parole guidelines must be codified to prevent this from happening,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 10, 2018)

*Search Continues for Suspects in Ambush Shootings of New Jersey Police Detectives...*
*



*
*Search Continues for Suspects in Ambush Shootings of New Jersey Police Detectives*
_AUGUST 8, 2018 - The search continued Wednesday for possibly two suspects who ambushed and wounded two police detectives in an unprovoked attack at a traffic light in Camden Tuesday night._


> The shooting occurred around 8:30 p.m. Tuesday at Broadway and Mount Vernon Street when authorities say they believe two suspects pulled up behind the detectives who were in an unmarked police vehicle, said Dan Keashen, a spokesman for the Camden County Police Department.  The suspects got out of their car and began firing at the detectives through the back windshield of the police vehicle, he said. One of the officers jumped out of the vehicle and returned fire, he said.  “For the amount of the gunfire that took place out there, it’s a miracle,” that the officers were not more seriously injured, Keashen said. “There were many shots fired.”  The detectives, identified only as a man and a woman, were taken to Cooper University Hospital with non-life threatening injuries. Both were in stable condition Wednesday morning, said Keashen.  “They’re stable and we hope to have them discharged very soon,” he said.
> 
> The motive for the attack remains unknown. Keashen declined to comment on whether authorities believe the suspects are still in the area. “We are casting a wide net,” he said.  Law enforcement agencies from around the country have offered assistance, including the FBI and ATF, to help investigate what Camden County Police Chief Scott Thomson described Tuesday night as an “ambush” on the detectives.  “They’re telling us that they would do everything they could to help us bring these suspects to justice,” Keashen said.  According to Thomson, between 10 and 25 rounds were fired at the officers. The officers were in plainclothes, sitting at a red light, working in a non-enforcement capacity, the chief said.  Keashen said it was unknown whether the suspects were struck. No bystanders were wounded in the gunfire, he said. Sources at the scene told the Inquirer and Daily News that the male detective suffered wounds to an arm, and the female detective had a  hand wound.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 10, 2018)

*Two cops killed in Canadian shooting...*
*



*
*Fredericton shooting: Four dead including two police in Canada*
*10 Aug.`18 -  Canadian police say a suspect is in custody after at least four people - two of them police officers - were killed in a shooting in the eastern city of Fredericton, New Brunswick.*



> *The city police confirmed the officers' deaths on Twitter.  The pair have not been named, and the circumstances around the incident remain unclear.  Police have ended a lockdown in the area but continue their investigation.   A local TV reporter said he had heard four gunshots just after 07:00 (11:00 GMT). *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 15, 2018)

*Detroit Police Officer Dies After Hit-and-Run...*
*



*
*Detroit Police Officer Dies After Hit-and-Run*

_AUG. 15, 2018 - Detroit Police Officer Fadi Shukur was severely injured in a hit-and-run incident on Aug. 4._


> The Detroit Police Department said on Wednesday that officer Fadi Shukur, who was severely injured in a hit-and-run incident on August 4, has died overnight.  Shukur, 30, had been with the department for a year and a half.  "We stand here before you with a heavy heart," Chief James Craig said. "We want to keep his family in our thoughts and prayers. This is an especially difficult for them."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 20, 2018)

*Louisiana K-9 Fatally Shot*




*Louisiana Sheriff's K-9 Fatally Shot During Pursuit*
*AUG. 20, 2018 - A Lincoln Parish Sheriff's K-9 Boco was fatally shot while pursing a suspect over the weekend.*


> *Deputies responded to a call of a suspicious person at a residence on Chandler Road at approximately 7:30 p.m. Friday when the incident occurred, according to a news release.  *
> *A short time later, deputies arrived on the scene and encountered Vincent Roberson who was wanted for attempted second-degree murder in Monroe for shooting his girlfriend.*





> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Georgia Police K-9 Stabbed While Attempting to Apprehend Murder Suspect*
_AUGUST 13, 2018 - Clayton County Police K-9 Oldin defended himself while being stabbed and was able to bite suspected murderer Randy Young in return, aiding in his apprehension Sunday morning._


> A Clayton County, Georgia Police K-9 was stabbed while attempting to apprehend a murder suspect Sunday morning.  Officers responded to an apartment complex located on Garden Walk Boulevard around 11 a.m. where a man shot a woman several times in the face, killing her, according to a Clayton County Sheriff's Office news release.
> 
> The shooting occurred in front of the woman’s step-father, and the man was able identify the shooter as Randy Young.  The step-father gave officers the direction of flight for the man who was on foot and still armed.  Sheriff Victor Hill contacted the commander of the Fugitive Squad and had him activate the entire unit for the manhunt. Hill and Clayton County Police Chief Kevin Roberts coordinated air support and K-9s for the ground to assist officers and deputies in the manhunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 22, 2018)

*New Details in Shootout That Killed Colorado Deputy...*
*



*
*New Details in Shootout That Killed Colorado Deputy*
_AUGUST 22, 2018 - Charges won't be filed in the Feb. 5 shootout in which El Paso County Sheriff's Deputy Micah Flick and suspected car thief Manuel Zetina were killed and bystander Thomas Villanueva was partially paralyzed._


> Charges won't be filed in the Feb. 5 shootout in which El Paso County sheriff's Deputy Micah Flick and suspected car thief Manuel Zetina were killed and bystander Thomas Villanueva was partially paralyzed, the 4th Judicial District Attorney's Office announced Tuesday.  The DA's Office said the officers "acted reasonably" when they shot Zetina after he unleashed a hail of bullets, wounding four officers and Villanueva, all "before any member of law enforcement fired their weapons."  The report recounts for the first time the harrowing last moments of Flick's life and what District Attorney Dan May called the "horrible tragedy that struck our community."  The DA's report gives this account:
> 
> The Beat Auto Theft Through Law Enforcement task force, including Colorado Springs police, county sheriff's deputies and the Colorado State Patrol, were tracking a stolen green Saturn about 8 a.m. Feb. 5.  They hadn't yet identified Zetina, 19, as the driver, but they followed him as he drove across the city, stopping a few times to retrieve items from the trunk or spray-paint the car blue. His last stop would be the Murray Hill Apartments, 4225 Galley Road, where his family lives.  Zetina sat in the parking lot, smoking what later was determined to be meth, and making calls. Then he went into an apartment. When he walked out and headed toward the stolen car, officers decided to arrest him, noticing at the last minute that Zetina's right hand was in his pocket, apparently clasping an object.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Manhunt Launched After Colorado Officer Shot Twice*

_AUG. 22, 2018 - A manhunt is underway for four suspects in a home-invasion robbery in Cherry Hills Village in which at least one of the suspects shot and injured Officer Corey Sack in an exchange of gunfire._


> A dragnet is underway for four suspects in a home-invasion robbery in Cherry Hills Village in which at least one of the suspects shot and injured a police officer in an exchange of gunfire late Monday night and then fled, authorities say.  The officer, Corey Sack, was shot twice, once in each leg, following a 10:50 p.m. emergency call from a home near Sedgwick Drive and Hampden Avenue, said Cherry Hills Village police Chief Michelle Tovrea. The injuries are not considered life-threatening.  “He is in surgery right now,” Tovrea said at 8:30 a.m.





> Officer Corey Sack​
> Police received a 911 call from an address on Sedgwick Drive, but the caller did not speak before the phone was disconnected, Tovrea said.  Sack and other police officers responded to the call and found the front door open.  When Sack entered the home in the affluent neighborhood, at least one of the suspects opened fire. Sack returned fire. It’s not clear whether any of the suspects were struck by gunfire.  After being shot in both legs, Sack managed to get to the home’s front porch as two suspects who entered the home fled out a back door and ran away in a westerly direction, Tovrea said.  Witnesses said two other suspects remained outside the house during the home-invasion robbery, Tovrea said.
> 
> All of the suspects were dressed in black clothing including black hoodies, Tovrea said.  “I don’t know how they fled the area. They were on foot,” she said.  Police recovered a stolen vehicle nearby that Tovrea says is being treated as part of the investigation.  Dozens of police officers and deputies from across the Denver metro area joined the search, including three different SWAT teams, Tovrea said.  Nearby residents received automatic phone messages instructing them to shelter in place.  “We’re still talking to witnesses,” Tovrea said.  Sack has been a police officer in Cherry Hills Village for seven years. Before that he was a deputy at the Elbert County Sheriff’s Office.  Check back for updates on this breaking news story.
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 6, 2018)

*Two police tracking dogs strangled to death by illegal alien...*
*



*
* Texas Sheriff: Illegal Immigrant Killed Two Tracking Dogs During Pursuit*
_ September 4, 2018 - Rancher Joe Braman, who is also a Refugio County deputy, brought eight trained tracking dogs with him Saturday during the search for illegal immigrants when two were strangled to death_


> Two trained search dogs from Refugio were strangled Saturday by a man whom law enforcement officers were chasing near Holiday Beach, authorities said.  The Aransas County sheriff said in a Facebook post he believes the man responsible for strangling the dogs is an undocumented immigrant. U.S. Customs and Border Protection could not be contacted Monday to verify the individual’s immigration status.  Sheriff Bill Mills, of Aransas County, said in the Facebook post that a deputy began pursuing a truck Saturday morning about 9 a.m. The pursuit began after an attempted traffic stop on SH 35 north of Holiday Beach. The vehicle, a black Ford truck, initially began to slow down but then accelerated away from the deputy, who tried to stop the truck, Mills said in the post.  The truck eventually drove off the road and stopped at a brush line, where about 15 people fled on foot, Mills said.
> 
> A group of law enforcement officers from multiple agencies began searching for the people after they ran through the brush. Officers with the Aransas and Refugio sheriff’s offices, the Texas Department of Public Safety and the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department assisted with the search.  Refugio County deputies also brought a search dog unit to help locate the suspects. Refugio rancher Joe Braman, who is also a deputy for Refugio County, said he brought eight trained tracking dogs with him Saturday.  Together, the group of officers along with the dogs searched for the suspects, all of whom “had scattered on foot in the h eavily brushed area,” Mills wrote in the Facebook post.  Braman, who regularly assists the sheriff’s office with manhunts and other searches, said his dogs ran through the brush tracking the group while he and other officers followed on horseback and on foot.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 12, 2018)

* Kentucky Sheriff's Deputy in Critical Condition After Shooting...*
*



*
* Kentucky Sheriff's Deputy in Critical Condition After Shooting at Rest Stop*
_September 12, 2018 - A Scott County Sheriff’s deputy was in critical condition Wednesday after being involved in a shooting late Tuesday night that left a fugitive dead._


> A Scott County Sheriff’s deputy was in critical condition Wednesday after being involved in a shooting late Tuesday night that left one suspect dead, according to Kentucky State Police.  The incident occurred around 10:15 p.m. Tuesday at a rest area off Interstate 75 northbound in Scott County, where Scott County deputies and Georgetown police officers were assisting federal agents from the U.S. Marshals apprehend a fugitive from another state, according to state police.  The Georgetown/Scott County Special Response Team initiated contact with the suspect, 57-year-old Edward Reynolds, of Florida, and shots were fired, state police said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 15, 2018)

*Texas Police Officer Shot in the Head Dies*...





*Texas Police Officer Shot in the Head Dies*
_Sep. 15, 2018 - Fort Worth Police Officer Garrett Hull was shot in the head on Friday as he pursued three men suspected of committing multiple robberies of mostly Hispanic-themed bars_


> Within hours of his death on Friday, a memorial that gave people a touchstone to connect with a fallen undercover officer was put into place at the Fort Worth Police Administration building.  Three flags stood at half staff and a patrol vehicle decorated with white flowers had been set apart from the rest of the building’s parking lot to honor Fort Worth Police Officer Garrett Hull, who died at John Peter Smith Hospital Friday.  A visibly shaken Police Chief Joel Fitzgerald made the announcement during a hastily called news conference broadcast from the hospital on Facebook Live.  “We’ve lost a true hero, someone that has dedicated more than one tour of service to this great city and was senselessly killed by three known criminals, two of which are in custody now,” Fitzgerald said.
> 
> Hull was shot in the head earlier on Friday as he pursued three men suspected of committing multiple robberies of mostly Hispanic-themed bars. His fellow officers killed the gunman while loading Hull into a patrol car and taking him to JPS.  Hull died at 9:40 p.m., according to the police department. A prayer service at the memorial is set for 6 p.m. Saturday. The Fort Worth Police Administration Building is located in the 500 block of West Felix Street near Interstate 35W, south of downtown.  “He was with family, friends and fellow officers. Please continue to pray for his family and those that need it in this tragic time,” the department said in a Facebook post.  Fitzgerald said he had received condolences nationwide expressing sympathy for the department, for the city and for Hull’s family.
> 
> ...



See also:


* Texas Police Officer 'Fighting for His Life' *

_September 14, 2018 - Undercover Fort Worth Police Officer Garrett Hull was shot in the head while trying to stop suspects in an armed robbery early Friday morning and is in currently listed in critical condition_


> The shooting happened shortly after 12:30 a.m. at the Los Vaqueros bar and restaurant in the 400 block of W. Biddison Street , police said.  Undercover officers were following what Fitzgerald called a “robbery crew.”  Three suspects in a series of area robberies were being staked out at the restaurant, police said, when the suspects tried to rob the restaurant.  In a confrontation, police opened fire and killed one of the three robbery suspects, he said. The suspects have not been identified by police. No other officers were wounded, police said.  “Unfortunately, here we are again, feeding into the collective hurt that we’ve had in the North Texas region over the last few years,” Fitzgerald said in a press conference at about 4:30 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

